# Laggs und Disconnects, WoW unspielbar?



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Erstmal ein Link zum offiziellen WoW-Forum, der schnell verdeutlicht, dass das Spiel hier kaputt geht:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...09596&sid=3

Schon seit Wochen nehmen die Verbindungsprobleme und insbesondere die Laggs in Instanzen, in den BGs, überhaupt mittlerweile im ganzen Spiel derart zu, dass z.B. unsere Gilde und andere mir bekannte Gilden das Raiden zunehmend einstellen. Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit von Blizzard, hier nicht ENDLICH etwas zu unternehmen.

Buffed.de sollte sich auch einmal offiziell des Themas annehmen.

Grüße,

Pantarhei, Shattrath (Sturmangriff)


----------



## Katze (17. Mai 2008)

wuhu, wow geht zu grunde und mehr werden WAR zocken kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (17. Mai 2008)

Wenn du ein online Spiel findest das weder laggs noch DCs hatt ruf mich an.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (17. Mai 2008)

Jedes Spiel hat Lags + Dc....und bei WoW hält sich alles im Rahmen, wozu noch kommt das es ein Spiel ist, welches eig keine Ladezeiten hat.


----------



## Luurtz (17. Mai 2008)

Kann den Ärger verstehen, aber was soll buffed.de da anstellen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongowombat (17. Mai 2008)

"WoW hat technische Schwierigkeiten, die es zu Grunde richten wird *mimimi*"

Formulier dein Posting mal ein wenig mehr in Richtung "Ich weise daraufhin, dass der Realmpool Sturmangriff momentan Probleme mit der Verbindung hat" um und lass es nicht als Weltuntergangsprophezeiung stehen.


----------



## Fluix (17. Mai 2008)

hatte neulich mal ne stunde lang nen ping von 6000, also unspielbar. sonst sind bei mir aber noch keine größeren performanceprobleme aufgetreten, spiele das spiel auf maxeinstellungen + das makro und hab ne 2k leitung ... immer so ~20-40fps und ~80-200ms ... dc habe ich eig nicht, außer wenn der server abschmiert und alle dcs haben (kommt aber zum glück nur selten vor bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Mai 2008)

mercurius235 schrieb:


> Buffed.de sollte sich auch einmal offiziell des Themas annehmen.


Und das stellst du dir *wie* genau vor?


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Und das stellst du dir *wie* genau vor?



Wenn ein Realmpool mittlerweile unspielbar geworden ist, und von Blizz' Seite über Wochen hinweg keine Abhilfe geschaffen wird, dann könnte man da doch journalistisch aktiv werden? Oder?

Über das Wie kann ich mir da weniger Gedanken machen, das ist Euer Job...


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Luurtz schrieb:


> Kann den Ärger verstehen, aber was soll buffed.de da anstellen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es liegt ganz einfach an Blizzard. Wenn ein Realmpool solche Probleme hat, andere offensichtlich nicht, dann weiß Blizz ja, wie es besser gehen könnte. Also können sie auch was unternehmen. Darüber kann man durchaus mal berichten, da ich Buffed.de auch als Community verstehe. Es sollte so mehr Druck auf Blizzard gemacht werden können, wenn die Probleme tausender Spieler journalistisch dargestellt werden. Das ist ja kein Einzelproblem à la Mimimimi...Hier werden tausende Spieler um ihren Spielspaß betrogen.


----------



## I Pwn (17. Mai 2008)

Was kommt als nächstes? Keine Wartungsarbeiten?

Echt dummer Thread


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> "WoW hat technische Schwierigkeiten, die es zu Grunde richten wird *mimimi*"
> 
> Formulier dein Posting mal ein wenig mehr in Richtung "Ich weise daraufhin, dass der Realmpoll Sturmangriff momentan Probleme hat mit der Verbindung hat" um und lass es nicht als Weltuntergangsprophezeiung stehen.



Hättest Du den Link angeschaut, hättest Du gesehen, dass es um Sturmangriff geht. Wen es nicht betrifft, muss ja nicht weiterlesen.


----------



## Ronas (17. Mai 2008)

mercurius235 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Realmpool mittlerweile unspielbar geworden ist, und von Blizz' Seite über Wochen hinweg keine Abhilfe geschaffen wird, dann könnte man da doch journalistisch aktiv werden? Oder?
> 
> *Über das Wie kann ich mir da weniger Gedanken machen, das ist Euer Job...*


LoL!!!
Ich komm nicht mehr aus dem Lachen heraus über diese dumme antwort.
Meckern dass irgendwas nicht deinen Wünschen entspricht und wenn dann die Frage kommt wie man es bessern könnte sagste : das weis ich nicht und will ich nicht wissen,damit hab ich nichts am hut kümmert ihr euch mal schön darum xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Mai 2008)

I schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes? Keine Wartungsarbeiten?
> 
> Echt dummer Thread


Mir will nicht genau klar werden, warum du den Thread als dumm ansiehst. Soweit ich das mitbekomme ist das Problem mit der Serververbindung speziell in diesem Realmpool kein Einzelfall und Raiden scheint, für die meisten Gilden dort, ein Ding der Unmöglicheit.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Mai 2008)

dann bin ich wohl der einzigste der auf dem relmpool ist und keine probleme hat. alles locker fluffig, so wie sonst.


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> LoL!!!
> Ich komm nicht mehr aus dem Lachen heraus über diese dumme antwort.
> Meckern dass irgendwas nicht deinen Wünschen entspricht und wenn dann die Frage kommt wie man es bessern könnte sagste : das weis ich nicht und will ich nicht wissen,damit hab ich nichts am hut kümmert ihr euch mal schön darum xD



Hör mal zu: Du bist schnell dabei, andere Postings als "dumm" hinzustellen. Ich habe übrigens weiter oben ausgeführt, was buffed.de in meinen Augen ist, und inwieweit es journalistisch möglich ist, auf Mißstände hinzuweisen. Es gibt für buffed.de verschiedene Möglichkeiten, aber es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, hier irgendwelche Vorgaben zu machen. Das maße ich mir nicht an. Du aber maßt Dir an, andere Beiträge als dumm darzustellen. Sorry, aber genau in dem Punkt hast Du Deinen Intellekt gerade gut dargestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mir will nicht genau klar werden, warum du den Thread als dumm ansiehst. Soweit ich das mitbekomme ist das Problem mit der Serververbindung speziell in diesem Realmpool kein Einzelfall und Raiden scheint, für die meisten Gilden dort, ein Ding der Unmöglicheit.



Raiden ist momentan für etliche Gilden hier auf Shattrath unmöglich geworden. Das *ist *ein Thema, genau.


----------



## Clusta (17. Mai 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> dann bin ich wohl der einzigste der auf dem relmpool ist und keine probleme hat. alles locker fluffig, so wie sonst.



Dann ist dein Anbieter aber auch bestimmt nicht die Telekom, oder?


----------



## LingLing85 (17. Mai 2008)

Das einzige Problem was ich habe, ist eher der tolle WoW-Error seit Patch 2.4 ^^
Aber Lags & Dc's hab ich keine^^


----------



## Katze (17. Mai 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> dann bin ich wohl der einzigste der auf dem relmpool ist und keine probleme hat. alles locker fluffig, so wie sonst.


jo bei mri is auch nix oO

spiele auf BK und habe NIE dcs und immer einen ping von 100-150 und 35 fps


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2008)

Ich hol mal Schraubenzieher und Hammer und repariere die Server ~.~


----------



## Shrukan (17. Mai 2008)

ich wäre dafür, dass Buffed.de dazu mal nen schönen Beitrag schreibt als größte deutsche MMORPG-Seite oder so...

da muss man doch mal richtig drauf aufmerksam machen gogo!

(ich hab mir das in den Foren von WoW-europe.com/de durchgelesen, so was hab ich in mehr als 2 Jahren WoW noch nie erlebt Oo)


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2008)

Kann ich bestätigen. Es gibt seit Monaten, eigentlich seit BC Release, wo die Server an den Start gegangen sind, unentwegt hohe Latenzen, teilweise unspielbare Szenarien von Standbildern und und und...

Sowohl Schlachtfelder wie auch Instanzen sind gleichermaßen unspielbar zur Prime Time, jedenfalls für mindestens 50% aller Spieler auf diesen Pool-Servern. 

Das ist *nur *auf diesem Realmpool so extrem und es liegt an einem Problem irgendwo zwischen Blizzard und ihren Serverprovidern... whatever. Angeblich soll auch die Telekom mit drin hängen, bzw. Grund sein. Ist aber letztlich auch egal. Es fühlt sich niemand für verantwortlich, von daher wird das wohl auch bis WotLK so bleiben. Eine riesige Frechheit und ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Kunden auf dem neuen BC Pool.

Für mich ein weiterer Grund, spätestens mit WotLK, WoW in die Tonne zu kloppen, wenn man sich zu Schade ist, *alle *Server ordnungsgemäß laufen zu lassen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, muss ja jeder selbst wissen ^^

400er Latenz ist im Schnitt völlig normal. Damit spiele ich schon seit ewigkeiten, was vor BC übrigens nie der Fall war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann so noch einigermaßen Spass haben, aber siehe oben, nur ein Grund mehr, nach WotLK nicht weiterzuspielen. Der Service in diesem Fall ist katastrophal, denn die sämtliche Server Community hätte mittlerweile an die 10 Freimonate verdient, was natürlich niemals jemand zusichern würde.

Es wird sich daran, wie oben gesagt, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit *nichts *ändern, denn keiner der Verantwortlichen sieht sich dem Problem gegenübergestellt. D.h. dass der Kunde seit dutzenden Monaten der Leidtragende ist, was Servicetechnisch ein absoluter Supergau ist wie ich persönlich finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erneut 20 Euro für einen Chartransfer werde ich mir höchstwarscheinlich nicht antun, da ich auf meinem Server wenigstens einige Kontakte geknüpft habe und mit diesen möchte ich die restliche Zeit bis WotLK spielen. Danach gibts zahlreiche Alternativen zu WoW, in denen ich als Kunde hoffentlich die Nase oben habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far meine 2 Cents zu dem Thema


----------



## NightCreat (17. Mai 2008)

ich gebe dem TE recht raiden ist unmöglich geworden besonders auf shattrath auf naderen server habe ich keine probleme zu twinken


----------



## Shrukan (17. Mai 2008)

achja wie schaff ichs am besten denen von Buffed.de das Thema zu vermitteln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lea1978 (17. Mai 2008)

Na ja, denke gibt schlimmeres, ist ja nur ein Spiel.
Aber dennoch finde ich das auch nicht okay, denn man zahlt ja Geld dafür.
Auf der anderen Seite steckt kein Mensch in der Technik drin.
In den letzten Wochen war es ja vermehrt so, daß wenn ich mit meinem Stammraid nach Kara ging, mindestens einmal der Server off ist, das zog sich 5-7 Minuten hin, nach der Zeit war wenigstens der Server wieder on, aber vom Instanzserver keine Spur.

Nach 30 Minuten dann, konnte man wieder einloggen.
Einfach ärgerlich.

Spiele auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farlum (17. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mir will nicht genau klar werden, warum du den Thread als dumm ansiehst. Soweit ich das mitbekomme ist das Problem mit der Serververbindung speziell in diesem Realmpool kein Einzelfall und Raiden scheint, für die meisten Gilden dort, ein Ding der Unmöglicheit.




Ein ding der Unmöglichkeit trifft es.

Ich "Paladin Tank MT für die Hyjal Wellen" hatte im Kampf 33 DCs jedesmal versuchen wir es "Wir geben nicht auf". Ja wir schaffen das was wir anpacken aber leider geht das nicht ohne das mindestens 5 Spieler einen DC haben.

Die WoW Veteranen erinnern sich an die Probleme die es damals gab mit Lags nun sind sie wieder da.
Raids kommen aus dem Grund der Lags nicht weiter, nciht weil sie unfähig sind. Man wird von Dritten ausgebrenzt nicht aus fehlendem Skill, Talent oder schlechter Vorbereitung. 
Wir legen DANN einen Boss wenn nicht ZUVIELE leute DCs haben.
Stellt euch vor (Euch = die rum Posen sie haben keine Probleme) ihr habt ein BG wo 7 Leute DCs haben und die Alli überrennt euch oder die Horde nur weil sie DCs hatten nicht weil sie AFK sind.
Das geliche auf Instancen übertragen Maulgar liegt nicht weil 8 leute DCs haben oder sogar 10.
In jeder welle von Hyjal habt ihr wenigstens 3 Disconects.
Auf anderen Servern ist es als würdet ihr direkt mit dem Server verbunden sein als seid ihr daneben und im Realmpool Sturmangriff scheint ihr auf dem Mond zu spielen und das nur wenn nicht grade ein unwetter über dem Servercenter ist der den empfang stört.

Ihr habt leicht reden doch die die sich Mühe geben noch damit zu strafen das ihr sie für ein Problem auslacht welches sie nicht einmal beeinflussen können, das ist für mich Dumm nicht dieser Post sondern solch Gelaber.
Aber warum mach ich mir die Mühe etwas zu diesen leuten zu schreiben diese leute kommen hier rein schreiben einmal LOL und gehen.

LEUTE KÄMPFT FÜR EUREN REALMPOOL ihr habt sicher dort Freudne gefunden neue erfahrungen gemacht und das spielen macht dort auch Spaß wenn die Lags nicht währen.
Macht auf euch aufmerksam Kein Sieg ohne Kampf.

Sagen wir der fehlenden Community hilfe von Blizzard den Kampf an.
Wir sind die die das spiel zu dem gemacht haben was es ist also lasst usn dafür sorgen das Blizzard das nicht vergisst.


----------



## Anderoth (17. Mai 2008)

Dann kuckt halt, dass ihr mit einem Free-Chartransfer runterkommt vom Pool und bewegt andere aus dem Pool dazu, mitzumachen. Wenn da massenhaft Spieler bzw. ganze Gilden abwandern wird Blizz schon aufmerksam werden. Da kommen mit dem nächsten Patch dann vielleicht sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Mug'thol ist z.B. ein wenig bevölkerter Server oder Un'goro da gibt es einige Kandidaten.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2008)

Farlum schrieb:


> Sagen wir der fehlenden Community hilfe von Blizzard den Kampf an.
> Wir sind die die das spiel zu dem gemacht haben was es ist also lasst usn dafür sorgen das Blizzard das nicht vergisst.



Also ich persönlich sage niemandem den Kampf an. Ich wechsle das Spiel, denn der Support ist grauselig. Wenn ich als Kunde mit den Füßen getreten werde, bin ich weg, so einfach ist das. Bisher war es nur so schwierig, weil  es keine Alternativen zu WoW gab.

Die wird es in nem knappen Jahr geben und dann erinnere ich mich mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge an WoW zurück. Aber jetzt Blizzards Support in den Arsch kriechen, nur weil sie selbst zu dämlich sind, tue ich nicht. Soviel ist mir WoW nicht wert. Siehe oben... es sind noch einige andere, mindestens gleichwertige, Spiele in der Entwicklung.

Also wayne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (17. Mai 2008)

ich bin auf Blutkessel im pool Sturmangriff.

seit märz ist es echt heftig was lags angeht (waren einzelne phasen). aber mittlerweile ist ein ping unter 100 nicht mehr möglich.  auch sobald man in einer größeren gruppe is, gibts disconnects und 1k pings kommen auch.

Alterac habe ich mindestens 2-3 discs und gestern kara wieder super beispiel: bei jedem boss

logins dauern auch teilweise deutlich länger

questen ist auch immer nen akt wenn man als holy priest zugange ist und auf schild angewisen ist und dann hat man wieder 5 sek standbild...

auch wenns immer mal laggs oder discs gibt, aber sowas was seit ca dem content patch permanent kommt ist total unnormal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mein bruder spielt coutner strike mit nem 16er ping. es liegt defintiv an wow servern, struktur.


----------



## Anderoth (17. Mai 2008)

Sobe schrieb:


> auch wenns immer mal laggs oder discs gibt, aber sowas was seit ca dem content patch permanent kommt ist total unnormal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Thread im BLizz-Forum wurde ja auch genannt, dass die Server über LvL3 betrieben werden und ich kann mir denken, wenn LvL3 net das gebacken kriegt, denn die sind ja für die Verbindung zuständig, dann wird Blizz da den Serververbindungsprovider irgendwann wechseln wenn die Situation so bleibt.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2008)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Im Thread im BLizz-Forum wurde ja auch genannt, dass die Server über LvL3 betrieben werden und ich kann mir denken, wenn LvL3 net das gebacken kriegt, denn die sind ja für die Verbindung zuständig, dann wird Blizz da den Serververbindungsprovider irgendwann wechseln wenn die Situation so bleibt.



Genau das wird sicherlich nicht passieren. Es ist seit Monaten so und jeder noch so dumme Serververwalter hätte mittlerweile längst die Reißleine gezogen. Ich vermute dass Blizzard das Problem aufschiebt bis WotLK erscheint. Denn ihr Geld kriegen sie ja sowieso...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (17. Mai 2008)

genau das denke ich auch, deutlich vorm addon wäre es ungünstig.

aber warum sind die bei lvl3?  kann mich damals noch ans battle.net erinnern. mit dsl 1000 waren da 50er pings drinne. provider war ja Telia. lvl3 hatte bestimmt nur preislich besseres angebot^^

wir könnens nicht ändern und müssen so weitermachen oder spiel wechseln (ich bin aber wcler seid teil1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und andere itneressieren mich nicht, trotz angespielt ect.)

edit: hab nochmal geguckt und nur sturmangriff is lvl3 und rest alles telia. das macht sowieso sinn -_-
düsseldorf  hm, weit weg. und freee charackter transfers gibts doch nur von zu vollen servern und blutkessel ist davon noch weit entfernt


----------



## neo1986 (17. Mai 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> wuhu, wow geht zu grunde und mehr werden WAR zocken kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NIEMALS


----------



## Kaox (17. Mai 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Genau das wird sicherlich nicht passieren. Es ist seit Monaten so und jeder noch so dumme Serververwalter hätte mittlerweile längst die Reißleine gezogen. Ich vermute dass Blizzard das Problem aufschiebt bis WotLK erscheint.




"Die Reißleine ziehen" kann man eben nicht so einfach.
Man stelle sich mal folgendes Telefongespräch vor, zwischen einem Blizzard-Serververalter und einem Serverprovider.

Provider: "Ja, hallo?"

Verwalter: "Ja, hi. Wir würden gerne ein paar Server mieten."

Provider: "Was stellen Sie sich denn so vor?"

Verwalter: "Joa, es geht um unser Produkt WoW, für das wir Server brauchen. Ein einzelner Server müsste dann aus mehreren Teil-Servern bestehen für die Berechnung der Kontinente, Instanzen, Schlachtfelder und der Spieleraktivitäten, etc. und nach Möglichkeit sollte das ganze Konstrukt auch zur Stoßzeit genug Bandbreite und Rechenkapazität zur Verfügung haben, um ein paar tausend Usern gleichzeitig lagfreien Zugang zu gewähren. Und das brauchen wir dann mehrmals für einen gesamten Realmpool. Ach und dann natürlich noch Server, um die ganzen Cross-Realm-Sachen zu managen, ebenfalls mit den genannten Leistungsanforderungen. Können Sie uns da ein Angebot machen?"

*Klick**Freizeichen ertönt*

Verwalter: "Hallo?! Sind Sie noch dran?"


Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man für WoW nicht so mir nichts dir nichts den Serverprovider wechseln kann, wenn der alte Prvider das nicht mehr gestemmt bekommt.

Alternativ könnte Blizzard natürlich auch die Reißleine ziehen und die Server abschalten, bis ein besserer Provider gefunden ist. Dann wär das Problem mit den Lags und DC's auch erstmal vom Tisch.



Konov schrieb:


> Denn ihr Geld kriegen sie ja sowieso...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu dem Thema kann ich nur so vom Hörensagen berichten, dass es im Kapitalismus Mode sein soll, mit seinem Produkt Gewinn erwirtschaften zu wollen. Grässliche Vorstellung, ich weis, aber soll es halt geben.


----------



## Yunita (17. Mai 2008)

Meingott seit wochen euer ganzes doofes Mimimiii in wow thema -.- geht wow zocken raus aber hört auf hier sowas immer zu machen mit wow geht zu grunde omg...... wens euch nicht passt hört doch auf oder könnt ihr nicht ?

Boa ich hoffe mit AoC gehn die ganzen unzufrieden flamer wichte und mit War der rest , ist mir doch egal ob WoW nur 8 Mio (BEISPIEL ZAHL !) oder 10,7 Mio leute spielen -.- # Spielt ihr es nur weil es fast alle Spielen ? wen ja ok gute nacht ^^

so gut mal zum thema...

Es kann doch mal sein das es eben probleme gibt ? sind blizzard keine menschen ? Ist Blizzard gott ? oder was denkt ihr manchmal eigentlich -.-

Und es liegt u.a auch oft an der leitung !

Icq+msn+x fire+firefoxx+wow haben meine 16k leitung zb. auch schon in die knie gezwungen...

klener tipp...einfach nur wow nix anderes....

Und dan nicht gleich mimimi wow geht zu grunde....

Reich bei Blizz ne beschwerde ein oder spam die an der Hotline aber deswegen ein neues thema aufzumachen bringt nichts...

Was sollen wir machen ? Blizzard verfluchen ? An rtl wenden ? Die Apocalypse bejammern oder dich bemitleiden ?

sry das ich so reagier aber ich bin vonn solchen sachen einfach tierisch genervt...

PS: Buffed wird und kann dir da nicht helfen.

O.o

so far

edit1: lol server provider wechseln ? Blizz hat irgendwo in einem Kühlhaus seine Server stehn und das sind rießen dinger wo wirklich komplex und teuer sind die kann man nicht einfach mal so ,,wechseln''

PPS: In Guild Wars gabs mal ein problem das man auf ich glaube ein switch zurückführen konnnte... ich sage nur 8 wochen lang nen mini ping von 2000 und maximal bei mir in die mio höhe , aber so ein therä hat deswegen keiner gemacht....


----------



## krocha (17. Mai 2008)

Vergleicht mal die Lags von früher zu heute. Im Vergleich ist das ein Witz. Ein Witz ist es aber auch, dass so ein kompetentes und marktführendes Unternehmen, wie Blizzard es nicht schafft diese Kleinigkeiten, wie viele andere, im Laufe von 3 Jahren zu beseitigen..


----------



## Yunita (17. Mai 2008)

@krocha , ui Blizz ist netmal marktführend in MMo's es ist platz 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , NCsoft mit Lineage II hat den aller größten wurf.

Und ihr macht immer so vorwurfe und es sei ja so einfach diese fehler...dan geht doch nach Paris und behebt das wen ihr nicht geschulte das besser könnt als studiere von Blizzard ;-)


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Kaox schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man für WoW nicht so mir nichts dir nichts den Serverprovider wechseln kann, wenn der alte Prvider das nicht mehr gestemmt bekommt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, da hab' ich ein anderes Kapitalismusbild: Wenn ich als Unternehmen Verträge habe, dann will ich ja wohl, dass diese eingehalten werden. Wenn der Serviceanbieter seine Leistung nicht erfüllt, dann wird es genug vertragliche Möglichkeiten gene, ihn zum Nachbessern aufzufordern, bzw. den Vertrag vorzeitig aufzulösen. Alles andere ist unlogisch.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hol mal Schraubenzieher und Hammer und repariere die Server ~.~



Viel Spass dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> Meingott seit wochen euer ganzes doofes Mimimiii in wow thema -.- geht wow zocken raus aber hört auf hier sowas immer zu machen mit wow geht zu grunde omg...... wens euch nicht passt hört doch auf oder könnt ihr nicht ?
> 
> Boa ich hoffe mit AoC gehn die ganzen unzufrieden flamer wichte und mit War der rest , ist mir doch egal ob WoW nur 8 Mio (BEISPIEL ZAHL !) oder 10,7 Mio leute spielen -.- # Spielt ihr es nur weil es fast alle Spielen ? wen ja ok gute nacht ^^
> 
> ...



Warum ignorierst Du es nicht einfach, wenn andere Probleme haben und sich damit, auch hier, auseinandersetzen? Deine Polemik hier hilft nunmal gar nicht, sry, aber das ist einfach nur unproduktiv, nutz doch deine Zeit sinnvoller.


----------



## Yunita (17. Mai 2008)

@merc

du hast recht aber ich musste mal meinen gedanken freien lauf lassen ^^


wenn ich über jedes WoW prob was ich habe ein thema machen würde omg.... xD


----------



## krocha (17. Mai 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> edit1: lol server provider wechseln ? Blizz hat irgendwo in einem Kühlhaus seine Server stehn und das sind rießen dinger wo wirklich komplex und teuer sind die kann man nicht einfach mal so ,,wechseln''
> 
> PPS: In Guild Wars gabs mal ein problem das man auf ich glaube ein switch zurückführen konnnte... ich sage nur 8 wochen lang nen mini ping von 2000 und maximal bei mir in die mio höhe , aber so ein therä hat deswegen keiner gemacht....



Das wäre aber mal ein anfang gewesen .. wo sich wow noch in den startlöchern befand,  wo die spieleranzahl unerwahrtet sowohl in den usa als auch in europa explosionsartig in die höhe ging, wären sicher einige glimpfliche maßnahmen notwendig gewesen um das ganze spielgeschehen aufzuwerten. Anfangs konnte man nicht mal gescheit auf den "das boot ist voll" servern ..Raiden ; soviel dazu und diese zeuiten sind ja auch schon vorbei

und um es nochmal zu unterstreichen das was jetzt passiert ist witzlos im vlg zu früher und es stört kein weltmarktmitbestimmendes MMo Unternehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob jetzt mr x auf server y einen ping von z hat

Nur wenn Nihilum oder D&T(lol) jammert dann gibtts digge extra sürva .. die zeiten ändern sich wohl nie ?? oder doch !


----------



## agolbur (17. Mai 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Viel Spass dabei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt mal ohne scheiß - mir wird's schlecht wenn ich das bild seh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (17. Mai 2008)

wenn du die lags und disconnects so nicht abhaben kannst dann kündige dein acc und geh rl haben : /


----------



## TvP1981 (17. Mai 2008)

Ja, die Laggs sind ätzend liegt aber eher an anderen Faktoren als an WoW. Es sieht wohl so aus, dass die Datenwege zu den Servern das Problem sind.


----------



## mercurius235 (17. Mai 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> wenn du die lags und disconnects so nicht abhaben kannst dann kündige dein acc und geh rl haben : /



Hat aber lang gedauert, bis son Forentroll auftaucht und endlich das Totschlagargument Nr. 1 bringt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Mai 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> wenn du die lags und disconnects so nicht abhaben kannst dann kündige dein acc und geh rl haben : /


Ich kann leider deine Argumentation nicht verstehen. Warum genau sollte der TE mit WoW aufhören, obwohl er das Spiel recht gerne spielt, dafür zahlt und es wahrscheinlich sogar Lösungen gäbe, die sein momentanes Problem beheben könnten? Zumal es hierbei ja nicht nur um einen Einzelfall geht, sondern beinahe der gesammte Realmpool bzw Server (ich kann Beides nicht bestätigen und gehe einfach davon aus, dass der TE und seine Befürworter die Wahrheit sagen) unspielbar wirkt.

Warst / Bist du in einer ähnlichen Situation und kannst deswegen die Reaktion des TE's nicht nachvollziehen bzw deine eigene Meinung begründen?


----------



## Cr3s (17. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nicht dergleichen bemerkt (zocke Frostwolf/Destromath -> Blutdurst) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Mai 2008)

Cr3s schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht dergleichen bemerkt (zocke Frostwolf/Destromath -> Blutdurst)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe geht es hierbei speziell um den Realmpool Sturmangriff.


----------



## Isilrond (17. Mai 2008)

Also ich und mehrere meiner Kollegen haben seit Mittwoch/Patchday vermehrt Lags mit anschließendem DC, wenn man sich länger als 5 min in einer Hauptstadt aufhält.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Mai 2008)

Hmm Mitspieler und ich ächzen derzeit ziemlich unter Lags (allerdings keine Discos) auf Nethersturm.

Da ich aber um closed PvP eine Bogen mache, hab ich keinen Plan, zu welchem Realmpool der gehört ??


----------



## Exeliron (17. Mai 2008)

wollte eigentlich die threads immer nur heimlich durchwühlen aber da das mich betrifft meld ich mich mal zu wort:
ich spiele auf nethersturm also auch auf dem betreffenden realmpool um die flamer gleich mal ruhigzustellen.

die situation ist folgende:
das spiel ist an sich noch spielbar doch sobald man dinge anfängt die einen weiter bringen (raids, bgs, etc) ist alles im ofen...ich spiele wow nicht um stundenlang zu farmen um dann meinen kram ins ah zu stellen und zu hoffen das es jemand kauft, nein,ich spiele weil ich mein equip verbessern will und das geht nur wenn man in die besagten "problemzonen" eintritt. 

wegen solch einem ding jetzt aufzuhören halte ich für vollkommen sinnlos ich kaufe mir nicht ein spiel und zahle jeden monat um mich dann nach dem spiel zu richten. 

jetzt greif ich auch mal ins nähkästchen: ein bekannter von mir hat MH geraidet und wie üblich hatten sie ständig ca 5 leute die dcs hatten (querfeldein, sogar den maintank hats mal erwischt). einer hat sich dann mal ein herz genommen und ein ticket an unser geliebtes blizz geschrieben und die ip des raids hinzugefügt. bald darauf stand ein netter lvl60-troll-gm in der ini und beobachtete das ganze geschehen und er hat einen wunderbaren einblick in die unspielbarkeit bei raids erhalten. die reaktion dieses mitarbeiters war dann in etwa so: "vielen dank für deine nachricht. wir freuen uns immer über spieler die etwas beitragen wollen um das spielen zu erleichtern. wir arbeiten bereits an dem problem das du uns beschrieben hast." und das wars...

kurz und gut: blizz brennt bereits der hintern aber die sitzen einfach an der längeren leine und können die kunden zappeln lassen weil: richtige zocker hören nicht auf, bei servertransfer reibt sich blizz die hände weil kohle und die ca 2000 tickets die sie jeden tag zu dem problem kriegen würgen sie einfach mit der oben genannten "antwort" ab.

zudem kann blizz jetzt nicht sooo viel dafür, level3 trägt zum größten teil die schuld in meinen augen (wer sich die mal ansehen will: HIER KLICKEN). ich denke mal wenn sich ne gilde mit ca 50-70 leuten bei denen beschwert hat das ungefähr die auswirkungen wie wenn ne mücke gegen nen elefanten fliegt nämlich keine (na gut, mücke is evtl tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber wenn sich ein ganzer server mal bei denen meldet dürfte die lage schon brisanter werden...

ich weis nicht in welchen rahmen buffed.de unseren realmpool in dieser sache unterstützen kann aber man könnte doch evtl ne aktion auf der titelseite a la "helft mit level3 zu raiden" oder so veranstalten wo alle betroffenen gebeten werden ne nette beschwerde an die zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kontaktdaten findet man auch auf der seite die oben gelinkt wurde)

wer bis hierher gelesen hat und noch von sich behaupten kann einen puls zu fühlen kann sich auf die schulter klopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe

PS: werde dieses thema im auge behalten, flames sind gerne gesehen und werden höflichst ignoriert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rechtschreibfehler sind meiner tastatur anzulasten


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Mai 2008)

Exeliron schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich die threads immer nur heimlich durchwühlen aber da das mich betrifft meld ich mich mal zu wort:
> *ich spiele auf nethersturm also auch auf dem betreffenden realmpool* um die flamer gleich mal ruhigzustellen.



Na dann weiß ich ja Bescheid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir machen zwar nur Hero und keine Raids, aber Bosskills mit der Frage; bekomme ich heal oder hat der Healer grad Standbild, gehören nicht zu meinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (17. Mai 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> An rtl wenden ?



HAHAHA ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen^^

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich könnts mir schon richtig vorstellen... Frauke Ludowig bei den ... "News" *hust*


----------



## Isilrond (17. Mai 2008)

Also ich und mehrere meiner Kollegen haben seit Mittwoch/Patchday vermehrt Lags mit anschließendem DC, wenn man sich länger als 5 min in einer Hauptstadt aufhält.


----------



## Fangels (17. Mai 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> wenn du die lags und disconnects so nicht abhaben kannst dann kündige dein acc und geh rl haben : /



Naja wenn du nächste mal für ne leistung bezahlst und nur die hälfste kriegst möchte ich dich mal sehen ^^
Wenn ich ein produkt verkaufe muss ich auch dafür sorgendas es Funktioniert! Oder wie würdest du das sehen wenn du was bestellst und nur die hälfste kriegst ^^

Naja finde das verhalten zumindest von einigen sehr beschämend jedoch schiesst blizz mit seiner Ignoranz den Vogel ab!
Ich sehe esnicht ein kostenpflichtig zu wechseln! Zudem hat man sich mit der zeit auf den server Freundschaften aufgebaut!


----------



## Incontemtio (17. Mai 2008)

Fangels schrieb:


> Naja wenn du nächste mal für ne leistung bezahlst und nur die hälfste kriegst möchte ich dich mal sehen ^^
> Wenn ich ein produkt verkaufe muss ich auch dafür sorgendas es Funktioniert! Oder wie würdest du das sehen wenn du was bestellst und nur die hälfste kriegst ^^



Du bezahlst nur für den Zugang auf einen offiziellen Blizzard-Server. Nicht dafür, dass immer alles super funktioniert, dafür hast du keine Gewährleistung erhalten. Hättest du den zwischen dir un Blizzard abgeschlossenen Vertrag genau(er) gelesen, hättest du das wissen sollen?



Fangels schrieb:


> Naja finde das verhalten zumindest von einigen sehr beschämend jedoch schiesst blizz mit seiner Ignoranz den Vogel ab!



Inwiefern ist Blizzard ignorant? Was sollen sie den bitte tun? Sicherlich wird nach dem/den Fehlern (sofern man sie als solche definieren kann) gesucht, aber das kann dauern. Was also soll Blizzard tun?


----------



## Fangels (17. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du bezahlst nur für den Zugang auf einen offiziellen Blizzard-Server. Nicht dafür, dass immer alles super funktioniert, dafür hast du keine Gewährleistung erhalten. Hättest du den zwischen dir un Blizzard abgeschlossenen Vertrag genau(er) gelesen, hättest du das wissen sollen?
> Inwiefern ist Blizzard ignorant? Was sollen sie den bitte tun? Sicherlich wird nach dem/den Fehlern (sofern man sie als solche definieren kann) gesucht, aber das kann dauern. Was also soll Blizzard tun?



Sie sollten mal ein Statement abgeben !Weil es dieses PRoblem nicht erst seit heute gibt sondern schon über Wochen! Unddemnach ist der vertragsinhalt nicht gewährleistet wenn der umstand über eine längere Zeit andauert! Dann kann man von Täuschung oderingnoranz sprechen!


----------



## Incontemtio (17. Mai 2008)

Fangels schrieb:


> Sie sollten mal ein Statement abgeben !Weil es dieses PRoblem nicht erst seit heute gibt sondern schon über Wochen!



Was soll dieses Statement denn bitte inhaltlich enthalten? "Wir arbeiten an dem Problem, wissen aber noch nichts genaueres", dann würden sich Leute beschweren wie uninformativ die Antwort ist. Oder lieber "Wir haben jetzt Schnittstelle XY überprüft nun gehen wir weiter zu Schnittstelle ABC und suchen dort weiter." Beide Antworten würden dir nicht helfen. Was soll Blizzard also tun?  



Fangels schrieb:


> Unddemnach ist der vertragsinhalt nicht gewährleistet wenn der umstand über eine längere Zeit andauert! Dann kann man von Täuschung oderingnoranz sprechen!



Der Vertrag gibt dir keinesfalls das Recht auf ein Statement von Seiten Blizzards. Du zahlst für den Zugang auf einen Blizzard-Server. Und es gibt sogar Server auf den "alles" wunderbar läuft ... Blizzard hat "nichts" falsch gemacht ...


----------



## Fangels (17. Mai 2008)

Ja ich zahle für den zugang und wenn ich durch disc immer wieder  geschmissen werde habe ich keinen Zugang ! Ich bin mir schon im klaren das sich blizz mit seinen agbs schon so abgesichert hat!Jedoch sollte es nicht im Sinne eines Unternehmens sein den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen?
Schön wenn andere server kein problem haben spricht es das unternehmen frei die anderen server unter den gleichen Bedingungen laufen zu lassen?!


----------



## Draguswarlock (17. Mai 2008)

kann ich alles nur bestätigen:

Spiele auch auf diesem Realmpool. Unsere Gilde hat imo Raidstop weils von woche zu woche unerträglicher wird.

Bei uns im ts tönt es aller paar sekunden "disco" während des Raidens.

Im offziellen Forum wurde der "Beschwerdefred" kommentarlos von blizz geschlossen.
Ist ne riese schweinerei was da imo auf dem Realmpool abläuft.
Würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn da buffed.de evtl in irgendeiner weise mitmischen kann/würde.


mfg


----------



## Incontemtio (17. Mai 2008)

Fangels schrieb:


> Ja ich zahle für den zugang und wenn ich durch disc immer wieder  geschmissen werde habe ich keinen Zugang !



Du zahlst nicht dafür, dass du immer einen problemlosen Zugang zu "deinem" Server hast, sondern zu irgendeinem Blizzard-Server und den hast du.  



Fangels schrieb:


> Ich bin mir schon im klaren das sich blizz mit seinen agbs schon so abgesichert hat!Jedoch sollte es nicht im Sinne eines Unternehmens sein den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen?



Wie soll Blizzard dich den zufriedenstellen? Du willst ohne Lags und/oder Disconnects spielen können. Daran arbeitet man bei Blizzard. Leider kann man bei solchen Problemfindungsschwierigkeiten nie abschätzen wie viel Zeit man dafür benötigt. Eine Statement würde dir wie schon gesagt auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.



Fangels schrieb:


> Schön wenn andere server kein problem haben spricht es das unternehmen frei die anderen server unter den gleichen Bedingungen laufen zu lassen?!



Bezweifelst du, dass alle Server "unter den gleichen Bedienungen" laufen?


----------



## Draguswarlock (17. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du zahlst nicht dafür, dass du immer einen problemlosen Zugang zu "deinem" Server hast, sondern zu irgendeinem Blizzard-Server und den hast du.
> Wie soll Blizzard dich den zufriedenstellen? Du willst ohne Lags und/oder Disconnects spielen können. Daran arbeitet man bei Blizzard. Leider kann man bei solchen Problemfindungsschwierigkeiten nie abschätzen wie viel Zeit man dafür benötigt. Eine Statement würde dir wie schon gesagt auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
> Bezweifelst du, dass alle Server "unter den gleichen Bedienungen" laufen?



du scheinst dich nicht auf diesem realmpool zu befinden. Sonst würdest du blizz nicht so Vertreten.
Was da imo abläuft ist unerträglich. Discos und laggs gehören dazu bei jedem Onlinegame.  Wenn aber schon dutzende gilden raidstops haben geht das über sowas hinaus. Und selbst die Zeiten als BC rauskam waren da um einiges angenehmer.


----------



## Lorhinger (17. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du zahlst nicht dafür, dass du immer einen problemlosen Zugang zu "deinem" Server hast, sondern zu irgendeinem Blizzard-Server und den hast du.
> Wie soll Blizzard dich den zufriedenstellen? Du willst ohne Lags und/oder Disconnects spielen können. Daran arbeitet man bei Blizzard. Leider kann man bei solchen Problemfindungsschwierigkeiten nie abschätzen wie viel Zeit man dafür benötigt. Eine Statement würde dir wie schon gesagt auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
> Bezweifelst du, dass alle Server "unter den gleichen Bedienungen" laufen?



*Also Du bist der anführer der "Blizzard in Schutz nehmen Truppe"??*

Wenn Dein Auto anstatt 280 PS alle paar Minuten nur mit 90 PS läuft, Dir das des öfteren beim Überholvorgang passiert, dann möchte ich Deine Reaktion sehen.

Sicher kraulst Du dem Autoverkäufer und dem Hersteller dann auch dann noch die Haare, und wenn es Dich dann mit einem Totalchrash erwischt hat, dann ist auch das sicher nicht so schlimm.

Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen, wenn man mangelhafte Leistung eines Anbieters mit allen Mitteln verteidigt - am Geld sollte es nicht liegen, oder regiert nun die Gier auch bei Blizzard?


----------



## Fangels (17. Mai 2008)

Ganz einfach ich will normal spielen können!Ich möchte meinen Charakter in Inis spielen können ohne das ich vom server getrennt werde ! Zudem scheint es ja auf irgendeine art Probleme zu geben das heisst der Server läuft nicht so wie andere die anscheinend funktionieren willst du diesen Umstand wegdiskutieren!? Und das Blizz was macht schein sich mir nicht zu erschließen oder woher weißt du was ?


----------



## Platinen-gel (17. Mai 2008)

ich hab en thread jetzt aus fauheit mal nit ganz durchgelesen also sry wen cih was wiederhole. 

bei mir auf dem realm nethersturm hab ich das gleiche problem gehabt. 
(scheint wohl am realmpool zu liegen)  ich zogge aber seit 2 tagen für die raids auf nem proxy server von jemandem  aus meiner gilde (serious <3 ).

und seit dem hab ich null probleme mehr mit dc´s und laggs. 
dazu gab es auch mal einen sehr netten poste in unserm realm forum:
KlickMich


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Auto anstatt 280 PS alle paar Minuten nur mit 90 PS läuft, Dir das des öfteren beim Überholvorgang passiert, dann möchte ich Deine Reaktion sehen.
> 
> Sicher kraulst Du dem Autoverkäufer und dem Hersteller dann auch dann noch die Haare, und wenn es Dich dann mit einem Totalchrash erwischt hat, dann ist auch das sicher nicht so schlimm.


Der Vergleich hinkt etwas. Denn wie es scheint, ist das Auto bereits in Reperatur, doch der Mechaniker findet den Fehler nicht.

Incontemtio hat nicht Unrecht mit seinen Aussagen, genau so wie der TE ein Recht darauf hat, sauer zu sein und sich mit anderen, ebenfalls Betroffenen auszutauschen. Im Grunde sind wir schon fast am Ende der Diskussion, beide Parteien habe Argumente gebracht und man muss zugeben, dass im Grunde nur das Diskussionsthema selbst etwas am eigentlichen Problem ändern kann: Blizzard.

Ob buffed.de sich der Sache annimmt oder nicht liegt nicht in meinem Entscheidungsbreich, doch kann ich sagen, dass ich diesen Thread im internen Moderationsforum mal erwähnt habe.


----------



## Fangels (17. Mai 2008)

Platinen-gel schrieb:


> ich hab en thread jetzt aus fauheit mal nit ganz durchgelesen also sry wen cih was wiederhole.
> 
> bei mir auf dem realm nethersturm hab ich das gleiche problem gehabt.
> (scheint wohl am realmpool zu liegen)  ich zogge aber seit 2 tagen für die raids auf nem proxy server von jemandem  aus meiner gilde (serious <3 ).
> ...




Kann das Blizz nicht so in der Art machen wie unter dem Link beschrieben odermuss ich jetzt erst informatik kurs belegen damit ich normal zocken kann?


----------



## K3v1n04 (17. Mai 2008)

Auf Anetheron läuft alles bestens^^
Jedenfalls bei mir und jedem mit dem ich hier zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakko93 (17. Mai 2008)

ich wollt mich auch mal zu wort melden.

ich spiele auf dem Server Shattrath und bin also direkt betrofen von dem Problem.

Es ist ein ding der Unmöglichkeit noch zu raiden. Alle 30sek hat man ein standbild und stellt sich dann als tank immer die fragen: "hab ich die aggro noch?", "Lebe ich noch?" und das ist echt nervenaufreibend.

desweiteren ist es im bossfight immer ziemlich unpraktisch, wenn man die ganze zeit hört: "hab nen disc" "ich auch!" "jo, ich auch!"

es ist einfach blöde, weil man im content stehen bleibt und nicht weiterkommt. es is auch schon passiert das bei mir in der gilde leute wegen diesen lags geleavt sind, was noch zusätzlich probleme gebracht hat.

ich hoffe, buffed.de kann entschließt sich dazu, etwas zu machen, weil es langsam echt keinen spass mehr macht WoW zu zocken.

so weit von mir


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (17. Mai 2008)

Blizzard kann nix dafür, dass ihr beschissenes Internet oder en beschissenen PC habt.

Außerdem mal bitte folgendes lesen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21976&sid=3


----------



## Sakko93 (17. Mai 2008)

es geht nicht um internet und pc ... auf anderen servern hab ich 40ms und 65fps, nur auf servern der realmpools Strumangriff habe ich immer über 600ms
... also ... wenn man keine ahnung hat ...


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2008)

Kaox schrieb:


> [...]
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man für WoW nicht so mir nichts dir nichts den Serverprovider wechseln kann, wenn der alte Prvider das nicht mehr gestemmt bekommt.



Ich denke dass man sich der Problematik

a) hätte bewusst sein können, bevor alles überhaupt begonnen hat. Denn warum anderen Provider wählen als den, der sich bereits bei *allen *anderen Servern bewiesen hat? 

oder

b) den Provider ebenso wechseln könnte, da für Blizzard doch einiges dran hängt. Doch Bürokratie ist da wohl auch wieder ein Thema...

Interessiert mich aber herzlich wenig, was Blizzard kann oder nicht. Ich bin Kunde. Ich bin König. Blizzard kriegt es nicht gebacken, ergo spiel ich was anderes. PC Spiele sind ein Hobby, dass zum Glück eine große Plattform besitzt. Ich *muss *kein WoW spielen. Die Alternativen kommen und die sind bald auch *echte *Alternativen, glücklicherweise.



Kaox schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema kann ich nur so vom Hörensagen berichten, dass es im Kapitalismus Mode sein soll, mit seinem Produkt Gewinn erwirtschaften zu wollen. Grässliche Vorstellung, ich weis, aber soll es halt geben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehe oben... das ist als Kunde nicht mein Problem! Wenn Blizzard beschissenen Support leistet - und das ist für mich beschissener Support, wandere ich ab. Damit ist die Klamotte für mich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade natürlich, denn es muss ja nicht sein. Aber ich bin nicht Blizzard. Die müssen selbst wissen, was sie tun für ihre Kunden und was nicht.



Yunita schrieb:


> [...]



Du kannst die Situation der betroffenen Spieler offenbar nicht nachvollziehen und ich lese hier von dir nur genervtes Unverständnis für die berechtigte Kritik in einem Fall von ausgesprochen schlechtem Kundensupport.

Ich kann deinen Beitrag nicht ernst nehmen, tut mir leid. Mehr als Polemik schreibst du nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Blizzard kann nix dafür, dass ihr beschissenes Internet oder en beschissenen PC habt.
> 
> Außerdem mal bitte folgendes lesen:
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21976&sid=3



Du bist offenbar falsch informiert...
Die benannten Probleme haben *nichts *mit den Internetleitungen oder PCs der Spieler zutun.


----------



## balaclava (18. Mai 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Du bist offenbar falsch informiert...
> Die benannten Probleme haben *nichts *mit den Internetleitungen oder PCs der Spieler zutun.


Bin vorhin zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen unf hab mir dann die Links und verschiedenen Threads im offiziellen Technikforum sowie den Realm-/Realmpoolforen angeschaut.

Man muss mittlerweile einfach ganz klar sagen, dass diese Probleme nur auf dem Realmpool Sturmangriff vorkommen, hunderte von Spielern werden das aus eigenen Erfahrungen bestätigen können, besonders in größeren Gruppen, also in Raids/BGs wird das ganze nunmal unspielbar. Erst vorhin durfte ich einen Gruul-Raid miterleben, der 4 mal an Maulgar wipte, schlichtweg deshalb weil bei jedem Try irgendeiner der Tanks/Heiler Standbild oder Disconnect hatte

Eine der führenden Raidgilden unseres Servers Nethersturm - Chival - hat sich "ein bisschen intensiv" mit der problematik auseinandergesetzt, also hauptsächlich gegooglet und andere Forenbeiträge studiert und sind so zu Lösungen gekommen, die man ->HIER<- nachlesen kann und die wohl auch so von einigen Gilden unseres Servers genutzt werden, es hat ja auch hier schon jemand von einem Proxyserver berichtet.

Das so außergewöhnliche an dieser ganzen Geschichte ist, dass es von Blizz' Seiten wirklich keinerlei Statements oder Handlungen gibt, zumindest wir - die (zahlenden) Kunden wissen davon nichts. 

Und das bei einer Problematik, die sich so darstellt, dass es einige Kunden innerhalb von ein paar Stunden schaffen, eine temporäre Behebung dieses Problems zu schaffen. Die Knackstellen sind bekannt, steinigt mich für mein auch nur halbiertes Halbwissen, aber selbst ich als Laie habe kapiert, dass die Problematik durch die Position und die Netzanbindung des Realmpools über Level 3 bedingt ist.

Und eigentlich müsste es Blizzard möglich sein, hier entweder

- Level 3 Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen
oder
- den Realmpool zu verschieben, also über einen der anderen, funktionierenden, Provider laufen zu lassen. 

Diese ständigen Lags und DCs treten nun schon seehr lange auf und die Situation verschlimmert sich, deshalb sind die meisten von uns Betroffenen auch so empört über Blizzards scheinbare Ignoranz, natürlich kann man dort nicht mit dem Finger schnippen und alles reparieren, aber der Kunde wird hier mit dem berühmten "Das Problem ist uns bekannt" abgewimmelt. DAS ist hier das Problem.


----------



## Urengroll (18. Mai 2008)

Naja ich spiele glaube ich auf dem Realmpool Hinterhalt(Teldrassil). Da ist es gestern passiert, das die komplette Scherbenwelt Down war, da sage ich mir immer, es betrifft ja nicht nur mich sondern "alle", die dort waren. 
Das ist jetzt schon das 2. mal passiert. Ist echt Funny! Viele waren um die Uhrzeit gar nicht on und haben das gar nicht mitbekommen. 
Habe nur die ersten paar Seiten durchgelesen und muss sagen, das es für die Betroffenen ärgerlich ist, das sie nicht "normal" spielen können. Glück an die anderen, die nicht betroffen sind.
Naja und das der Thread im WoW Forum geschlossen worden ist, finde ich etwas arm, den man muss auch Kritik zulassen.
Naja es wird bald denke ich etwas passieren.


so long


dat Uren


----------



## quilosa (18. Mai 2008)

Kaox schrieb:


> "Die Reißleine ziehen" kann man eben nicht so einfach.
> Man stelle sich mal folgendes Telefongespräch vor, zwischen einem Blizzard-Serververalter und einem Serverprovider.
> 
> Provider: "Ja, hallo?"
> ...



ganz bestimmt o_o - wenn ich bei dem potentiellen provider arbeiten würde wäre mein arbeitstag gerettet, dollars für die firma, yeah! und hätte ein nettes gespräch mit meinem vorgesetzten, wenn ich das gespräch  einfach beenden würde! kein lieferant legt auf wenn eine anfrage von einem eventuellen neukunden kommt, wo lebst du denn?


> Alternativ könnte Blizzard natürlich auch die Reißleine ziehen und die Server abschalten, bis ein besserer Provider gefunden ist. Dann wär das Problem mit den Lags und DC's auch erstmal vom Tisch.



made my day; ich erzähle meinem kunden demnächst auch dass er nicht fliegen kann weil ich seine teile nicht bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Zu dem Thema kann ich nur so vom Hörensagen berichten, dass es im Kapitalismus Mode sein soll, mit seinem Produkt Gewinn erwirtschaften zu wollen. Grässliche Vorstellung, ich weis, aber soll es halt geben.



als verantwortlicher wird man mit dem ziehen der reissleine bei seinem jetzigen lieferanten so drohen dass er angst haben muss dass ich wechsle und normalerweise für abhilfe sorgen.
nach einiger zeit im vertrieb arbeite ich seit jahren im einkauf, zwar nur triebwerksteile aber es geht um das verhältnis lieferant-kunde und das ist überall gleich: der kunde hat die wahl und sitzt am längeren hebel. der kunde ist könig, wie schon jemand vor mir angemerkt hat. das gilt auf der ganzen welt und ist so ziemlich das erste was man lernt, egal auf welcher seite man arbeitet.


@topic: es ist allerdings eine zumutung auf dem realmpool und es gab "solche zustände" auch ende 05 eine weile - da wurden dann zwar freie tage gutgeschrieben aber das ist nur eine entschädigung.
es kann nicht angehen, dass der mt im bossfight einen dc hat und lags dass man zeit hat sich gedanken zu machen wer wohl noch alles lebt wenn man wieder ein neues bild bekommt.

und man kann sehr wohl auf missstände hinweisen auch wenn man sie selbst nicht beheben kann. bisschen realistisch sein und nicht nur ein pro- und ein kontra-wow lager entstehen lassen.


----------



## mercurius235 (18. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> ...
> Im Grunde sind wir schon fast am Ende der Diskussion, beide Parteien habe Argumente gebracht und man muss zugeben, dass im Grunde nur das Diskussionsthema selbst etwas am eigentlichen Problem ändern kann: Blizzard.
> 
> Ob buffed.de sich der Sache annimmt oder nicht liegt nicht in meinem Entscheidungsbreich, doch kann ich sagen, dass ich diesen Thread im internen Moderationsforum mal erwähnt habe.



Danke schon mal an dieser Stelle! Ich weiß selbst aus meiner beruflichen Praxis, dass amerikanische Unternehmen nichts mehr scheuen, als schlechte Publicity. Wenn aber Mißstände mangels Öffentlichkeit nicht angeprangert werden können, dann ändert sich auch nichts, bzw. ändert es sich nicht so schnell, wie es gehen könnte! Dafür sehe ich Buffed.de als Mittler. Es sollte für Blizzard möglich sein, dem Realmpool zu helfen, ingame gab es von manchen GMs auch schon vage Andeutungen, andere wiederum reagierten eher ignorant. Insgesamt kann Blizzard sich nicht rausreden, sie kennen die Problematik. Das Traurige an der Sache ist die Dauer: Es geht schon seit Wochen so, uns Spielern, die auf einem relativ neuen Pool spielen und den BC-Endcontent noch bis WotLK sehen wollen, wird die Möglichkeit entzogen.

Danke den Leuten hier, die ihre Erfahrungen mit Lags und Discos ebenfalls gepostet haben.

Grüße,

Pantarhei


----------



## Dypress (18. Mai 2008)

laggs und dc gehört nunmal zum online spielen dazu das ist ja wohl nix neues.
manche spiele haben es mehr andere wenniger deshalb wird noch lange nicht jemmand um seine geld betrogen. zummal ich das mit laggs in mmo,s eh nicht so eng sehe in egoshotern sind laggs schon viel ärgerlicher weil da die lags virtuele leistung da schon extrem in den keller geht und laggs füren bei egoshoter sehr viel schneller zum virtuelen tot als in einem mmo.
Ich persönlich spiele mit isdn und ohne fp udn habe eigentlich nicht so die probs. da ärgert mich schon ehr die performenc schwankungen aber das ist ein anderes thema


p.s cs stinkt und q3 rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (18. Mai 2008)

Ja, die Situation ist langsam wirklich nicht mehr zu ertragen. Eine Raidgilde nach der anderen löst sich auf unserem Server auf. Wir wurschteln uns durch, weil wir eine ausgepsrochen gute Gemeinschaft haben, aber es ist wirklich nicht mehr zu ertragen. MH Raids, in denen bei den Wellen 5 und mehr Leute discs haben sind einfach nicht wirklich machbar.

Und buffed? Buffed reagiert wie blizzard und hat mich sehr enttäuscht. Emails von mir und von Gildenkollegen wurden nicht einmal beantwortet, Usernews wurden natürlich nicht veröffentlicht. Journalistische Nachforschungen in diese Richtung wurden nicht gemacht. Einzige Lösung für mich: Ich werde das Buffed Abbo kündigen und auf diese Seite nicht mehr sehen. 

Aber eigentlich eh verständlich, man will ja nichts negatives über den eigentlichen Brotgeber schreiben. 

Fen


----------



## Korbî (18. Mai 2008)

aaaa die welt geht unter mir fällt der himmel auf den kopf :O

öm nur so warum hast du den thread nich im blizzard forum gemacht 
und naja ich hatte in letzter zeit in inis auch die ganze zeit probleme 
des lag bei mir an diesem neuen konsolenbefehl der aufgetaucht is mir dem man die grafik verbessern kann 
in kara is wow andauernd hängen geblieben
dann hab ich was bei grafik einstellungen geändert also 
den konsolenbefehl rückgängig gemacht dann gings einbahnfrei 
naja aber es ist nunmal ein online spiel vor allem ohne wirkliche ladezeiten 
und da kann es nunmal zu lags kommen


----------



## TvP1981 (18. Mai 2008)

balaclava schrieb:


> Bin vorhin zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen unf hab mir dann die Links und verschiedenen Threads im offiziellen Technikforum sowie den Realm-/Realmpoolforen angeschaut.
> 
> Man muss mittlerweile einfach ganz klar sagen, dass diese Probleme nur auf dem Realmpool Sturmangriff vorkommen, hunderte von Spielern werden das aus eigenen Erfahrungen bestätigen können, besonders in größeren Gruppen, also in Raids/BGs wird das ganze nunmal unspielbar. Erst vorhin durfte ich einen Gruul-Raid miterleben, der 4 mal an Maulgar wipte, schlichtweg deshalb weil bei jedem Try irgendeiner der Tanks/Heiler Standbild oder Disconnect hatte
> 
> ...



Ich spiele selber auf Nethersturm und der Markenrun wurde zu einem Wipe-Run.. 
Aber was soll Blizzard dort machen. Die Architektur sieht vereinfacht wie folgt aus.

Server - Nethersturm - Blizzard
Serverpool - Sturmangriff - Blizz (alle im gleichen Rechenzentrum)
*Knotenpunkt - anschluss an das Rechenzentrum - (Level 3/Telia)
etwaige DNS Server die dich auf die richtige Route bringen - 
Provider (indem Fall Telekom)*
eigener Router
PC

Wie zu sehen ist hat Blizzard nur direkten Zugriff auf den Server und den Pool im Rechenzentrum.
Dick makiert ist die Fehlerstelle, mit der hat Blizz nix zu tun. 

*Wenn ihr Probleme habt müsst ihr euch also an euren Provider wenden.*


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (18. Mai 2008)

Wie man unten sehen kann sitze ich auch im Sturmangriff-Pool und hatte die gleichen Probleme. Kaum Pings unter 500 und häufige "Aussetzer" wo sich ein paar Sekunden gar nichts mehr gerührt hat.

Das mit dem an den Provider wenden hab ich lieber mal seingelassen da diese Telekommunikations-Fritzen erfahrungsgemäß davon ausgehen, daß sie die einzigsten intelligenten Wesen auf diesem Planeten sind und daß ein einfacher Kunde die Bedeutung des Wortes "Ping" kennt, grenzt schon an Gotteslästerung...

Naja, jedenfalls hat mir dieser kleine Trick hier sehr geholfen, von einem Unbekannten ingame den Hinweis bekommen, dann mal danach gesucht:

http://wow.mmozone.de/?mod=static&action=view&id=168

Und dann noch ein kleiner Zusatz von einer anderen Seite, der bei mir notwendig war...


> Bei einigen Leuten scheint der Eintrag MSMQ nicht in der Registry vorhanden zu sein.
> Somit muss man diesen Eintrag dort hinzufügen. Der einfachste Weg, das zu tun ist Folgender:
> Man kopiert den unten zitierten Text in eine neue Datei im Editor (Start/Programme/Zubehör) und Speichert ihn als "msmq.reg", also nicht als xxx.txt. Wenn man das getan hat doppelklickt man auf diese Datei, und wählt im Fenster, das erscheint, "Ja".
> 
> ...



Hat an der Stabilität von Windows/Wow nichts verändert, aber der Ping hat sich deutlich verbessert. Zu Stoßzeiten 150-300 und wenn mal weniger los ist (z.B. nachts), geht er sogar richtig in den Keller. Rekord ist bis jetzt 27. Lediglich die oben beschriebenen Aussetzer sind nicht ganz verschwunden, es sind aber auch weniger geworden hab ich so den Eindruck.

Also wers noch nicht kennt, einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (18. Mai 2008)

Q u o t e:
Hallo Phînîx,  

alle anderen deutschsprachigen Realmpools außer Sturmangriff gehen,  weil alle anderen über Telia und nicht Level 3 angebunden sind (die  momentan mit der Telekom ihre Probleme austragen).  

Die Standorte der anderen Realmpools http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/battlegroups.html sind wie folgt:  

Todbringer: Frankfurt/Main (Telia)  
Blutdurst: Frankfurt/Main (Telia)  
Raserei: Frankfurt/Main (Telia)  

Verderbnis: Paris (Telia)  
Glutsturm: Paris (Telia)  
Hinterhalt: Paris (Telia)  

Schattenbrand: Stockholm (Telia)  

Sturmangriff: Düsseldorf (Level 3)  

Insbesondere die in Frankfurt/Main beheimateten Pools sind zu  empfehlen, da sie das Risiko von Netzwerkproblemen auf der Strecke in  der Regel minimieren. Allerdings kann natürlich niemand in die Zukunft  sehen und dir Garantien für problemloses Funktionieren dauerhaft  machen.  

Tschau  
Lintorus
________________________________________________________________________________
_______
​

Da kann Blizzard jetzt wirklich nichts machen. Lest doch mal das Forum "*Weg von Sturmangriff" *und "*Verbindungsprobleme auf Sturmangriff, die 3". *Ausserdem ist hier noch die Liste der Realmpools, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur diese server haben probleme.


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (18. Mai 2008)

Jetzt sind wir Zornbringer auf dem Konsortium auch schon betroffen von Weggängen. Bis jetzt konnten wir das verhindern. Es kotzt einfach nur an, dass man wegen diesm Scheiss Freunde verliert. Drecksscheiss.


----------



## balaclava (18. Mai 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Die Architektur sieht vereinfacht wie folgt aus.
> 
> Server - Nethersturm - Blizzard
> Serverpool - Sturmangriff - Blizz (alle im gleichen Rechenzentrum)
> ...





dalai schrieb:


> Q u o t e:
> Hallo Phînîx,
> 
> alle anderen deutschsprachigen Realmpools außer Sturmangriff gehen,  weil alle anderen über Telia und nicht Level 3 angebunden sind (die  momentan mit der Telekom ihre Probleme austragen).
> ...


Ich persönlich kann nicht erkennen, inwiefern Blizzard hier "nichts machen kann", wie es von einigen hier geschrieben wird.

Natürlich liegt das Problem nicht in ihrem Zuständigkeitsbereich, aber ihr Produkt ist direkt davon betroffen und tausende von Spielern auf unserem Realmpool bekommen das zu spüren.

Es ist ja klar zu erkennen, dass alle Realmpools bis auf den in Düsseldorf positionierten und über Level 3 angebundenen Sturmangriff diese Probleme nicht haben. Auf dem Arenaturnier-Server, der im selben technischen Umfeld wie Sturmangriff liegt, kam es übrigens zu denselben Problemen.

Das bedeutet dann, dass hier Level 3 am Standort Düsseldorf ganz klar nicht die Leistung bringt, die für Telia an allen anderen Standorten, also bei allen anderen Realmpools, Standard sind. 

Und hier muss Blizzard einfach Konsequenzen ziehen. Also den Realmpool verschieben oder Level 3 irgendwie dazu bringen, die Leistung auf das Standardniveau zu bringen. Ich könnte auch mit einem zweitägigen Serverumzug o. ä. leben, wenn dadurch die Probleme dann wirklich behoben werden.

edit: Ich habe lediglich die Beiträge anderer User zitiert, die das ganze so selbst in Erfahrung gebracht bzw. aus dem offiziellen Forum zitiert haben, also sollte der Dank eher TvP1981 und dalai bzw. Lintorus im off. Forum gelten


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Infos balaclava, ist nochmal ganz interessant die Übersicht zu sehen.

Ich denke weiterhin, dass aber Blizzard vor dem nächsten addon selbstständig daran nichts ändern wird, obwohl das Problem und die Situation offensichtlich sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> *Also Du bist der anführer der "Blizzard in Schutz nehmen Truppe"??*



Nein, aber vielleicht der Gegner der "Flame Blizzard"-Fraktion. 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen, wenn man mangelhafte Leistung eines Anbieters mit allen Mitteln verteidigt - am Geld sollte es nicht liegen, oder regiert nun die Gier auch bei Blizzard?



Gier nach Geld? Um was geht es einem Unternehmen denn deiner Meinung nach? Natürlich will Blizzard Geld verdienen. Und natürlich wollen sie ihre Kunden zufriedenstellen um sie zu halten. Deshalb bezweifel ich auch nicht, dass man an diesem Problem arbeitet. Nur bei derartigen Fehlersuchen weiß man nie wie lange man dafür brauchen wird. Ein Realmpool ist ein sehr kompliziertes Gebilde du kannst dir hoffentlich vorstellen, wie lange man dort nach einem Fehler suchen kann. Die Redewendung mit der Nadel im Pferdefutter kennst du sicherlich ... 

Noch mal meine Frage: Was soll Blizzard tun?


----------



## Thoosa (18. Mai 2008)

> Bei einigen Leuten scheint der Eintrag MSMQ nicht in der Registry vorhanden zu sein.
> Somit muss man diesen Eintrag dort hinzufügen. Der einfachste Weg, das zu tun ist Folgender:
> Man kopiert den unten zitierten Text in eine neue Datei im Editor (Start/Programme/Zubehör) und Speichert ihn als "msmq.reg", also nicht als xxx.txt. Wenn man das getan hat doppelklickt man auf diese Datei, und wählt im Fenster, das erscheint, "Ja".
> 
> ...








Ich hab mit dem Editor beschriebenen Text erstellt und so abgespeichert. Wenn ich aber daruf doppelklicke, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, das diese Datei keine Registrierungsdatei ist und ich diese im Reg-Editor importieren muß. Wie komm ich da rein? Wenn ich ausführen>regedit eingeben, kann ich da den Text nicht einfügen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: hab es gefunden wo man importiert. Jetzt erscheint wieder : "Die angegebene Datei ist keine Registrierungsdatei. Nur Registrierungsdsateien können importiert werden."


----------



## Sharymir (18. Mai 2008)

mercurius235 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Link zum offiziellen WoW-Forum, der schnell verdeutlicht, dass das Spiel hier kaputt geht:
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...09596&sid=3
> 
> ...




Dem schließe ich mich 100% an.ERROR 132 alle 20 mins...lags disconnects...schon nahezu unspielbar.Und Blizzard gibt keine INFO macht einfach nichts und lässt wie* immer
*die User im Unklaren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde es auch begrüssen wenn sich mal jemand von Buffed,PC Games,Gamestar der Sache annehmen würde.Der Service von Blizzard ist nämlich unter aller Kanone und ich bekomme zunehmend das gefühl das es denen einfach zu gut geht und Kritik etc nicht mehr relevant ist.




Mfg


----------



## iBorg (18. Mai 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> wuhu, wow geht zu grunde und mehr werden WAR zocken kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemals War kannste dir sonst wohin schieben


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Mai 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich 100% an.ERROR 132 alle 20 mins...lags disconnects...schon nahezu unspielbar.Und Blizzard gibt keine INFO macht einfach nichts und lässt wie* immer
> *die User im Unklaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was sollen sie "den Usern" denn sagen? "Wir arbeiten an dem Problem wissen aber nicht wie lange wir noch brauchen"? Ich denke es ist klar, dass Blizzard-Mitarbeiter daran arbeiten, nur gibt es keine Info, die dir irgendwie helfen könnte ... 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch begrüssen wenn sich mal jemand von Buffed,PC Games,Gamestar der Sache annehmen würde.



Was sollen denn irgendwelche Computer-Spiele-Zeitschriften machen? Bei Blizzard nachfragen was los ist? Dann sind wir wieder bei dem oben Geschriebenen. 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Der Service von Blizzard ist nämlich unter aller Kanone und ich bekomme zunehmend das gefühl das es denen einfach zu gut geht und Kritik etc nicht mehr relevant ist.



Spiel doch mal irgendein anderes MMORPG. Da gibt es keine Ingame-GMs, keine "kurzen" Ticketwartezeiten,   wenn der Account gehackt wurde sagen viele andere Hersteller einfach "Selbst Schuld!" (womit sie auch nicht ganz unrecht haben ...). 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Mfg



Grußlos I.


----------



## Sobe1 (18. Mai 2008)

so habe jetzt mal das von wow.mmozone.de getestet und hab zwar nicht viel erwartet (weils ja lvl3 problem is)
und dort generell von 100-150ms besserem ping geredet wurde...

naja war positiv überrascht. statt 800ms+x      , lauf ich da jetzt mit unter 200 rum. in gruppeng ehts wieder bissel hoch und beim fliegen über 1000. jedoch wichtigste is, das ich beim questen mit dem holy priester das schild sehe und paar casts durchkriege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also versuchen schadet nicht und kann eigentlich nur besser werden
super tipp um etwas die ganze sache zu entschärfen.

hab mich auch mal wegen den proxy servern informiert und warte noch auf antwort des server hosters. aber vermute ist der telekom backbone, ansonsten könnte man da die gilde drüber routen lassen.

macht das beste draus!

PS: die anderen spiele neben wow interessieren mich allein aus story und handlungssachen nicht^^  bin wcler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonderi (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir hier nun nicht mehr alles durchgelesen. Als der Thread neu war, habe ich die ersten Seiten gelesen. Nun wollte ich einen möglichen Lösungsweg posten und sehe, das wir nun schon bei 10 Seiten sind. Das ist mir jetzt aber wirklich zu viel...

Also ich spiele auf dem Realm 'Das Konsortium'. Bin selber eigentlich nicht betroffen von Lags. Jedoch einige meiner Gildenmitglieder.  Nun habe ich mich mal gestern abend auf die Suche begeben, einen Weg zu finden um wenigsten wieder einigermaßen anständig spielen zu können.

Wie sich wohl inzwischen herausgestellt hat, liegt das problem definitiv bei Level3 und zwar an einem Knotenpunkt in Frankfurt über den gerade die südlichen regionen geroutet werden.

Was ich nun gefunden habe scheint schon in den letzten beiträgen angesprochen worden zu sein. Man muß es ja nun nur irgendwie hinbekommen, das die eigene Verbindung zum WOW Server über einen anderen Weg zustande kommt. Mir bekannte lösungen sind nun die möglichkeit eines Proxyservers oder ein SSH Tunnel zu einen Rootserver über die man dann die WOW Pakete lenkt.

Das mit dem Proxy habe ich nun nicht weiter ausprobiert. öffentliche Proxies werden hierfür wohl auch eher ungeeignet sein.

Da ich einen Virtual-Server habe, habe ich mich gleich mal daran gemacht und die 2. Möglichkeit ausgetestet. Und siehe da. Unser Gildenmitglied, das es am härtesten getroffen hat, mit regelmäßigen pings oberhalb von 1000ms hat nun eine Latenz von 50-100ms.

Nun hat natürlich nicht jeder einen Rootserver zur Hand um dies zu testen. Und warscheinlich ist auch nicht jeder Rootserver geeignet. Ich habe aber im Netz einen Anbieter gefunden der genau solch einen Service anbietet. Lowerping.com Ich hoffe das ist OK, das ich den Link poste. Ich kann ich nur leider nicht garantieren, das es mit diesem anbieter gut funktioniert, da ich nicht weiss wo sich deren Server befinden. Auf der Seite von denen befindet sich auch eine Anleitung wie man diesen SSH Tunnel einrichtet und in verbindung mit WOW nutzt.


Meiner meinung nach ist das ganze ein Armutszeugnis sowohl für Blizzard als auch für Level3. Schließlich hat Blizzard die Server bei Level3 stehen und sollte ein gewisses intresse daran haben, das die Server von allen Kunden gut erreichbar sind. Genauso sollte Level3 ja auch intresse daran haben das ganze in Griff zu bekommen. schließlich wirft das inzwischen ja auch kein gutes Licht auf Level3.

Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe euch hiermit erstmal ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben.

MfG,
Leonderi


----------



## Thoosa (18. Mai 2008)

Leonderi schrieb:


> Nun hat natürlich nicht jeder einen Rootserver zur Hand um dies zu testen. Und warscheinlich ist auch nicht jeder Rootserver geeignet. Ich habe aber im Netz einen Anbieter gefunden der genau solch einen Service anbietet. Lowerping.com Ich hoffe das ist OK, das ich den Link poste. Ich kann ich nur leider nicht garantieren, das es mit diesem anbieter gut funktioniert, da ich nicht weiss wo sich deren Server befinden. Auf der Seite von denen befindet sich auch eine Anleitung wie man diesen SSH Tunnel einrichtet und in verbindung mit WOW nutzt.
> Meiner meinung nach ist das ganze ein Armutszeugnis sowohl für Blizzard als auch für Level3. Schließlich hat Blizzard die Server bei Level3 stehen und sollte ein gewisses intresse daran haben, das die Server von allen Kunden gut erreichbar sind. Genauso sollte Level3 ja auch intresse daran haben das ganze in Griff zu bekommen. schließlich wirft das inzwischen ja auch kein gutes Licht auf Level3.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe euch hiermit erstmal ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben.
> ...




Kostet dieser Service etwas?


----------



## ink0gnito (18. Mai 2008)

Weil ein gammel RP atm probs hat geht WoW unter?
Aha troll dich


----------



## Fangels (18. Mai 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Weil ein gammel RP atm probs hat geht WoW unter?
> Aha troll dich




Naja geile community gammel RP troll du dich mal und versuch zu lesen ^^
Wir sind alle wow Spieler nur einige so wie du scheinen zu denken sie wären Gott ^^


----------



## ink0gnito (18. Mai 2008)

Fangels schrieb:


> Naja geile community gammel RP troll du dich mal und versuch zu lesen ^^
> Wir sind alle wow Spieler nur einige so wie du scheinen zu denken sie wären Gott ^^




Erklär mir mal was das mit ''versuch zu lesen'' zutun hat?
Und ja gammel RP, und dennoch wüsst ich gern, warum der TE denkt das WoW untergeht weil sein RP faxen macht?


----------



## Leonderi (18. Mai 2008)

Öhm Leute, müßt ihr euch immer die köppe einschlagen?

@Thoosa

So wie ich den Dienst sehe kostet er nichts, man kann sich aufjedenfall so anmelden und auch zu den Servern verbinden. Kein Plan wie die sich finanzieren.


----------



## Exeliron (18. Mai 2008)

so wie ich das sehe kostet der dienst durchaus etwas allerdings hab ich nirgends eine angabe gefunden wieviel es kostet...wenn man sich dort schnell mal anmeldet sieht man das es nur ein probe-acc ist und als solcher selbstverständlich nichts kostet allerdings sieht man dann auf der linken seite ein kleines kästchen wo einem bezahlungsmöglichkeiten genannt werden.

ich für meinen teil werde solche dinge nicht testen da man hierzu 2 programme installieren muss und ich mir nicht klar bin wie seriös dieses unternehmen ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (18. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein, aber vielleicht der Gegner der "Flame Blizzard"-Fraktion.
> 
> Gier nach Geld? Um was geht es einem Unternehmen denn deiner Meinung nach? Natürlich will Blizzard Geld verdienen. Und natürlich wollen sie ihre Kunden zufriedenstellen um sie zu halten. Deshalb bezweifel ich auch nicht, dass man an diesem Problem arbeitet. Nur bei derartigen Fehlersuchen weiß man nie wie lange man dafür brauchen wird. Ein Realmpool ist ein sehr kompliziertes Gebilde du kannst dir hoffentlich vorstellen, wie lange man dort nach einem Fehler suchen kann. Die Redewendung mit der Nadel im Pferdefutter kennst du sicherlich ...
> 
> Noch mal meine Frage: Was soll Blizzard tun?



kurze antwort damit du nicht wieder soviel im zitat und flame hast:

DAS PROBLEM BESEITIGEN !!!! Nicht mehr, nicht weniger .

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Sobe1 (18. Mai 2008)

so habs mal getestet und dann erst gemerkt das es für uns europäer eh mist is^^
was bringen uns server ausser USA -_-  

naja einzurichten ist ganz easy und die beiden programme sind sicher.
putty haben sowieso viele^^

nach paar minuten wird man aber getrennt und da denke ich, ist der punkt erreicht, wo man nen bezahlten account bei denen haben muss. 1 Monat ca. 6 Dollar

ergo, prinzip an sich super wenns nichts kosten würde und für europa auch verfügbar wäre. denn mal ehrlich. ein ping unter 200 sollte hier standart sein...

so dem regestry punkt kann ich nur sagen, keine discs gehabt und ping ist deutlich runter, teilweise unter 50ms, sobald kampf is gehts halt höher aber ich muss mich nicht mehr über die wie oben geschriebenen 800 ärgern beim questen^^

irgendwann wird das problem ja mal gelöst sein


----------



## Fangels (18. Mai 2008)

Nehme die Antwort mal vorweg von ihm!

Er würde sagen: Mehr als an dem Problem arbeiten können sie nicht! Nur was sollen sie für Statements abgeben es würde janichts bringen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau das schreibt die antiflame fraktion gegen blizz


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> kurze antwort damit du nicht wieder soviel im zitat und flame hast:



Ich flame? Zeig mir bitte wo! Die einzigen die meiner Ansicht nach hier flamen sind die, der Anti-Blizzard-Fraktion. 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> DAS PROBLEM BESEITIGEN !!!! Nicht mehr, nicht weniger .



Daran wird sicherlich gearbeitet, aber wie ich schon sagte, weiß man bei solchen Problemsuchen nie wie lange man dafür brauchen wird. Das kann dir jeder, der einmal in der Programmierung oder im Montoring gearbeitet hat bestätigen.


----------



## Akaryu (18. Mai 2008)

Hatten die nicht mal wegen sowas eine News gebracht? Die stand links im Loginfenster. Das da irgendein Problem war, weil irgendein Internetprovider die ganzen Datenpakete irgendwo zwischenroutet. Ich bin bei Arcor, und ich spiele, sofern ich nichts währenddessen etwas runterlade, mit höchstens einem Ping von 50. Aber Blizzard hat doch in den AGB's usw. stehen, das sie für Internetprobleme, sofern die nicht von ihnen Stammen, nicht. (Bitte berichtigt mich, fals etwas falsch ist.)


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2008)

Leute, bitte jetzt nicht die Wörter im Mund umdrehen. Es gibt schon über Wochen/Monaten die Probleme auf dem Realmpool ''Sturmangriff'' und sowas ist schön ätzend als Spieler dort und insbesondere (Ich z.B.) die Spieler die sich als T-Online Kunde für 15 Euro auf dem Arena Server Tournament angemeldet haben, bitte jetzt nicht sagen dein Pech wenn du es machst. Bei dem anmelden stand nirgendswo das man so dermaßen hohe Pings und 5Sec Standbilder hat so kann man natürlich kein einziges ArenaSpiel spielen und bald ist der Server zuende und hat sich immer noch nichts getan und dafür 15 Euro bezahlt klasse... finde den EU Support sowas von schlecht geworden. Es liegt selbstverständlich an Europa. Es gab dem Arena Server auf den Testservern und dort wurde er von US geschaltet und dort waren 200% mehr Spieler drauf + GM's und sonst was und dort hatte ich nicht mal 1 Disconnect oder Laggs. Deswegen US > ALL - EU > BAD.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Mai 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> finde den EU Support sowas von schlecht geworden.



Was hat der Support mit Lags und Standbildern auf den Servern zu tun? Dafür dürfte ein Teil der technischen Abteilung Blizzard zuständig sein. 



Soramac schrieb:


> Es liegt selbstverständlich an Europa. Es gab dem Arena Server auf den Testservern und dort wurde er von US geschaltet und dort waren 200% mehr Spieler drauf + GM's und sonst was und dort hatte ich nicht mal 1 Disconnect oder Laggs. Deswegen US > ALL - EU > BAD.



Also bei mit hat es auf den Test-Arena-Server furchtbar gelaggt, in der Buffed-Show wurde übrings damals das gleiche berichtet. Und das es auf den US-Server im Durchschnitt weniger laggt als auf den EU-Servern kannst du sicherlich statistisch belegen, wenn du es soeinfach hier verkündest, oder? ~lächel~


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Was hat der Support mit Lags und Standbildern auf den Servern zu tun? Dafür dürfte ein Teil der technischen Abteilung Blizzard zuständig sein.
> Also bei mit hat es auf den Test-Arena-Server furchtbar gelaggt, in der Buffed-Show wurde übrings damals das gleiche berichtet. Und das es auf den US-Server im Durchschnitt weniger laggt als auf den EU-Servern kannst du sicherlich statistisch belegen, wenn du es soeinfach hier verkündest, oder? ~lächel~



Allgemein meine Ich mit Support auch die Techniker und das auf den Test-Arena-Server gelaggt hat, hat wahrscheinlich an den vielen Spieler gelagen, aber da auf dem Arena Tunier Server ist das ja nicht so. Aber wieso laggt es jetzt, wenn noch weniger Spieler drauf sind.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Mai 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Allgemein meine Ich mit Support auch die Techniker ...



Dir scheint die Bedeutung des Wortes "Support" nicht gegenwärtig zu sein ... 

Guck doch mal hier!



Soramac schrieb:


> und das auf den Test-Arena-Server gelaggt hat, hat wahrscheinlich an den vielen Spieler gelagen,



Da stimme ich zu. 



Soramac schrieb:


> ... aber da auf dem Arena Tunier Server ist das ja nicht so. Aber wieso laggt es jetzt, wenn noch weniger Spieler drauf sind.



Ich denke das weiß Blizzard selbst nicht genau, denn ansonsten würden sie das Problem bestimmt beheben. Aber wie ich schon mehrmals sagte kann es sehr lange dauern ein Problem in einem so komplizierten Medium wie einem Server zu finden.


----------



## Lorhinger (18. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> *Ich denke * das weiß Blizzard selbst nicht genau, denn ansonsten würden sie das Problem bestimmt beheben. Aber wie ich schon mehrmals sagte kann es sehr lange dauern ein Problem in einem so komplizierten Medium wie einem Server zu finden.



Öha, es gibt also auch Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die Du selber nicht manifestieren kannst, wozu Dir kein noch so kluger Spruch einfällt.

Wie kann das? Schwächelst Du jetzt?

Und nun kannst Du wieder loslegen, zitiere Dein Zitat in meinem Zitat und frage nach statistischen Belegen und/oder Aufzeichnungen für unsere Behauptungen.

Hunderte von Post und Threads in den Schneesturm-Foren sollten Deinem Statiskgedanken Futter genug geben.

Damit ist dieses Thema für mich erledigt -


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Dir scheint die Bedeutung des Wortes "Support" nicht gegenwärtig zu sein ...
> 
> Guck doch mal hier!
> Da stimme ich zu.
> Ich denke das weiß Blizzard selbst nicht genau, denn ansonsten würden sie das Problem bestimmt beheben. Aber wie ich schon mehrmals sagte kann es sehr lange dauern ein Problem in einem so komplizierten Medium wie einem Server zu finden.



Ich möchte dir jetzt kein Holzstück zwischen die Beine.. ähm, ich meine mit dem Wort: Support, das damit alles gemeint ist sowohl den:

_Technischer Support_

Rechnungssupport

Account Security Support

Und dabei ist der technische Support, den du gemeint hast. Ich sag mal: Der Klügere gibt nach... Kein Wunder, dass die Dummheit regiert!


----------



## EvilStorm (18. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist das der gesammte Realmpool über ADSL oder so läuft, irgenndwie so und das es eine andere Verbindung ist. Natürlich arbeitet Blizzard schon daran was heissen kann, 4-7 Monate bzw. biz zu einem Jahr. Ich habe ebenfalls keine Probleme wie meine Kumpels auch, könnte daran liegen das wir in der Schweiz wohnen. Trotzdem ist das raiden Gildenintern unmöglich geworden, wegen denn ganzen Discos. Manchmal erwischt es die Tanks, manchmal die DD's. Irgenndwie die Healer weniger, bzw. mich.


----------



## 13101987 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich habe das Problem seit ca 4 Wochen.
Ich bin in letzter Zeit FROH, wenn ich mal Latenzzeiten von 5.000 hab und wenigstens ansatzweise spielen kann.
Wenn ich in BGs, Hauptstädte, Raids usw gehe oder nach Goldhain zur Rushhour, dann plagen mich alle paar sekunden die DCs.
In unserer Gilde ist es mittlerweile unmöglich geworden Gildenintern Gruul etc zu besuchen, selbst für Kara müssen wir uns Leute suchen,da immer mehr Leute den Spaß mit den Lags und DCs haben.
Grüße vom Server Die Aldor


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. Mai 2008)

oja, das alte lied
mal zuerst gesagt, das problem gibt es nicht erst seit 4 wochen
ich persönlich habe das schon 6 monate

früher war meine latenz an guten stunden bei 500-700ms
lags, standbilder..
jetzt habe ich eine latenz von unter 100ms (warum auch immer?)
trotzdem blieb es bei lags und standbilder, und das auch gerne mal 10 sekunden..

inzwischen lagt es aber nicht mehr nur in städten, inis (egal ob 5 oder 10) und bgs. nein, nun lagt es sogar wenn ich mitten in der pampa stehe. kein spieler, keine flugroute. nichts. außer lags..
gerne dauert es auch mal 2! minuten, in sw, von der bank zum ah
usw

ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, wenn ich an wotlk denke. mal ehrlich, wir schaffen es ja nichtmal tagsüber auf der insel zu questen, ohne halb zu verrecken, weil zuviele leute da sind (und es dadurch noch mehr lagt)...
und dann soll es eine neue große welt geben, wo tausende spieler drauf sind...
wie sollen wir da durch kommen?
10 leute für eine gruppenq organisieren, weil mindestens 5 nen disco haben?


und an die die meinen, bzw der? blizzard würde das problem bearbeiten
tschuldige, ich bitte dich
ich habe das problem seit 6! monaten!
und ich weiß, das dieses problem vorher auch schon da war
nicht bei vielen, aber genug
NIEMAND benötigt ein halbes jahr, um entweder den anbieter zu wechseln (zumal blizz ja einen guten im peto hat, der die leistung erbringen kann), noch um einen technisches problem zu beheben!


----------



## Manowar (19. Mai 2008)

Moin Ihr von Sturmangriff
<- Manowår von Nethersturm..
Um es mal anderen nochmal zu verdeutlichen,..
Das Ganze hat wirklich nichts mehr mit "mimimi" oder sowas zu tun,es ist einfach nur noch ein einziger Haufen Dreck.
btw hat sich gestern <Verdict> deswegen aufgelöst,hat einfach keinen Zweck mehr und btw...bei nem Servertrans kann man nur 5000Gold mitnehmen, was ja dazu auch noch sehr schön ist..


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (19. Mai 2008)

es ist sowieso schlimm. in sämtlichen realmpools gibts elendslange threads. aufrufe zu streiks und sonstigem. im technikforum gibt es noch viel mehr threads. der 3te (!!) sammelthread hat schon 18 seiten. Es gibt noch nebenbei viele andere. Und was macht die Presse? Ignoriert das eigene Forum, reagiert nicht auf mails - gar nix. Dafür wird das ach so tolle Blizzard noch weiter gelobt. 


Es ist wirklich zu verzweifeln. Auf dem Konsortium lösen sich immer mehr Raidgilden wengen den Lags auf. Traurig sowas.


----------



## JuwelKonsortium (19. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen Community,

wenn ich euch nun erzähle, dass auf unserem Realmpool die Latenz schwächelt, ist es vielleicht  neues für euch oder auch nicht!

-Pvp stirbt man ohne es kaum begonnen sehen konnte...
-Instanzen werden eine ehlend lange Geschichte, gefüllt von Disc`s und Heileungsverzögerungen...
-Highendbosse sind im Grunde immer nur 20 Member bei, da andere 5 mit ihrer Latenz nichts bekommen bzw. discen...
-Spieler, Gilden, nein Freunde!!! ...verlassen den Server...

Wir das Konsortium haben die Faxen dicke!!! Nein, der gesammte Realmpool Sturmangriff!!!

13Euro für diesen "super Service" sind eine Fechheit


Wir verlangen, dass Blizzard dafür sorgt, dass wir unseren Spielspaß wieder finden und die Gebühr wieder gerechtfertigt ist!


Daher sammeln wir in unserem Realmforum Ideen wie man Blizzard begreifen lassen kann, dass das so nicht mehr geht!!!


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...50540&sid=3 
<<<werft bitte einen Blick hinein

Weitere Themen im Vorfeld über Latenzprobleme des Konsortiums:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...40639&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...50262&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...08439&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...08439&sid=3

Wir sind eine Community - seid dabei !!!

Ich und vor allem der Server " Das Konsortium " zählen auf eure Playerherzen und eure Solidarität


Schonmal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an euch - super Ding

Juwel das Konsortium


----------



## tantjes (19. Mai 2008)

so, hab bis hier alles gelesen, juchuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




moin ^^


tantjes wandelt auf shattrath herum, eigentlich eine liebe kleine hexe, aber nu auch bissl böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit gestern, sogar wenn sie lootet, hat sie standbildern von bis zu 20 sekunden, mit dabei 3x produzierten disc, zunehmende laggs über 20 sekunden, sie kann sich noch immer aus brenzlichen situationen retten, durch z.B. ihren dauerklick-blutsauger, nur ihre gruppenkollegen wie z.B. eine schamanin habn da argere probleme, da sie eine nahkämpferin ist, auch vermag tantjes einige mobs nicht looten, weil die komischerweis woanders liegen als sie selber sieht, und auch das zunehmend, nun meidet sie erstma die von monstern dichtbesiedelten landschaften, spätestens, wenn die sonne sich dem westen nähert, aber sie versucht noch das beste daraus zu machen, denn sie liebt diese märchenhafte große welt und darin all diese kleinen krabbeltierchen(wenn sie könnte, hätte sie schon ihr ganzes bankfach mit minipets gefüllt) ^^


- laggs nehmen von tag zu tag zu, nicht nur erst ab ca. 14uhr, nun teilweise auch schon vormittags
- questen verliert an spaß, die grenze des zumutbaren ist bald erreicht
- kleine instanzen werden wieder eine herausforderung ^^
- verlier ich ein duell, sag ich einfach:"doofe laggs" ^^
- es betrifft überwiegend telekom-kunden(nach lesen der ganzen forenbeiträge bei wow)
- es ist seit patch 2.4, zunehmend seit patch 2.4.2
- da mittlerweil betroffen auch nicht-telekom-kunden
- überwiegende sehr starke laggs in zonen mit großen instanzen


noch was zu den kommentaren der nicht-betroffenen:

ich glaube nicht, daß man es noch als geheule/flame ansehen kann, und kann ich nicht konstruktives zu diesem dilemma beitragen enthalte ich mich brav meiner meinung und auch allein deswegen, um nicht noch unnötig die schon so aufgeheitzten gemüter ärger zu beanspruchen und sie zusätzlich zu provozieren

der threadersteller hat in mewinen augen schon recht, mit der hoffnung, daß viell. buffed als seriöse presse recherchieren kann und zukünftige käufer von wow-spielepackung und abbos auf dieses dilemma hinweisen, besonders akt. auf alternative realmpools auszuweichen, außerdem würde ich mir eine aufschlüsselung all dieser techn. zusammenhänge(pc, router, dsl, provider, blizzard) in einer ihrer nächsten ausgaben wünschen, was bei so einigen nutzern gewisse aha-effekte prdouzieren dürfte ^^

und letztendlich ist es sehr wohl ein problem von blizzard, wenn es nachgewiesenermaßen nicht am eigenen pc und provider liegt, und sie stehen in der pflicht, da schnellstmöglich abhilfe zu schaffen oder alternativen anzubieten, daß sie nun nix tun oder es gar ignorieren, mag ich sehr stark bezweifeln, auch nachvollziehen kann ich ihre nach außen hin wirkende apathie, weil viell. ihnen dieses thema unangenehm ist und ihnen bewußt ist, ihre kunden nicht mit argumentationslosen kommentaren hinhalten zu können, bis auch endlich eine lösung vorliegt ^^


gruss tantjes


----------



## Exeliron (19. Mai 2008)

> Daher sammeln wir in unserem Realmforum Ideen wie man Blizzard begreifen lassen kann, dass das so nicht mehr geht!!!



solche ideen hören sich vielleicht effektiv an, sind sie aber nicht. wenn man ne protestaktion startet gibt es immer leute die in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden die gar nix dafür können.
blizz dürfte das zwar als aufruf ansehen doch was sollte die das scheren? sie sitzen am längeren hebel und wenn die server down sind startet man sie wieder neu und gut is, da haben die nicht soviel aufwand (außer wir schaffen es vor lauter belastung das die hardware zu kockeln anfängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

diese aktionen bringen absolut nix, blizz kennt das problem und wenn wir jetzt sowas veranstalten kümmert die das wenig. wir pinkeln uns damit sogar ns eigene knie: wir belästigen andere spieler die gar nix mit der sache zu tun haben wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


man sollte nach aktionen suchen die weniger schädlich sind für andere spieler und dann kann man weiterreden wann sowas gemacht wird (erfordert auch großen aufwand das alles vorzubereiten und ich könnte mir vorstellen das die GMs eingreifen wenn man im handelschannel zu nem serverabsturz aufruft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## TvP1981 (19. Mai 2008)

heute morgen ging ein Hotfix hoch und nach nem Login hat ich keine Latenzprobleme. werde es aber heut abend auch nochmal testen.


----------



## Natsumee (19. Mai 2008)

mercurius235 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Link zum offiziellen WoW-Forum, der schnell verdeutlicht, dass das Spiel hier kaputt geht:
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...09596&sid=3
> 
> ...




das Problem gibts ja nur auf dem realmpool Sturmangriff 

Raserei läuft recht stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## TvP1981 (19. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm und der Provider wurde Blizzard auf Lebenszeit per Los zugewiesen ???
> 
> Daher: ja ich spiele auch auf Sturmangriff und BIN sauer auf Blizz
> 
> ...



Und ich geh nicht davon aus, dass Blizz da keinen Druck macht. Redundante Verbindungen sind vertraglich festgelegt und nen Ausfall oder ne Störung dieser dürfen für max ein paar Minuten pro Jahr passieren, also 99,99% erreichbarkeit. 

Ich selber bin auch sauer, dass die Server so hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerade weil Raids nur noch Kostenfarmerei sind und der Spielspaß echt leidet, aber ich weiß auch, dass mir WoW riesig spaß macht und solche Probleme nicht von dauer sind. 

Wendet euch an den technischen Support und hofft auf ne schnelle Lösung. 13,- Euro sind nix dafür, was man von Blizz-Seite geboten bekommt.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab bisher überwiegend auf DieAldor gespielt, jetzt bin ich ständig auf Shattrath unterwegs, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind die Beide in Sturmangriff!! 

*Ich fänds toll wenn in der nächsten Ausgabe von Buffed.de stehen würde welche Realms überhaupt noch spielbar sind!!!*

Nein, andere Server "abzuschießen" ist nicht die Lösung! Aber einen kompletten Realmpool vorübergehend zur Geisterstadt zu machen würde Blizzard ganz schnell zum Handeln veranlassen!


----------



## Natsumee (19. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher überwiegend auf DieAldor gespielt, jetzt bin ich ständig auf Shattrath unterwegs, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind die Beide in Sturmangriff!!
> 
> *Ich fänds toll wenn in der nächsten Ausgabe von Buffed.de stehen würde welche Realms überhaupt noch spielbar sind!!!*
> 
> Nein, andere Server "abzuschießen" ist nicht die Lösung! Aber einen kompletten Realmpool vorübergehend zur Geisterstadt zu machen würde Blizzard ganz schnell zum Handeln veranlassen!




sind doch eigendlich die Realms auf Sturmangriff betroffen

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2008)

NUR von Sturmangriff? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es der einzige Realmpool ist der Probleme hat....


----------



## Twista (19. Mai 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> jo bei mri is auch nix oO
> 
> spiele auf BK und habe NIE dcs und immer einen ping von 100-150 und 35 fps



Is auf Nozdormu bzw Lagdormu anders da kommt ein Dc nach dem anderen!


----------



## sk4t (19. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> NUR von Sturmangriff? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es der einzige Realmpool ist der Probleme hat....



Nein, auf dem Realmpool Todbringer, vor allem der Realm Alexstrasza, hat schon seit Monaten (wenn nicht schon mehr) Probleme...

Vielleicht konnte ich dich ein bisschen beruhigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG sk4t


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2008)

Och nö! Das heißt wenn ich was dagegen tun will sollte ich auf nen anderen Realmpool umziehen und dann kriegt Blizzard auch noch Geld von mir?^ ^

Ich glaub ich werd mir einfach nen anderen RP-PvE - Server suchen und dort nen neuen Char hochleveln bis die Sturmangriff wieder einigermaßen hingekriegt haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm... werd mich wohl dort ma wieder unter die Allianz schmuggeln!^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (19. Mai 2008)

mercurius235 schrieb:


> Über das Wie kann ich mir da weniger Gedanken machen, das ist Euer Job...


Kannst Du auch nicht, weil Du keine Ahnung hast.
Un deswegen ist dieser Thread auch vollkommen Mimimi-Überflüssig.
Verträge kündigen, zu Telia wechseln, Server migrieren, neue IP.... ist was anderes
als dein kleines Windows-Netzwerk...


----------



## Monyesak (19. Mai 2008)

kauf dir nen neuen inet as...


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> kauf dir nen neuen inet as...



Sag mal, du bist doch auch schonmal als Kind auf den Kopf gefallen oder. Weißt du wie bescheuert das ist, sich als Kunde bei seinem Internet-Anbieter abzumelden und dann ein neues beantragen, das dauert Jahre bis sowas mal wieder fertig gestellt ist...


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und dabei ist der technische Support, den du gemeint hast. Ich sag mal: Der Klügere gibt nach... Kein Wunder, dass die Dummheit regiert!



Der technischen Support hilft Spielern wie der Name schon sagt bei technischen Problemen, um die Serverwartung kümmern sich aber andere Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Wie kann das? Schwächelst Du jetzt?



Sagte ich je, dass mir zu allem ein "kluger" Spruch einfällt? Nein ... 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> Und nun kannst Du wieder loslegen, zitiere Dein Zitat in meinem Zitat und frage nach statistischen Belegen und/oder Aufzeichnungen für unsere Behauptungen.



Die hier verwendete Forumsoftware erlaubt keine Zitate in Zitaten; auch ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Zitaten werden die Zitat-Umrandungen nicht mehr richtig dargestellt. 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> Hunderte von Post und Threads in den Schneesturm-Foren sollten Deinem Statiskgedanken Futter genug geben.



Hunderte Menschen im offiziellen Blizzardforum wie Pure, Ursari, Afirejar und Konsorten belegen immer wieder das Gegenteil ... 

Sehr lesenswert, besonders Post Nummer 57. 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56&sid=3#57



Lorhinger schrieb:


> Damit ist dieses Thema für mich erledigt -



Mal sehen, ob du dieses Versprechen einhalten wirst, freuen würde es mich ...


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> NIEMAND benötigt ein halbes jahr, um entweder den anbieter zu wechseln (zumal blizz ja einen guten im peto hat, der die leistung erbringen kann), noch um einen technisches problem zu beheben!



Anscheinend schon ... Oder hast du irgendwelche Belege dafür, dass ein Anbieterwechel Besserung mit sich bringen würde? Eine Korrelation erzwingt keinen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

JuwelKonsortium schrieb:


> Wir sind eine Community - seid dabei !!!



Ich nicht ... ich würde mich nie freiwillig zu Gruppierungen dazu zählen, die derart schwachsinnige Unternehmungen starten.


----------



## tantjes (19. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sehr lesenswert, besonders Post Nummer 57.
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56&sid=3#57




in diesem post geht es um die art und weise, wenn man sich bemüht, ein andauerndes problem wiederholt sachlich zu schildern oder dem blizzard technikteam verständich vorzutragen, und nicht, um diese problematik einer hohen latenz auf best. servern und deren dadurch vorliegenden unspielbarkeit in frage zu stellen ^^

willst du uns jetzt das recht absprechen, dieses ärgernis genauso hier anzusprechen und darüber zu diskutieren, unabhängig davon, ob sich zufälligerweise hier jemand findet, der über den nötig techn. sachverstand verfügt oder jemand, der den genauen zusammenhang in bezug auf blizzard und telekom kennt und uns befreiend aufklärt? o.O


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

tantjes schrieb:


> willst du uns jetzt das recht absprechen, dieses ärgernis genauso hier anzusprechen und darüber zu diskutieren, unabhängig davon, ob sich zufälligerweise hier jemand findet, der über den nötig techn. sachverstand verfügt oder jemand, der den genauen zusammenhang in bezug auf blizzard und telekom kennt und uns befreiend aufklärt? o.O



Ich sage nur: 

Es ist dumm und falsch Blizzard Inkompetenz vorzuwerfen. 

Es gibt keine Belege dafür, dass ein Anbieterwechsel Blizzards irgendeine Form der Besserung mit sich bringen würde. Außerdem wäre das für Blizzard finanziell wahrscheinlich nicht lohnenswert. 

Es hilft nicht irgendwelche /sign-Threads im offiziellen Forum zu eröffnen. Blizzard ist sich dem Problem bewusst , einzig allein ein Thread im Technikforum, in dem einzelne Spieler genau ihr(e) Problem(e) schildern und dabei genau sagen welche Hardware und welchen Internetanbieter sie haben. Vielleicht könnte man daraus irgendwelche statistischen Merkmale ableiten. Um noch mal etwas aus dem von mir hier schon erwähnten Thread zu zitieren: 

_Du hast die ganzen Realmserver vor dir, unter anderem auch die vom Realmpool Sturmangriff. Und die schnurren alle wie die Kätzchen, und zeigen auch nach intensivster Suche keinerlei Anzeichen technischer Probleme.
Behalte ferner im Hinterkopf, dass manche aber nicht alle Spieler dieses Realmpools über derartige Probleme klagen. Und bedenke dabei, dass zwei Dinge bei allen Spielern, unabhängig davon ob sie Probleme haben oder nicht gleich sind - Clientsoftware und Server. Und dass bei allen Spielern, viele Dinge unterschiedlich sind - Hardware des Clients, Internetprovider etc. Auf die Dinge, die bei allen gleich sind hast du Einfluss. Auf die Dinge, die bei allen verschieden sind nicht.

Wenn du unter alle dem einen Strich ziehst, was glaubst du dann, wo der Fehler zu suchen ist? _ Ursari 

Diskussionen wie diese hier haben meiner Meinung nach keinen wirklichen Nutzen für die "Betroffenen". Bisher scheint hier niemand die Möglichkeit gefunden haben den Lags etc. aus den Weg zu gehen, aber vielleicht hilft einen das Wissen, das man nicht alleine ist ... 

Das einzige was ihr (ich spiele keine WoW mehr) machen könnt ist warten. Und dabei gilt nun mal: Geduld ist die Tugend der Wartenden. 



tantjes schrieb:


> ne du, in diesem falle glaube ich nicht, und telekom bietet nach meiner kenntnis noch immer die besten leitungen an, das hier ist nun offensichtlich ein problem zw. blizzard und dem lvl3-dingsdas ^^



Zitat von tantjes aus dem offiziellen WoW-Forum: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=4

Was verstehst du unter "besten Leitungen"? Mit den Leitungen hat das meines Wissens nach recht wenig zu tun, aber Menschen mit mehr Fachwissen können dir sicherlich mehr dazu sagen ...


----------



## Kujon (19. Mai 2008)

hmmm...bin zwar ned im pool sturmangriff, aber ein kumpel aus der gilde hatte auch über nacht ne besch... latenz und konnte kaum mehr zocken. das betraf fast alle kunden dieser zwei provider (wenn mir jetzt der name noch einfallen würde...hmm...werde zu hause kurz nachschauen)

ich habe dann ein wenig geforscht und herausgefunden, dass es am provider liegt - die haben etwas umgestellt. mit ein paar manuellen einstellungen konnten wir das problem dann aber lösen (ohne provider- oder blizzard-hilfe!) er hatte danach sogar die bessere latenz als je zuvor!^^

darum (ich hoffe, dass geht jetzt nicht unter): es betrifft ja anscheinend nicht alle spieler dieses realmpools, gehe ich richtig in der annahme?

wäre vielleicht hilfreich, mal den provider zu kontaktieren oder allenfalls sogar mal auf der off. hp zu suchen (hatte das beim kumpel so gemacht und dort auch die lösung gefunden)

so blöd es jetzt klingt, b1ubb wird mir zustimmen ;-) - nutzt die sufu mal auf der offiziellen hp, bevor ihr ein thread erstellt...hilft meistens mehr und schneller^^


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> ich habe dann ein wenig geforscht und herausgefunden, dass es am provider liegt - die haben etwas umgestellt. mit ein paar manuellen einstellungen konnten wir das problem dann aber lösen (ohne provider- oder blizzard-hilfe!) er hatte danach sogar die bessere latenz als je zuvor!^^



*Du kannst uns nicht den Mund wässrig machen und dann auf die SuFu verweisen!!!!!!!!*

Los! Such! Such! Suuuuuuuuuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonderi (19. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Diskussionen wie diese hier haben meiner Meinung nach keinen wirklichen Nutzen für die "Betroffenen". Bisher scheint hier niemand die Möglichkeit gefunden haben den Lags etc. aus den Weg zu gehen, aber vielleicht hilft einen das Wissen, das man nicht alleine ist ...




Also es gibt schon wege das Problem zu umgehen. Siehe hier.

Wie ich auch in dem Post schon werwähnt habe, hat ein Gildenmitglied damit seinen Ping von 1.000ms auf konstant 60 ms. reduziert. Der gute ist total begeistert, er kann wieder BG ohne DCs spielen.

MfG,
Leonderi


----------



## rimbala (19. Mai 2008)

wisst ihr es ist einfach- verplante aussagen zu treffen wenn man selbst nicht unter der situation auf dem realmpool sturmangriff leidet. ich selbst bin nicht mal direkt betroffen von dem verbindungsproblem über tcom da ich glücklicherweise bei eínem anderen anbieter bin- *nur ist es fakt*, dass zu hauptzeiten das zocken - sei es eine instanz oder auch einfach nur arena vollkommen unmöglich ist. glaubt ihr das ganze nicht probiert es aus. holt euch einen char auf einem der server und ihr werdet sehen es ist grossteils unmöglich gemeinsam zu zocken. ich zocke seit jahren unterschiedliche onlinegames und kenne es wenn man mal nen disconnect hat oder die ping mal höher ist - kommt sowas nur hin und wieder vor ist es ja kein problem- aber das was sich hier bietet ist lachhaft. 

wenn ich jetzt sehe wie blizzard und auch die community hier und in den wow foren drauf scheisst wie es hier einigen leuten geht ist es einfach nur bitter. mitstreiter verlassen ihre gilden und wechseln auf einen anderen realmpool weil das gemeinschaftliche zocken einfach unmöglich ist wenn 2-3 leute ständig rausfliegen oder standbilder haben. das technik forum bittet dich die gm´s zu kontaktieren die gm´s schicken dich ins forum und du wirst mit standard antworten abgespeist. es gibt so viele posts im technikforum das mittlerweile schon alle neuen themen was latenz und verbindungsprobleme auf sturmangriff pauschal geschlossen werden..... 

wir bitten blizzard mittlerweile nur noch um die möglichkeit den realmpool kostenfrei wechseln zu dürfen da ein miteinader in form von raids oder arena bei uns (z.b. die aldor) unmöglich ist. aber auch das wird nicht beantwortet denn kostenfrei ist ja ein wort was gern mal überlesen wird.


----------



## Kujon (19. Mai 2008)

schon dabei, ich eile^^


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

rimbala schrieb:


> wisst ihr es ist einfach- verplante aussagen zu treffen wenn man selbst nicht unter der situation auf dem realmpool sturmangriff leidet. ich selbst bin nicht mal direkt betroffen von dem verbindungsproblem über tcom da ich glücklicherweise bei eínem anderen anbieter bin- *nur ist es fakt*, dass zu hauptzeiten das zocken - sei es eine instanz oder auch einfach nur arena vollkommen unmöglich ist.



Warum kann ich keine Aussage dazu treffen, dass es dumm ist Blizzard für diese Probleme zu flamen? 



rimbala schrieb:


> kommt sowas nur hin und wieder vor ist es ja kein problem- aber das was sich hier bietet ist lachhaft.



Ich weiß nicht was du für Online-Spiele gespielt hast, aber ich habe ganz andere Erfahrungen. Überhaupt ist es falsch persönliche subjektive Eindrücke als Argumente in eine Diskussion einzubringen. 



rimbala schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt sehe wie blizzard und auch die community hier und in den wow foren drauf scheisst wie es hier einigen leuten geht ist es einfach nur bitter.



Blizzard arbeitet bestimmt an dem Problem (nur ist das schwierig, wenn es an den Providern liegt) und zweitens können solche Problemfindungsprozesse sehr lange dauern und man kann nie wissen wie lang man diesmal dafür brauchen wird. 



rimbala schrieb:


> wir bitten blizzard mittlerweile nur noch um die möglichkeit den realmpool kostenfrei wechseln zu dürfen da ein miteinader in form von raids oder arena bei uns (z.b. die aldor) unmöglich ist. aber auch das wird nicht beantwortet denn kostenfrei ist ja ein wort was gern mal überlesen wird.



Das wäre finanziell für Blizzard unrentabel, warum sollen sie es also tun. Es gibt drei Sachen, die du tun kannst:

- du fängst auf einem anderen Server noch mal von vorne an
- du hörst auf WoW zu spielen
- du übst dich in Geduld.

Und dazu, dass das immer wieder überlesen wird: 

Die CMs haben schon mehrmals gesagt, dass keine kostenlosen Charaktertransfere geplant sind (auch nicht unter "besonderen" Umständen), warum sollten sie sich also wiederhohlen?


----------



## Kujon (19. Mai 2008)

so, hier ist die anleitung - hat beim kumpel bestens funktioniert, kann aber schlecht helfen, da ich selber nur der such-bimbo war ;-)

hat auch bei vielen anderen geholfen, wünsche euch viel erfolg und viel spass beim zocken, drücke euch die daumen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

EDIT: ah ja, bitte gebt doch kurz ein feedback, obs was gebracht hat, würde mich interessieren - danke euch!^^

hier noch ein auszug, was das ganze bewirkt:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q u o t e:
ist immer sehr sinning registry variablen zu verstellen , bzw zu posten ohne dabei zu schreiben was dadurch gemacht wird.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



wen es interessiert: 

TCPNoDelay: 
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechn...3.mspx?mfr=true 

macht also aus mehrern kleinen paketen ein großes, was die performance steigert, allerdings die latenz bei kleinen paketen erhöht. der wert 1 deaktiviert diesen mechanismus, da wow keine großen pakete sende, verbessert das die latenz von wow. 

TcpAckFrequency: 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/328890/de 

wenn ihr den wert auf 1 setzt, dann wird jedes Paket sofort bestätigt, was ebenfalls die latenz verbessert, da nicht auf eine bestätigung gewartet werden muss. 

falls man nicht das xp-sp2 auf seinem rechner hat kann es sein, das die änderung auf 1 keine wirkung zeigt dafür gibt es einen hotfix unter: 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/815230/de 
allerings ist dieser im sp2 bereits enthalten. 

edit: noch nen tipp, wenn ihr wie ich haufenweise interfaces habt, sucht am besten nach der entsprechenden ip adresse (auch die durch dhcp zugewiesenen aderessen sollten unter interfaces zu finden sein.) 

btw die änderungen können bei anderen anwendungen negative effekte hervorrufen, sollte aber nach den beiden artikeln oben klar sein. 

und danke void für den thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> so, hier ist die anleitung - hat beim kumpel bestens funktioniert, kann aber schlecht helfen, da ich selber nur der such-bimbo war ;-)
> 
> hat auch bei vielen anderen geholfen, wünsche euch viel erfolg und viel spass beim zocken, drücke euch die daumen:
> 
> ...



Ließt sich richtig gut! Werd das morgen gleich mal machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rimbala (19. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Warum kann ich keine Aussage dazu treffen, dass es dumm ist Blizzard für diese Probleme zu flamen?
> Ich weiß nicht was du für Online-Spiele gespielt hast, aber ich habe ganz andere Erfahrungen. Überhaupt ist es falsch persönliche subjektive Eindrücke als Argumente in eine Diskussion einzubringen.
> Blizzard arbeitet bestimmt an dem Problem (nur ist das schwierig, wenn es an den Providern liegt) und zweitens können solche Problemfindungsprozesse sehr lange dauern und man kann nie wissen wie lang man diesmal dafür brauchen wird.
> Das wäre finanziell für Blizzard unrentabel, warum sollen sie es also tun. Es gibt drei Sachen, die du tun kannst:
> ...


eine frage der logik warum ein gewisser zorn gegenüber blizzard besteht denn ob die probleme jetzt von blizzard stammen oder von einem "zulieferer" sitzt blizzard an einem längeren hebel als die user als einzelpersonen um druck gegenüber dem provider auszuüben. 

"Ich weiß nicht was du für Online-Spiele gespielt hast, aber ich habe ganz andere Erfahrungen. Überhaupt ist es falsch persönliche subjektive Eindrücke als Argumente in eine Diskussion einzubringen. " = sehr unterhaltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dass du mir sagen möchtest was ich in eine diskussion einbringen darf und was nicht. werde mir wohl auch weiterhin die freiheit heraus nehmen meine meinung kund zu tun und nimm doch mal wieder deinen kopf aus dem gesäß bereich von blizzard man sieht schon deine ohren nicht mehr. 

"Es gibt drei Sachen, die du tun kannst:

- du fängst auf einem anderen Server noch mal von vorne an <--- sappralott danke für diesen hilfreichen tip
- du hörst auf WoW zu spielen <------ erstaunlich das es noch dämlicher geht
- du übst dich in Geduld." <------- versuche ich ja -  doch darf ich meinem ärger wohl noch zwischen drin mal luft lassen


----------



## Kujon (19. Mai 2008)

hoffe es klappt - bei einigen hats die latenz ja von 500ms auf nur noch knapp 50ms runter gedrückt...finde ich ziemlich heftig, denke ihr werdet sicherlich auch ne verbesserung spüren.

noch als tip: meistens, wenn solche probleme da sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass noch viele andere ein ähnliches oder das gleiche problem haben. es hilft dann ungemein, auch mal beim provider in den foren zu stöbern. grad die wow-community reagiert bei missständen sehr schnell und eröffnet in allen grad zugänglichen foren ein post ;-) 

und logo: zuerst bei buffed, das ist klar - aber beim kumpel haben wir auch auf der provider hp einige lösungsvorschläge gefunden...vielleicht hilft das ja, ein versuch ists sicherlich wert.


----------



## seymerbo (19. Mai 2008)

ich hab schon laggs jetzt auch vermehrt, aer wie nich manchmal.

Den tag kara einwandfrei ohne lagg dann den nächsten tag 10 minuten gedauert damit ich in die inze komme


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2008)

Wenns klappt erstell ich für dich nen Dankesthread Kujon!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (19. Mai 2008)

Also es gibt schon ein paar Bugs Lags Disconects etc.
Aber es ist doch nicht sooooo schlimm das WoW jetzt zu Grunde gehen würde.
Jedes Onlinespiel hat so seine Macken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (19. Mai 2008)

kujon, genau deine lösung habe ich ja gestern gefunden und getestet.

ansich spricht nichts dagegen, allerdings ist, wie bei deinem post richtig beschrieben, die bestätigung von paketen deaktiviert. gut, eigentlich egal^^    ist quasie ein software fastpath, was es damals für die dsler war. bei vdsl gibts das ja nicht mehr...

also konnte gestern damit gute werte erziehlen unter 100, teils bis auf 60 runter.
heute morgen war ich bei 19ms.
stellt sich die frage ob man die regestry einträge wieder rückgangig macht, sobald lvl3 kein problem mit telekom mehr hat...  mein provider nutzt auch auch den telekom backbone -_-
mit der änderung isses auf jeden fall wieder möglich gut zu spielen. überraschen lassen und warten was auf uns da bald zukommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

rimbala schrieb:


> eine frage der logik warum ein gewisser zorn gegenüber blizzard besteht denn ob die probleme jetzt von blizzard stammen oder von einem "zulieferer" sitzt blizzard an einem längeren hebel als die user als einzelpersonen um druck gegenüber dem provider auszuüben.



Blizzard soll also Druck auf den Provider ausüben? Warum sollten diese Anbieter etwas ändern? 



rimbala schrieb:


> "Ich weiß nicht was du für Online-Spiele gespielt hast, aber ich habe ganz andere Erfahrungen. Überhaupt ist es falsch persönliche subjektive Eindrücke als Argumente in eine Diskussion einzubringen. " = sehr unterhaltsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, dass es allgemein gültige Regeln der Diskussionsführung gibt. Dazu gehören Dinge, wie bestimmte Höflichkeitsformen (die du hier auch nicht einhälst, aber dazu später mehr) oder aber Sachen welche Belege zulässig sind um Tatsachenbehauptungen zu Sachverhalten zu machen und persönliche, subjektive Erfahrungen sind das nicht. Jeder Besucher einer wissenschaftlichen Podiumsdiskussion oder ähnlichen Runden des freien Meinungsaustausches werden dir das bestätigen können. 

Damit du mir aber nicht vorwirfst, die Menschen, die diese Klauseln festgelegt haben, könnten Unrecht haben, liefere ich dir ein Beispiel: 

Es geht darum, ob Ausländern dumm sind. 
Jemand bringt als Argument vor, "Alle Ausländer, die ich kennen gelernt habe, waren dumm. Folglich sind alle Ausländern dumm." 

Ich denke du siehst selbst wozu es führt, wenn man persönliche Erfahrungen als Belege wertet. Nämlich dazu, dass jeder der Diskussionsteilnehmer seine Meinung mit seinen subjektiven Erfahrungen untermauern zu sucht. Wenn du also deine Meinung als Wahrheit verkaufen willst, reicht es nicht die paar Online-Spiele, die du gespielt hast, also repräsentativ darzustellen, denn das sind sie sicherlich nicht, eine Statistik oder ähnliches wäre da besser geeignet ...



rimbala schrieb:


> ... und nimm doch mal wieder deinen kopf aus dem gesäß bereich von blizzard man sieht schon deine ohren nicht mehr.



Und jetzt zu dem oben schon angesprochenen ... Warum wusste ich nur, dass es nicht lange dauern würde bis mich hier jemand flamen würde. Dazu ein gerade zu "philosophische" Zitat eines meiner Lieblingsposter des offiziellen Forums Ursari: _Wer deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen kann, nicht deiner Meinung ist oder dein Verhalten kritisiert muss ein Troll und/oder Flamer sein. Es gibt keine andere Erklärung._



rimbala schrieb:


> erstaunlich das es noch dämlicher geht



Warum ist das denn "dämlich"? Solange du weiter spielst und brav den monatlichen Betrag an Blizzard zahlst , gibt es auf Seiten Blizzard keinen Grund dich "glücklicher" zu machen. Warum auch?  



rimbala schrieb:


> versuche ich ja -  doch darf ich meinem ärger wohl noch zwischen drin mal luft lassen



Verbieten kann ich es dir nicht, aber Besserung bescheren wird es dir auch nicht ...


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2008)

Also *Incontemtio*... ich hab da mal ne Frage...

*Was ist DEINE DASEINSBERECHTIGUNG in diesem Thread??*

Ich habs mal überflogen und nirgendwo hilfreiche Posts von dir gefunden. Eigentlich nur das ständige:

Setzt euch in die Ecke und wartet bis jemand vorbei kommt und sich darum kümmert!

Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag!

*Stell dich vor Arbeitsamt und predige den Arbeitssuchenden sie sollen nach Hause gehen! Früher oder später wird ihnen der Staat schon helfen!!*

oder spamm doch einfach "Wayne", da würdest du dir wenigestens die unnütz vergeudete Zeit einsparen....

Alternativ etwas das weiterhilft so wie Kujon... 

Meditier mal drüber!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balaclava (19. Mai 2008)

EIN KABEL! ES WIRD ERSETZT! DIE BLAUEN ENGEL HABEN ES GESCHAFFT! 

.... hier der vermeintliche Heilsbringerbluepost. der ja an und für sich jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas mit Sturmangriff zu tun hat. 

Dann wäre hier allerdings noch dieser Post im "offiziellen" Beschwerdethread. Das Kabel des Todes wird also ausgetauscht. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. Mai 2008)

JuwelKonsortium schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community,
> 
> 
> Daher sammeln wir in unserem Realmforum Ideen wie man Blizzard begreifen lassen kann, dass das so nicht mehr geht!!!
> ...


beitrag gelöscht
was stand denn drin?


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also *Incontemtio*... ich hab da mal ne Frage...



Ich bin gespannt ... 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Was ist DEINE DASEINSBERECHTIGUNG in diesem Thread??*



Den Spaß den ich habe mit "euch" solche Diskussionen zu führen. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich habs mal überflogen und nirgendwo hilfreiche Posts von dir gefunden. Eigentlich nur das ständige:
> 
> Setzt euch in die Ecke und wartet bis jemand vorbei kommt und sich darum kümmert!



Wenn du der Meinung bist es hätte einen Sinn Blizzard zu flamen oder irgendwelche Aktionen wie "Wir schicken alle gleichzeitig ein Ticket ab" etc. zu starten, dann erkläre mir inwiefern das helfen kann. Worum es mir geht habe ich oben schon genauer dargelegt, dort einfach nachzulesen dürfte nicht zuviel verlangt sein ... 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag!
> 
> *Stell dich vor Arbeitsamt und predige den Arbeitssuchenden sie sollen nach Hause gehen! Früher oder später wird ihnen der Staat schon helfen!!*



Das ist ein schwachsinniges Beispiel. Als Arbeitsloser kann man etwas dafür tun einen neuen Job zu bekommen, die Spieler des betroffenen Realmpools nicht. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> oder spamm doch einfach "Wayne", da würdest du dir wenigestens die unnütz vergeudete Zeit einsparen....



Spaß haben ist "unnütz vergeudete Zeit"? 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Alternativ etwas das weiterhilft so wie Kujon...



Damit kann ich (leider) nicht dienen. Aber selbst wenn ich es könnte, würde ich es zurückhalten; Unwissende sind so unterhaltsam ... 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Meditier mal drüber!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu fehlt mir schlichtweg die Zeit ...


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio kannst du mal in einem ganzen Satz oder in einem Text schreiben. Dir immer solche zusammenhänge Texte herauszueditieren und dazu deinen Kommentar bringt nicht viel auf so einer Duskussionsplatform...


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Incontemtio kannst du mal in einem ganzen Satz oder in einem Text schreiben. Dir immer solche zusammenhänge Texte herauszueditieren und dazu deinen Kommentar bringt nicht viel auf so einer Duskussionsplatform...



Ich schreibe keine ganzen Sätze? Das wäre mir neu. Außerdem hätte ich gern näher dargelegt warum mein Zitat-"Antwort"-Stil auf einer Diskussionsplattform wie dieser "nicht viel bringt". Ich sehe nämlich hauptsächlich Vorteile in dieser Art des Postingsverfassen. Unter anderem den, dass der/die Leser wissen welche Meiner Aussagen sich auf welche Sinneinheit meines Diskussionspartner bezieht.

Wenn du aber einfach grundlos eine tiefe Abneigung gegen derartig verfasste Posts empfindest, dann kann ich dir nur den Rat geben dir das Lesen einfach zu sparen ...


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2008)

Der Klügere gibt nach... Kein Wunder,
dass die Dummheit regiert!


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der Klügere gibt nach... Kein Wunder,
> dass die Dummheit regiert!



Super. Das beste Beispiel für ein Totschlagargument. Da bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig als die rhetorischen Fertigkeiten des Users Soramac zu würdigen ...


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (19. Mai 2008)

Kauft Euch einfach einen anständigen PC und schon sind die Probleme weg!

Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Lags.

Wer natürlich an der Hardware spart, braucht sich über Ärger nicht zu wundern.

Schöne Grüße vom Server Nera'thor und der Highend-gilde EXTASE


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Kauft Euch einfach einen anständigen PC und schon sind die Probleme weg!
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Lags.
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit dem Computer zu tun, sondern mit Blizzard. Denn die sind die Kunden und haben Probleme mit T-Online, dass der Realmpool ''Sturmangriff'' und Arena Tournament Server für T-Online Spieler so beschissen läuft.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (19. Mai 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem Computer zu tun, sondern mit Blizzard. Denn die sind die Kunden und haben Probleme mit T-Online, dass der Realmpool ''Sturmangriff'' und Arena Tournament Server für T-Online Spieler so beschissen läuft.



Das ist - gelinde gesagt - Quatsch!

Ich habe auch T-Online und alles läuft reibungslos. 

Warum schieben die Leute (insbesondere in diesem Forum) die Schuld immer auf andere?

Leg' Dir einen ordentlichen PC zu, der nicht von 100 Hintergrundprogrammen ausgebremst wird und installier' nur die Addons, die Du wirklich brauchst - und schon gehen alle Hordler schnellstmöglich über die Wupper, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## Rinkon (19. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Kauft Euch einfach einen anständigen PC und schon sind die Probleme weg!
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Lags.
> 
> ...



Nur blöd,dass es nicht am PC liegen kann und richtig peinlich,dass es keine High-End Gilde Extase auf Nera'thor gibt (laut Arsenal).


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Das ist - gelinde gesagt - Quatsch!
> 
> Ich habe auch T-Online und alles läuft reibungslos.
> 
> ...



Sehr seltsam, das Blizzard schon dazu gesagt hat, das es an T-Online liegt. Und kannst du mir mal bitte deinen Anschluss sagen und auf welchem Server du spielst.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (19. Mai 2008)

Rinkon schrieb:


> Nur blöd,dass es nicht am PC liegen kann und richtig peinlich,dass es keine High-End Gilde Extase auf Nera'thor gibt (laut Arsenal).



Noch blöder und noch peinlicher, dass manche anscheinend nicht mal lesen bzw. recherchieren können und dies auch noch groß kundtun...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Noch blöder und noch peinlicher, dass manche anscheinend nicht mal lesen bzw. recherchieren können und dies auch noch groß kundtun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal unabhängig davon, dass die User hier sich auch in der Gilde <Gummibärtchenträger> befinden könnten, hat es absolut *nichts* mit dem Thema zu tun. Bitte, haltet euch an den eigentlichen Belang des Threads.


----------



## Rinkon (19. Mai 2008)

Im Arsenal ist diese Gilde jedenfalls nicht vorhanden.


Am PC liegt es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wie soll der Prozessor die Internet-Leitung beeinflussen? 
Es wundert mich nicht,dass du keine Lags hast,wo du doch auf einem anderen Realmpool spielst...


----------



## Bergo (19. Mai 2008)

na toll da versucht man in den anderen foren bei wow die aufmerksamkeit auf das problem zu erregen schon wird man gebannt.... kann jetzt nicht mehr aus forum zugreifen. weis einer was ich da machen kann oder an wen ich mich wenden kann.

also ich nenn sowas leute die auf sachen hinweisen die blizzschiss unangenehm sind zum schweigen bringen.... ist ja wie zu adolfs zeiten...


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Kauft Euch einfach einen anständigen PC und schon sind die Probleme weg!
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Lags.
> 
> Wer natürlich an der Hardware spart, braucht sich über Ärger nicht zu wundern.


das ist totaler blödsinn, und dein post danach auch
es liegt NICHT am pc
wenn es auf dem realmpool ununterbrochen lagt
aber auf anderen nicht, und man dort keinerlei probleme hat
dann kann es schlichtweg NICHT am pc liegen
wenn man etwas logisch denken kann, kommt man auch von selbst drauf

wenn ich diesen schwachsinn immer höre..


----------



## Sobe1 (19. Mai 2008)

mal diese sachen beiseite: hat wer nun ausser mir noch unter windows Xp professional diese regestry geändert?  also wie gesagt, seit montag morgen super pings. und davor mit der änderung wieder spielbar und keinen einzigen disc gehabt, was sonst locker die stunde 1 mal war.

bin bei lycos, was aber jetzt verkauft wurde an freenet (son käse), ergo laufe ich wieder über telekom backbone. und sobald ich nen anderen realm, der nicth in sturmangriff ist, wähle war der ping wieder unter 50ms. also an der hardware und inet liegts defintiv nicht, egal welche schlaumeier da jetzt sowas meint...

wer weis was die schon wegen dem kabel gemacht haben, auf jeden fall scheints besser zu sein...  naja


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. Mai 2008)

ich nicht, da ich nen super ping habe
nur, wie gesagt, trotzdem lags, standbilder, etc

und das kabel war sicher nicht der grund
das wird ja nicht seit monaten kaputt gewesen sein


----------



## Draguswarlock (19. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Das ist - gelinde gesagt - Quatsch!
> 
> Ich habe auch T-Online und alles läuft reibungslos.
> 
> ...



Hm ohne Posen zu wollen!?

Maschiene von PC für 4k€ und ne 10Mbit Standleitung!
Was willst du hier wem weis machen?
Da du auch nix Konstruktives zu dem Thema bringst erspar uns deine seelichen Ergüsse.
Auch wenn alles sonst wegen Blizz rumjammern aber was auf dem betroffenen Realmpool abläuft ist abartig.
Da werden Treaths im offiziellen Forum kommentarlos geschlossen und die Themenersteller Temporär gebannt. 

Und da fragen leute wie DU warum wir uns aufregen? Auch wenns lustig aussieht aber es ist nicht schön wenn der mob auf dich zukommt aber er schon längst tot ist um im endeffekt zurückzulaufen und tot umzufallen.

Meine Gilde Raidet imo nicht mehr weil selbst Farmbosse zum Glücksspiel werden.


PS: Rechtschreibung um diese Uhrzeit bitte nimmer beachten

mfg


----------



## TvP1981 (19. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Kauft Euch einfach einen anständigen PC und schon sind die Probleme weg!
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Lags.
> 
> ...


weißt du auch wovon du redest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (19. Mai 2008)

Juhu Blizz arbeitet am Problem. Sagt die Loginseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (19. Mai 2008)

spiele auf ysera da läuft alles prima


----------



## balaclava (20. Mai 2008)

Noch einmal kurz zusammengefasst. Im Realmpool Sturmangriff befinden sich folgende Server:

Nethersturm
Die Aldor
Das Konsortium
Festung der Stürme
Shattrath
Echsenkessel
Blutkessel

Jeder, der nicht auf einem dieser Server spielt, braucht gar nicht mit irgendwelchen Argumenten à la "schlechte Hardware" oder "schlechtes Internet" aufkreuzen, die dann in einem

"ich hab den mega PC, über Standleitung, keine Lags. *Ich spiele auf [Realm XY, der sich nicht im Realmpool Sturmangriff befindet]*. Selber schuld."

gipfeln.

Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur die Spieler, die Kunden der dt. Telekom oder einem ihrer Reseller (1&1, Freenet z sind, unter den Latenzproblemen leiden.
Das heißt, es gibt auch Spieler im Realmpool Sturmangriff, die diese Probleme nicht haben. Allerdings wird jeder von denen, sofern er/sie nicht die ganze Zeit alleine in Azshara herumsteht, schonmal mit einem Spieler zusammengespielt haben, der von den Problemen betroffen ist.

Deshalb werden momentan Raids abgebrochen/gestoppt, Spieler und ganze Gilden verlassen den eh schon kleinen Realmpool.

Da es bis jetzt noch keine Erfolge von der Kabelreparaturfront zu vermelden gibt, wird unser Kampf wohl erstmal weitergehen. Und eine Szeneseite hat sich der Sache auch schon angenommen, die Resonanz ist auf jeden Fall in großem Maße vorhanden. Wäre toll, wenn buffed.de da früher oder später mitziehen würde, falls sich die Lage weiterhin nicht entspannen sollte.


----------



## Johnash (20. Mai 2008)

Sieht ja so aus, als ob die Privatserver Blizzard in absehbarer Zeit überhohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mein, klar oft genug gibts das auf Pservern, aber dann gibts auch die Tage ohne Crash Lag und Verzögerung, wo sogar ich mit lahmem PC (P3 900Mhz) auf 70ms komme... mal schaun, wann die ersten Pserver die 6 Tage online ohne wartungsarbeiten knacken, sind bisher bei 28h bei 400 Leuten maximal ohne den geringsten Lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(von anderen Vorzügen die PServer eh haben mal abzusehen...^^)


----------



## tantjes (20. Mai 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> so, hier ist die anleitung - hat beim kumpel bestens funktioniert, kann aber schlecht helfen, da ich selber nur der such-bimbo war ;-)




@kujon, hab ich schon alles vor 4 wochen probiert, auch die paketgrösse variabel eingestellt, einzig schneller browsen ist das endergebnis, aber trotzdem danke für deinen tip ^^

auch heute keine änderung an dem mißstand, und ich bezweifle, daß eine kurzfristige lösung absehbar ist, blizzard muß auf dieses lvl3-dingsdas druck ausüben, reichlich beweise durch unsereins haben sie ja nun, sollte jetzt auch langsam möglich sein, notfalls lvl3-dingsdas den vertrag zu kündigen, aber viell. ist auch das der grund, warum sich das so endlos hinzieht? weil es eben nicht wegen all diesen klauseln so einfach vonstatten geht? oder sie hoffen noch immer auf eine techn. hilfe(oder wunder)? wer weiß, und wenn, kann man ja nur hoffen, daß sie daraus lernen und zukünftig flexibler reagieren, nat. wenn sie auch gewillt sind, da zu reagieren ^^


----------



## Enslin (20. Mai 2008)

Liebe Buffed Community, liebes Buffed.de Team,

heute hat wowszene.de sich des Problems der Latenz und Disconnect Probleme angenommen. Zumindest ist unser anliegen auf der ersten Seite groß zu sehen. Ich finde es persönlich sehr Schade das weder buffed.de oder seine Community dem Realmpool Sturmangriff, auch nur ein wenig Unterstüzung gewähren wollte. Vielleicht hättet ihr nichts geändert und vielleicht hätte es keinen Unterschied gemacht. Aber es ist traurig das unser Anliegen hier in "flames" Beleidigungen und Ingnoranz untergegangen ist. Den wenigen die sich Verständnissvoll zeigten sei an dieser Stelle gedankt.

Ich frage mich aus welchem Grund dieses Problem das wir (der Realmpool Sturmangriff) ignoriert und Missachtet werden. Auch und gerade von der Buffed-Redaktion. Ist es nicht die Berichterstattung von der Community die Ihr euch im "Community-Wach" auf die Fahne schreibt. Sind denn 20 Threads mit über 100 Beiträgen im Blizz Technik Forum, nicht genug Community?

Ich möchte niemandem etwas unterstellen und tue dies nun trotzdem. Viele denken das buffed.de sich nicht traut die Stimme gegen Blizzard zu erheben, aus Angst Privilegien wie Alpha und Betakeys für WotLK zu verlieren. Ich weiss das dies eine harte Anschuldigung ist. Aber. Prove us wrong.


Warum bringt eine Seite wie wowszene.de das Problem auf der Titelseite in den News? Warum kümmert sich buffed.de nicht um Probleme in der Wow Community. Wo bleibt da der Redaktionelle Anspruch, wo der Journalistische?



@buffed Community. Liebe User, ich weiss das ihr diesen Thread lieber früher als später schliessen wollt. Aber nehmt uns nicht die chance auf die Missstände auf dem Realmpool Sturmangriff hinzuweisen. Was bringt denn ein Forum wenn nicht über aktuelle und dringende Probleme diskutiert werden kann, ohne sich dabei gegenseitig zu Beleidigen.


Die neuste Entwicklung, ist die Aussage von Blizzard, dass es einen Kabelbruch gäbe. Vielleicht finden sie das Problem ja in den nächsten Tagen. Wir, vom RP Sturmangriff, wären sicherlich überglücklich. Aber was ist wenn nicht? An wen sollen wir uns denn wenden?

Liebes Buffed.de team, liebe Community gebt uns nicht auf und flamed uns nicht zu. Denn dieses Problem könnte irgendwann uns alle betreffen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Ensiln (Das Konsortium)


----------



## DalaiLamer (20. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte niemandem etwas unterstellen und tue dies nun trotzdem

hm k ...


ich möchte nciht antworten, tu es aber trotzdem ...

Das Problem ist uns bekannt wir werden uns darum kümmern...
(ging doch so oder?)


----------



## Sharymir (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Was sollen sie "den Usern" denn sagen? "Wir arbeiten an dem Problem wissen aber nicht wie lange wir noch brauchen"? Ich denke es ist klar, dass Blizzard-Mitarbeiter daran arbeiten, nur gibt es keine Info, die dir irgendwie helfen könnte ...
> Was sollen denn irgendwelche Computer-Spiele-Zeitschriften machen? Bei Blizzard nachfragen was los ist? Dann sind wir wieder bei dem oben Geschriebenen.
> Spiel doch mal irgendein anderes MMORPG. Da gibt es keine Ingame-GMs, keine "kurzen" Ticketwartezeiten,   wenn der Account gehackt wurde sagen viele andere Hersteller einfach "Selbst Schuld!" (womit sie auch nicht ganz unrecht haben ...).
> Grußlos I.




Blizzard äussert sich gar nicht dazu!Ignoriert das Problem und übersieht ALLE Anfragen und Threads dazu!Das nennst du richtig???Die haben eine Erklärungspflicht dem Kunden gegenüber!Schon allein deshalb weil die Probleme seit Monate bestehen und ständig schlimmer werden.Geld für bessere oder mehr Server ist nicht vorhanden.Aber von den vorhandenen,schon überlasteten Resourcen noch abzweigen für die neue Geldquelle namens "Kostenpflichtige Arenaserverabzocke"...das ist drinn wie?

Wenn Buffed etc darüber berichtet anstatt nur über die Superlativen die Blizz aufstellt entsteht auch sowas wie "Druck" das etwas geschiet!

Und das mit den Ingame GM's ist ein glatte Lüge!!!

Ultima Online und auch SWG haben BEIDE INgame GM's die man ebenfalls per Ticket erreicht!Lange lange schon bevor es WoW gab.

Wenn du also keine Ahnung hast oder bewusst lügst weil du möglicherweise auch ein Fanboy von der Firma bist,waer es doch besser und auch fairer du würdest dich dazu nicht äussern bevor das hier in Tatsachen verdrehen,kurz Lügen,ausartet!


Ich auf jedenfall hab Verständniss das Technik rumspinnt und nicht immer alles glatt läuft....aber bei Blizzard ist genau das DAUERzustand und absolut normal....und das geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## theduke666 (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Damit kann ich (leider) nicht dienen. Aber selbst wenn ich es könnte, würde ich es zurückhalten; Unwissende sind so unterhaltsam ...


Top!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (20. Mai 2008)

Die lags/dcs sind meistens provider bedingt! Da kann blizz nix für! Wohne hier in Italien und alles klappt wunderbar! Klar irgendwie mal nen dc hab ich au! Aber konstant hohe latenzen und dcs hab ich nie! Da solltest mal bei deinem Provider Fragen ob die Zz iwo Wartungsarbeiten an den leitungen machen und deswegen deine Bandbreite sinkt!

War bei mir auch mal so!


----------



## theduke666 (20. Mai 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Die lags/dcs sind meistens provider bedingt....


Und von Vorne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Musel (20. Mai 2008)

Johnash schrieb:


> Sieht ja so aus, als ob die Privatserver Blizzard in absehbarer Zeit überhohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich solche hoch Quallifizierten Antworten Lese, weis ich warum die meisten nur am rum Weinern sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seit wann hat die CPU oder sonstige Technische sachen was mit dem Ping zutun?

*Wenn ihr euch auch nur mal 2 Stunden weiter bilden würdet anstadt mimimi Threads auf zu machen würden sich soclhe Lagg Threads von selber erledigen, denn wüsstet ihr wie so was passieren kann. Und auch P-Server warum sie besser laufen, klar wenn da nur ein Zentel an Playern drauf ist wie auf einem richtigen Server.*

Also vor Inbetriebname der weiner Schreibgriffel erstmal lernen was Server und Netzwerl ist.

Vote 4 Close


----------



## Anderoth (20. Mai 2008)

Enslin schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed Community, liebes Buffed.de Team,
> 
> heute hat wowszene.de sich des Problems der Latenz und Disconnect Probleme angenommen. Zumindest ist unser anliegen auf der ersten Seite groß zu sehen. Ich finde es persönlich sehr Schade das weder buffed.de oder seine Community dem Realmpool Sturmangriff, auch nur ein wenig Unterstüzung gewähren wollte. Vielleicht hättet ihr nichts geändert und vielleicht hätte es keinen Unterschied gemacht. Aber es ist traurig das unser Anliegen hier in "flames" Beleidigungen und Ingnoranz untergegangen ist. Den wenigen die sich Verständnissvoll zeigten sei an dieser Stelle gedankt.
> 
> ...



Nicht alle sind Flamer muss ich zur Verteidigung der com sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann aber ansonsten nur zu stimmen.
Buffed sollte von seiner Arschkriecherpostion, sorry aber anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken, ablassen und sich wirklich wie eine Communityseite verhalten und nicht wie eine "Blizzard ist unser Gott"-Seite.

Auf die Frage warum WoWszene darüber berichtet und nicht buffed gibts eine ganz einfache antwort:
WoW-Szene ist zwar eine Communityseite aber sie ist nicht offiziell von BLizzard anerkannt da sie mit Privatserverbetreibern im Rahmen von Allimania-Dreharbeiten zusammen arbeiten und als FInanzierung für Goldverkäufer Werbung machen. Aber dieser "illegale" Teil ist sehr gering. Der Rest beschäftigt sich mit offiziellem WoW.
Da sie nicht als offizielle Communityseite anerkannt sind, kriegen sie auch keine Betakeys und andere Geschenke von Blizzard. Seitdem Blizzard WoW-Szene.de aus der Liste der offiziellen Communityseiten rausgestrichen haben, haben die anderen Seiten eine schon genannte "Blizzard ist unser Gott"-Verhaltensweise angenommen, damit sie nicht solche Privilegien verlieren.

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: WoW-Szene macht des, weil sie nix zu verlieren haben buffed hat aber was zu verlieren und deswegen ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass buffed jemals negativ über Blizzard berichten wird, seien es diese Lagprobleme oder andere.


----------



## Maradil (20. Mai 2008)

is heut wieder *mimimi* Tag ? Lags gibts überall mal, und bei WoW isses noch zu verkraften. Ich spiel auf Perenolde und hab, wenn überhaupt, mal Lags auf den BGs, aber in letzter Zeit auch seltener.

@Enslin : das klingt bei dir so als würdest du dafür glatt auf die Strasse gehen demonstrieren O_o manche Leute könnens echt übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (20. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> is heut wieder *mimimi* Tag ?


Der thread ist von gestern...


----------



## Maradil (20. Mai 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Der thread ist von gestern...




öhm...mimimi ?

XD


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> is heut wieder *mimimi* Tag ? Lags gibts überall mal, und bei WoW isses noch zu verkraften. Ich spiel auf Perenolde und hab, wenn überhaupt, mal Lags auf den BGs, aber in letzter Zeit auch seltener.
> 
> @Enslin : das klingt bei dir so als würdest du dafür glatt auf die Strasse gehen demonstrieren O_o manche Leute könnens echt übertreiben
> 
> ...



Pass auf du Troll, ich spiel nun schon seit Release und kann Lags bei WoW Beurteilen.
Das um was es hier geht sind nicht die üblichen "Lags gibts überall" Probleme.
Auf dem genannten RP kann man, wenn man zu einem der Telekom/Reseller Beziehern gehört, gar nicht mehr spielen. DICH möchte ich sehen wenn du inner Innie (oder BG/Arena) ständig 10 -20 sek Standbilder bzw. Discos hast und dich so von Gruppe zu Gruppe wipest. Und das nun schon seit Wochen.

Und das das kein Mimimi Thread ist kannst du erkennen, wenn du dir heute beim einloggen den Infotext von Blizz anguckst.
Bevor du dich hier im Thread also noch mehr zum Affen machst, geh lieber auf deinem Lag-freien Server (der übrigens NICHT zu dem betroffenen Realmpool gehört) zocken und freu dich drüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (20. Mai 2008)

Im gegensatz zu buffed.de bringt wowszene schon in den news etwas darüber 

http://www.wowszene.de/news.php

Schade nur, dass wowszene im Gegensatz zu Buffed nicht zu den Fanboy Seiten gehört, und somit nicht von Blizzard irgendwie registriert wird. Aber immerhin ein Anfang ist gemacht, dass auch die Presse reagiert. Bei Buffed können wir da sicher noch lang warten, bevor die was negatives über Bigblue schreiben, regnets in Österreich wenn in China ein rostiges Radl umfällt. Aber was solls. Die Community hier is sowieso unter aller sau.

Btw, es ist schon wieder eine Gilde auf dem Konsortium von Auflösungserscheinungen betroffen. Boa..


----------



## tantjes (20. Mai 2008)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: WoW-Szene macht des, weil sie nix zu verlieren haben buffed hat aber was zu verlieren und deswegen ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass buffed jemals negativ über Blizzard berichten wird, seien es diese Lagprobleme oder andere.




hab ich auch schon überlegt(diese abhängigkeitsschiene), halte es aber eher für unwahrscheinlich, mittlerweil bringt buffed seit glaub september letzten jahres alle 2 monate ein magazin raus, wo man nach meiner meinung schon in der lage sein kann, auch kritik an solche riesen wie blizzard auszuüben, denn buffed befaßt sich spez. mit online-spielen, und solche freizeitalternativen gehören immer mehr zum alltag und entsprechend werden sich auch irgendwann die letzten vorurteile verflüchtigen ^^

jetzt mal eine momentaufnahme:

blizzard bringt ein neues addon raus, *Wrath of the Lich King*, und da steckt ganz klar sehr viel arbeit drinnen, parallel dazu erscheinen bis zum jahresende sehr gute wow-alternativen, finanziert von genauso fähigen publishern, wo auch sehr viel kapital dahinter steht, jetzt gesellt sich zum bevorstehenden addon-verkaufsstart das ärgerniss mit mittlerweil sehr vielen unzufriedenen kunden wegen laggs und hohen latenzen auf wow-servern, ein reibungsloses spielen muß aber blizzard ermöglichen, ansonsten können sie sich auch ihr neues addon sparen, ausser es steht explizit _für alle ersichtlich_ ein hinweis auf der verkaufspackung, daß ein laggfreies spielen nicht garantiert werden kann, was aber, wie wir alle wissen, nicht der fall ist und sein wird ^^

was ich jetzt auch damit sagen will ist, daß auch ein publisher wie blizzard genauso von einem _noch_ kleinem fach-magazin wie buffed(ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß die akt. auflage ist) in gewisser weise abhängig ist, und warum, ist ja wohl nun klar, und in meinen augen wahrte buffed bisher bei ihren recherchen und folgender berichterstattung inkl. vorstellung neuer produkte und deren bewertungen eine neutrale haltung, und wenn ich das richtig las, ist ja buffed nicht alleine ^^

und noch was...

wow ist ein klasse spiel was noch seines gleichen sucht, selbst die grafik ist top und stellt eine sehr gute lösung zw. guter darstellung und dem anspruch an gängige pc-hardware, es gibt soviel in wow, wo ich noch immer manchma staunend da stehe und mich freue, z.B. die animationen dieser ganzen kleinen krabbeltierchen wie dem feuerkäfer in Sengende Schlucht oder der kleine scorpion in Tanaris, ist euch sdchonma aufgefallen, daß sogar diese kleinen tierchen schnell das weite suchen, wenn sie in die nähe eines fights kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann die soundeffekte, die umgebungsgeräusche, und die musik, die lichteffekte und architektur, all das schafft eine eigene athmosphäre für jede zone inkl. all ihrer npc's und mobs, und es harmoniert, ist fast perfekt ausbalanciert und es kommt immer mehr dazu, eine welt, die es immer zu entdecken gilt und wo ich gerne nur so da stehend verweil und mir alles neugierig angugge, allein diese detailverliebtheit all dieser künstler machen wow einmalig und deswegen zugegebenermaßen würde es mir auch sehr schwer fallen, wow so einfach in die tonne zu kloppen, aber bevor ich mich endlos weiter ärgere werde ich das wohl oder übel über lang vergessen müssen ^^


----------



## Fiddi (20. Mai 2008)

Sowas wollt ihr bestimmt nicht hören aber es ist vieleicht ja auch informativ.

Spiele auf dem Realm Gul´dan und nutze Internet/Telefon über Kabel (Fernseh-Kabel)

Hatte gestern keine Lags/Discos wder in den BG´s noch in irgentwelchen raids innis. Auch die letzten Wochen nicht. Immer 20-50 Latenz.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Kujon (20. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> öhm...mimimi ?
> 
> XD



kleiner tip, muss jetzt zwar etwas vom thema abschweifen, aber muss es jetzt mal loswerden: passt auf mit diesem "mimimi", "wayne", "lol" zeugs - ihr werdet das nie mehr los! ist ja jetzt schon erschreckend, dass ich leuten auf der strasse begegne, die jeden satz mit einem "lol" unterstreichen und ihr glaubt es nicht, sogar das "mimimi" und das "rofl" habe ich schon auf der strasse gehört!

finde das sehr bedenklich, ähnelt für mich einem teletubbie-verein - muss doch möglich sein, normal miteinander zu reden, oder? wie gesagt: ihr werdet das nie mehr los! klar, ihr müsst wissen, wie ihr mit euren mitmenschen und kindern redet, aber es geht doch auch mit niveau, oder irre ich mich? habe mir gottseidank noch keins dieser komischen unwörter angewohnt, werds mit sicherheit auch nie tun. will mich auch nie so sprechen hören, bin ja kein kleines kind mehr.

zum topic: finde es ziemlich arm, dass es user gibt, die dieses problem NICHT haben und noch die frechheit besitzen, witze oder dumme sprüche darüber zu machen - gar nichts sagen/schreiben würde hier mehr helfen. die user mit den lags haben sonst schon einen dicken hals, warum also müsst ihr da noch nachtreten?

ich wünsche mir eine welt, wo man wieder sachlich miteinander diskutieren kann - eine welt, wo man sich gegenseitig hilft und ernst nimmt...eine welt, wo mit normalen wörtern miteinander kommuniziert wird und nicht bei jedem zweiten satz ausfallend werden muss...das wär mein wunsch.

hier noch ein pic, passt zum ersten teil meines posts, finde ich!
klick


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> öhm...mimimi ?
> 
> XD



Früher war das mal ein Ausdruck von: "Das interessiert doch kein Mensch!!!"

Heute wird das eher als "HA! HA! Ihr seid alle doof und habt Probleme und ich nicht ich lach über euch!!!"
verwendet!

Das ist arm! BuffedCOMMUNITY! Gemeinschaft? *umschau* Wo? Ach, gehört INCONTEMTIO auch zu dieser Gemeinschaft? Dieser Typ der sich ständig in Selbstgefälligkeit suhlt und vergisst das zur wahren Größe auch ein Charakter gehört und nicht nur ein Hauch von Intelligenz? Naja...

Ein ganzer Realmpool hatte ein Problem, aber anscheinend stimmt es doch das sich die Community hier langsam wandelt.... traurig aber wahr. 

Irgendwann wird niemand mehr da sein den ihr böswillig ärgern könnt, dann habt ihr es geschafft seid endlich unter euch und könnt euch gegenseitig auf die Nerven gehen!

MfG

Scratcher


----------



## Anderoth (20. Mai 2008)

tantjes schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon überlegt(diese abhängigkeitsschiene), halte es aber eher für unwahrscheinlich, mittlerweil bringt buffed seit glaub september letzten jahres alle 2 monate ein magazin raus, wo man nach meiner meinung schon in der lage sein kann, auch kritik an solche riesen wie blizzard auszuüben, denn buffed befaßt sich spez. mit online-spielen, und solche freizeitalternativen gehören immer mehr zum alltag und entsprechend werden sich auch irgendwann die letzten vorurteile verflüchtigen ^^



Ich denke aber das dies wahrscheinlicher wäre.
Viel weniger Leute würden buffed besuchen wenn sie diese Privilegien verlieren würden und buffed könnte keine Reportagen über ein kommendes Addon machen, weil sie keine Betakeys hätten und somit nix vom neuen kommenden Addon wüssten und es würde keine Besuche bei Blizzard geben und und und

Für buffed hängt da sehr viel dran an diesen Privilegien deswegen sind sie abhängig von Blizz in meinen Augen.

Hast du schon einmal irgendwas negatives über Blizz bei den News auf der Hauptseite gesehen?
Nein? Das habe ich mir gedacht denn ich auch nicht.
Das ist in meinen Augen nur ein weiterer Beweis für die Abhängigkeit von Blizz.


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (20. Mai 2008)

und trotzdem clicken wir immer hier drauf. wir regen uns zwar auf, dass es nicht sein kann, dass buffed nichts macht, und dass sie abhängig sind, aber dagegen machen tun wir nichts. genauso wie bei blizzard und wow. wir regen uns auf, dass das nicht sein kann, aber was ist, jeder murkst irgendwie weiter :/


----------



## Lillyan (20. Mai 2008)

Versucht halt mit denen was zu veranstallten die etwas dagegen machen wollen. Zur Pressefreiheit gehört eben auch über Dinge nicht zu berichten, ihr könnt sie nicht dazu zwingen egal wie viel Terz ihr macht. Sie geben euch hier die Möglichkeit die Öffentlichkeit darauf aufmerksam zu machen... damit müßt ihr euch wohl zufrieden geben.


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (20. Mai 2008)

So, weils mir zu Bunt wird:

Ein Aufruf an alle Betroffenen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...037&sid=3#0


----------



## Lorhinger (20. Mai 2008)

@ incontinentio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kriegst du eigentlich geld von blizzard oder level3, daß du hier in verteidigungshaltung schreibst und geistig mittlerweile vollkommen crit-immun bist??

schaut fast danach aus - welchen wert hast du in der wertung? 493 oder mehr? scheint sich auch genau auf die höhe deines verständnisfaktors abzubilden - ein mage möge dir mal einen intelligenzbuff geben, damit du dich in deinen ganzen postings zu dem thema nicht anfängst zu widersprechen.

ach ja - du kannst jetzt wieder anfangen, kopien meiner zitate in deinen zitaten in den zitaten anderer zu zitieren, außer langen beitragsblöcken erreichst du damit aber eigentlich nichts :-PP


----------



## mercurius235 (20. Mai 2008)

Enslin schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed Community, liebes Buffed.de Team,
> 
> heute hat wowszene.de sich des Problems der Latenz und Disconnect Probleme angenommen. Zumindest ist unser anliegen auf der ersten Seite groß zu sehen. Ich finde es persönlich sehr Schade das weder buffed.de oder seine Community dem Realmpool Sturmangriff, auch nur ein wenig Unterstüzung gewähren wollte. Vielleicht hättet ihr nichts geändert und vielleicht hätte es keinen Unterschied gemacht. Aber es ist traurig das unser Anliegen hier in "flames" Beleidigungen und Ingnoranz untergegangen ist. Den wenigen die sich Verständnissvoll zeigten sei an dieser Stelle gedankt.
> 
> ...




Als TE stimme ich Dir zu, genau das war mein Anliegen, auch und gerade hier in der Community die Aufmerksamkeit auf das Problem zu lenken. Community ist nach m.E. auch ein guter Begriff, denn unter Gemeinschaft verstehe ich das, was von vielen Schreibern hier auch konstruktiv betrieben wurde. Die üblichen Forentrolle, Aufmerksamkeitshäscher etc. überlese ich dabei gerne, mit solchen Leuten muss man sich auch im RL ständig rumplagen, ist halt leider so...

Danke nochmal an der Stelle, anscheinend gab es gestern eine technische Maßnahme seitens des Serverbetreibers. Also hat alles seinen Sinn gehabt. Auch dieser Mosaikstein.

Grüße,


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Blizzard äussert sich gar nicht dazu!Ignoriert das Problem und übersieht ALLE Anfragen und Threads dazu!Das nennst du richtig?? Die haben eine Erklärungspflicht dem Kunden gegenüber!Schon allein deshalb weil die Probleme seit Monate bestehen und ständig schlimmer werden.Geld für bessere oder mehr Server ist nicht vorhanden.



Jetzt zum hundertsten Mal. Was soll Blizzard über die CMs den Spielern mitteilen? "Wir kennen das Problem, arbeiten daran, wissen aber nicht wann alles wieder problemlos laufen wird"? Würde dich diese Antwort glücklich machen? 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Aber von den vorhandenen,schon überlasteten Resourcen noch abzweigen für die neue Geldquelle namens "Kostenpflichtige Arenaserverabzocke"...das ist drinn wie?



Dass die Kapazitäten, die für die Arenaserver benötigt wurden, von "normalen" Servern abgezweigt wurden, kannst du doch sicherlich belegen. Immerhin posaunst du es hier so frei als Tatsache in den Raum. 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Wenn Buffed etc darüber berichtet anstatt nur über die Superlativen die Blizz aufstellt entsteht auch sowas wie "Druck" das etwas geschiet!



Was schert es Blizzard, wenn buffed.de auf ihnen herumhackt? Außerdem scheint es mir so als ob die Redakteure eine andere Meinung haben als du ... 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Und das mit den Ingame GM's ist ein glatte Lüge!!!
> 
> Ultima Online und auch SWG haben BEIDE INgame GM's die man ebenfalls per Ticket erreicht!Lange lange schon bevor es WoW gab.



Und Ultima Online und SWG sind die einzigen MMORPGs vor WoW? Ich sagte nur, dass es MMOs gibt, die ohne ingame-GMS auskamen/auskommen und dort beschweren sich weniger Leute über den Service. 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Wenn du also keine Ahnung hast oder bewusst lügst weil du möglicherweise auch ein Fanboy von der Firma bist,waer es doch besser und auch fairer du würdest dich dazu nicht äussern bevor das hier in Tatsachen verdrehen,kurz Lügen,ausartet!



Ich bin sicherlich kein Fanboy Blizzards sonst würde ich wohl noch WoW spielen, was ich aber nicht tue. Ich versuche nur im Gegensatz zu dir sachlich zu bleiben. 



Sharymir schrieb:


> Ich auf jedenfall hab Verständniss das Technik rumspinnt und nicht immer alles glatt läuft....aber bei Blizzard ist genau das DAUERzustand und absolut normal....und das geht gar nicht!!!



Den Zustand auf einem kleinen Realmpool als Normalzustand zu bezeichnen, das würde ich als Tatsachenverdrehung bezeichnen ...



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist arm! BuffedCOMMUNITY! Gemeinschaft? *umschau* Wo? Ach, gehört INCONTEMTIO auch zu dieser Gemeinschaft? Dieser Typ der sich ständig in Selbstgefälligkeit suhlt und vergisst das zur wahren Größe auch ein Charakter gehört und nicht nur ein Hauch von Intelligenz? Naja...



Charakter haben also nur Leute, die die gleiche Meinung haben wie du. 

Ein schöner Aphorismus dazu: _Wir mögen Menschen, die freiheraus sagen was sie meinen; vorausgesetzt sie denken das selbe wie mir. _



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ein ganzer Realmpool hatte ein Problem, aber anscheinend stimmt es doch das sich die Community hier langsam wandelt.... traurig aber wahr.



Ich kann verstehen, dass es die Betroffenen ärgert. 
Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich Besserung wünscht. 

Ich kann aber nicht verstehen, wie man immer wieder eine Stellungsnahme Blizzards fordert man mir aber nicht ein Beispiel dafür liefern kann wie diese ungefähr auszusehen haben soll. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> MfG
> Scratcher


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ein ganzer Realmpool *hatte* ein Problem, aber anscheinend stimmt es doch das sich die Community hier langsam wandelt.... traurig aber wahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tschuldigung, *hat*



Enslin schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed Community, liebes Buffed.de Team,
> 
> 
> Die neuste Entwicklung, ist die Aussage von Blizzard, dass es einen Kabelbruch gäbe. Vielleicht finden sie das Problem ja in den nächsten Tagen. Wir, vom RP Sturmangriff, wären sicherlich überglücklich. Aber was ist wenn nicht? An wen sollen wir uns denn wenden?
> ...


glaubst du das wirklich?
mir kann keiner erzählen das ein kabel über ein halbes jahr defekt war, und es niemand bemerkte
sicher, einige von euch werden wieder gut spielen können
aber der großteil der leute wird weiterhin die gleichen probleme haben


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> @ incontinentio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Copy und Paste können sehr hilfreich sein. Oder war das wieder ein kleines Wortspiel, dass mich beleidigen soll indem es mir eine Krankheit attestiert? Man sollte sich vielleicht informieren was Comtemptio heißt. Als kleine Hilfestellung; das ist Latein. 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> kriegst du eigentlich geld von blizzard oder level3, daß du hier in verteidigungshaltung schreibst und geistig mittlerweile vollkommen crit-immun bist??



Wie ich schon sagte spiele ich kein WoW mehr. Mein Account wird ab Freitag bei Ebay zu finden sein. Ein Fanboy bin ich also nicht. Das man denkt ich würde Geld von Blizzard oder level3 bekommen finde ich äußerst belustigend, wie den ganzen Thread ... 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> schaut fast danach aus - welchen wert hast du in der wertung? 493 oder mehr?



Welche Wertung? 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> scheint sich auch genau auf die höhe deines verständnisfaktors abzubilden - ein mage möge dir mal einen intelligenzbuff geben, damit du dich in deinen ganzen postings zu dem thema nicht anfängst zu widersprechen.



Ich versuche nur zu verstehen was für ein Statement man von Blizzard lesen möchte. Bisher konnte mir niemand diese Frage beantworten. 



Lorhinger schrieb:


> ach ja - du kannst jetzt wieder anfangen, kopien meiner zitate in deinen zitaten in den zitaten anderer zu zitieren, außer langen beitragsblöcken erreichst du damit aber eigentlich nichts :-PP



Ich zitiere, weil ich es für die beste Möglichkeit erachte in einem Forum wie diesem hier meine Meinung kund zu tun. Der/Die Leser können sofort sehen welche meiner Aussagen sich auf welche der meines Gegenübers beziehen. Auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht erreichen kann, dass ihr meine Meinung annehmt (was nicht heißt, dass ich meine nicht begründet hätte ...) habe ich zumindest viel Spaß dabei ...


----------



## Fiddi (20. Mai 2008)

Wist ihr was ich komisch finde. Das viele Lags haben auf den unterschiedlichsten Realm´s und auch verschiedenen Realm-Pools. Aber halt nicht Alle was doch eigentlich mehr darauf schließen läst das das Problem nicht unbedingt Blizzards alleiniges Problem ist sondern auch von, ich sagmal, Fremd Firmen/Einzelpersonen. Oder Übersehe ich da was.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2008)

Glaube die Meldung mit dem Kabel hat nichts mit den Laggs des Realmpools Sturmangriff zutun. Das ist ein anderes Thema... kann mich aber auch irren.

Ich habe den Registry Trick auch probiert. Es hat sich gebessert, sogar merklich, allerdings sind die Standbilder nicht ganz verschwunden. Wie übliche laggt es auf den BGs, und in Instanzen zur Prime Time. Ist Standard geworden...


----------



## Enslin (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also manche sind noch guter Hoffnung und wir werden heute abend in MH sehen ob es besser geworden ist. Bei den meisten wird es dann wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass sie sich einen Server mieten und darüber ins Spiel gehen. 

Ansonsten wollte ich noch einmal meine Entäuschung über buffed.de und auch Blizzard kundtun. 

Blizzard zuerst
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...41120&sid=3

Ein User wurde von Blizz des Forums verwiesen weil er Threads zum Thema "Latenz auf Sturmangriff" erstellt hat. Entschuldigt die Wortwahl, aber das ist armselig.

buffed.de, weil es ihnen anscheinend keine Newsmeldung wert ist, dass ein ganzer Realmpool kopfsteht. Ich frag mich was noch so alles in der World of Warcraft passiert von dem nie einer was erfährt. Und lobt die buffed.de Redaktion Blizzard in Ihren Beiträgen vielleicht nur um nicht in Ungnade zu fallen? Vielleicht sollte man die Newsmeldungen auf dieser Seite etwas differenzierter betrachten als zuvor. Wer weiss denn noch, wer hier von wem abhängig ist.

Und bitte hört auf einzelne Worte und Sätze zu zitieren und zu kommentiern. Das war doch in der Schule schon mist.


MfG Enslin


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Enslin schrieb:


> Ein User wurde von Blizz des Forums verwiesen weil er Threads zum Thema "Latenz auf Sturmangriff" erstellt hat. Entschuldigt die Wortwahl, aber das ist armselig.



Es nach den Forumregeln im offiziellen Forum nun mal nicht erlaubt, in mehreren Foren immer wieder einen Thread mit identischen Inhalt zu posten. Ich kann dort nichts armseliges erkennen. 



Enslin schrieb:


> Und bitte hört auf einzelne Worte und Sätze zu zitieren und zu kommentiern. Das war doch in der Schule schon mist.



Warum Zitate im Allgemeinen "Mist" sind kannst du sicherlich näher erläutern, oder? 



Enslin schrieb:


> MfG Enslin



Grußlos I.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Damit kann ich (leider) nicht dienen. Aber selbst wenn ich es könnte, würde ich es zurückhalten; Unwissende sind






Incontemtio schrieb:


> Charakter haben also nur Leute, die die gleiche Meinung haben wie du.



Nochmal gaaanz laaangsam damit du es mit deinem überragenden IQ auch begreifst! 

Zu dir: 
Oben hab ich zitiert das es dir nicht nur völlig egal ist das wir ein Problem haben (was ja eigentlich der Sinn des Threads ist), sondern das du uns nicht mal helfen würdest wenn du könntest! Weil wir Unwissende sind! Und jetzt? Bist du doch auch! Nur das du uns zeigst, das dein Sozialverhalten gegen null tendiert! Es ist nicht eine Andere Meinung die mich aus der Fassung bringt, ich betrachte andere Meinungen, korrigiere meine wenn nötig oder vergesse sie einfach. Aber du hast in dem Sinn keine Meinung! Du machst den Anschein, du brauchst Aufmerksamkeit und dir geht es nur gut wenn du andere schlecht machen kannst, anderen auf die Nerven gehen kannst.... eventuell ein RL-Versager? Wer weiß wer weiß...... im übrigen hab ich keine Lust mehr deine selbstgefälligen, langweiligen und Inhaltslosen Beiträge zu lesen also wunder dich nicht wenn ich dich schlicht ab jetzt ignoriere.

Zu Buffed:
Es ist ABSOLUT FAKT, wenn jemand negativ über ein Spiel berichtet ist er der Letzte der infomiert wird! Vielleicht nicht offiziell aber unter der Hand schon! Und wer glaubt das es nicht so ist glaubt auch noch an den Storch! Allerdings wäre z.B. ein "Realmpool Sturmangriff leidet unter Verbindungsstörungen".... nach Rückfrage bei Blizzard wird es gerade untersucht....
hätte es schon wunder bewirkt wenn mal eine Community einfach dort anruft anstatt 100 von Usern die sowieso in der Hotline abgewürgt wurden.... Kein Konzern will schlechte Presse!

Zu Blizzard:
Sie sind riesig bei ihnen geht alles halt etwas länger, gut ist dass sie es jetzt ENDLICH bemerkt haben. Allerdings ist es erst vorbei wenn das Problem behoben oder ich auf nen anderen Server bzw. doch zu Warhammer gewechselt habe.


----------



## Lorhinger (20. Mai 2008)

@ Incontemtio

Shit, da habe ich mich trotz großem Latinum bei Deinem Namen doch glatt verschrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da mir Deine selbsgerechte, besserwissende, Kritik nicht ertragende Art aber sowas auf den Allerwertesten geht, werde ich mir den Thread hier nicht länger ansehen.

Der Geist kapituliert vor der Masse - so long

* Wer copy&paste beherrscht, ist noch lange kein Meister des Wortes  - Du bist mein Beispiel dafür


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nochmal gaaanz laaangsam damit du es mit deinem überragenden IQ auch begreifst!



Jetzt flamen wir schon, interessant, dass gerade die Leute, die mir einen niedrigen IQ attestieren, sich immer wieder auf ein solchen Niveau begeben ... 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oben hab ich zitiert das es dir nicht nur völlig egal ist das wir ein Problem haben (was ja eigentlich der Sinn des Threads ist), sondern das du uns nicht mal helfen würdest wenn du könntest! Weil wir Unwissende sind!



Ich würde euch nicht helfen, weil ich dann nicht mehr "so schön" mit "euch" diskutieren könnte. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Bist du doch auch! Nur das du uns zeigst, das dein Sozialverhalten gegen null tendiert! Es ist nicht eine Andere Meinung die mich aus der Fassung bringt, ich betrachte andere Meinungen, korrigiere meine wenn nötig oder vergesse sie einfach. Aber du hast in dem Sinn keine Meinung!



Meine Meinung habe ich schon des öfteren hier dargelegt: 

Ich kann verstehen, dass ihr euch ärgert.
Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man von Blizzard ein Statement fordert, da mir niemand erklären konnte wie "euch" das helfen können. 

Schön wäre auch, wenn einmal jemand darauf eingehen könnte was ich als mögliche Antworten Blizzards mir überlegt habe, anstatt absurde Theorien über meine Gründe, warum ich hier poste, aufzustellen. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du machst den Anschein, du brauchst Aufmerksamkeit und dir geht es nur gut wenn du andere schlecht machen kannst, anderen auf die Nerven gehen kannst.... eventuell ein RL-Versager? Wer weiß wer weiß...... im übrigen hab ich keine Lust mehr deine selbstgefälligen, langweiligen und Inhaltslosen Beiträge zu lesen also wunder dich nicht wenn ich dich schlicht ab jetzt ignoriere.



Schlüsse von Dingen, die jemand hier schreibt, auf das Verhalten im sogenannten RL sind immer abenteuerlich. 



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sie sind riesig bei ihnen geht alles halt etwas länger, gut ist dass sie es jetzt ENDLICH bemerkt haben. Allerdings ist es erst vorbei wenn das Problem behoben oder ich auf nen anderen Server bzw. doch zu Warhammer gewechselt habe.



Gedulde dich oder wechsele mehr bleibt dir nicht übrig ...


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Da mir Deine selbsgerechte, besserwissende, Kritik nicht ertragende Art aber sowas auf den Allerwertesten geht, werde ich mir den Thread hier nicht länger ansehen.
> 
> Der Geist kapituliert vor der Masse - so long



Da zitiere ich mich einfach selbst: 

_Super. Das beste Beispiel für ein Totschlagargument. Da bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig als die rhetorischen Fertigkeiten des Users _Lorhinger_ zu würdigen ..._


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass ihr euch ärgert.
> Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man von Blizzard ein Statement fordert, da mir niemand erklären konnte wie "euch" das helfen können.



nene
du bist an einem Punkt angekommen, wo du es nicht mehr verstehen WILLST!!
Wenn ich mal ein Unternehmen aufmache, möchte ich nur Kunden wie dich haben, bitte. Alles hinnehmen unendlich geduldig, perfekt!!

Was möchte man von Blizz hören.
- Zum einen, dass sie das Problem zur Kenntnis genommen haben
- Zum zweiten was der Grund ist. So gibt es Tonnen von Gerüchten. Die Telekom, ein Kabel, die User selber, oder der Bibabutzemann .... nervtötend sowas.
- Ob sie was machen können und ob sie einen Zeitraum einschätzen können oder ob eine Zeitangabe nicht möglich ist.

Das würde ich gerne wissen.

Ob du das nun verstehen kannst oder nicht, ist mir so komplett gleichgültig, dass es kaum mit Worten zu beschreiben ist.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Zum einen, dass sie das Problem zur Kenntnis genommen haben



Das sah ich als selbstverständlich an. Ich denke niemand würde etwas anderes denken. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Zum zweiten was der Grund ist. So gibt es Tonnen von Gerüchten. Die Telekom, ein Kabel, die User selber, oder der Bibabutzemann .... nervtötend sowas.



Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard den Grund kennt. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Ob sie was machen können und ob sie einen Zeitraum einschätzen können oder ob eine Zeitangabe nicht möglich ist.



Bei derartigen Fehlersuchen kann man nie abschätzen wie lange man dafür benötigen wird; jeder der schon mal in der Programmierung oder ähnlichem gearbeitet hat kann dir das bestätigen.


----------



## Brisk7373 (20. Mai 2008)

am schlimmsten is shatt , da lag alles bei mir =/


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Verfasst doch einfach selbst hier auf buffed.de bei den User News einen Beitrag, wenn schon nicht anderweitig etwas erwähnt wird. Oder hat das schon jemand versucht?

Ich kann verstehen das sich hier viele aufregen und ich kann verstehen das es für viele sehr ärgerlich ist. Aber meint ihr Blizzard wird sowas einfach zugeben das sie momentan keine Lösung finden? Die haben auch noch viele andere Server in anderen Ländern am Laufen die auch ihre Probleme haben. Da müssen halt Prioritäten gesetzt werden, wie gemein das auch klingt. Spanien und Frankreich haben soweit ich weiß sehr wenige Server und wenn da mal einer ausfällt ist der garantiert für Blizzard viel wichtiger als ein deutscher Server. Warum? Weil wir in Deutschland die möglichkeit haben auf einem anderen Server zu wechseln und dort solange weiterzuspielen. Das haben die anderen Länder meist nicht.

Es zwingt euch generell keiner dazu auf diesem Server weiterzuspielen bzw in diesem Realmpool zu bleiben. Ihr könnt jederzeit den Server wechseln oder gleich aufhören bzw. Acc einzufrieren um nach der Behebung des Problems weiterspielen zu können.

Aber trotzdem wünsche ich euch alles gute und hoffe das euer Server/Realmpool bald wieder funktionieren wird.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich *denke *nicht, dass Blizzard den Grund kennt.




Siehst du wohl, da sind wir beim Kern der Sache!!!
Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, was ist mir wohl lieber?
Eine klare Aussage von Blizzard, selbst wenn sie lautet: "Leute sorry wir haben kein Plan", oder das was du denkst, vermutest oder glaubst???


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Es zwingt euch generell keiner dazu auf diesem Server weiterzuspielen bzw in diesem Realmpool zu bleiben. Ihr könnt jederzeit den Server wechseln oder gleich aufhören bzw. Acc einzufrieren um nach der Behebung des Problems weiterspielen zu können.



Genau ich nehme meine 5 Chars zahle, mal eben 100 Glocken an Blizz (meine Portokasse ist eh grade wieder am überlaufen) überrede den Rest der Gilde, sowie die netten Spieler aus meiner Friendlist mitzukommen und wir siedeln einfach alle um.
Warum bin ich Depp da nicht selber drauf gekommen. Brilliante Idee!!
Oder ich höre auf! Eigentlich würde ich gerne weiterspielen weil mir das Spiel Spaß macht, aber es zwingt mich ja keiner, da kann ich ja auch aufhören.

Ich könnte natürlich auch von er Betreiberfirma eine Lösung des Problems erwarten, aber nein, was Rede ich...abwegige Idee...wer kommt schon auf sowas.....


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine klare Aussage von Blizzard, selbst wenn sie lautet: "Leute sorry wir haben kein Plan", oder das was du denkst, vermutest oder glaubst???



Wie soll es dir denn helfen, wenn man dir sagt "Wir wissen nicht wo das Problem liegt, aber wir arbeiten daran." , du weißt nicht mehr als vorher. Das Blizzard das Problem kennt ist selbstverständlich, d.h. sie müssen es nicht nochmal bestätigen. Das sie daran arbeiten auch. 

Ob sie wissen wo der Fehler genau zu finden ist wissen sie nicht, denn ansonsten würden sie es schnell behoben haben. Den die Fehlersuche dauert im Allgemeinen viel längern als die Behebung des Selben.


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau ich nehme meine 5 Chars zahle, mal eben 100 Glocken an Blizz (meine Portokasse ist eh grade wieder am überlaufen) überrede den Rest der Gilde, sowie die netten Spieler aus meiner Friendlist mitzukommen und wir siedeln einfach alle um.
> Warum bin ich Depp da nicht selber drauf gekommen. Brilliante Idee!!
> Oder ich höre auf! Eigentlich würde ich gerne weiterspielen weil mir das Spiel Spaß macht, aber es zwingt mich ja keiner, da kann ich ja auch aufhören.
> 
> Ich könnte natürlich auch von er Betreiberfirma eine Lösung des Problems erwarten, aber nein, was Rede ich...abwegige Idee...wer kommt schon auf sowas.....



Da will man mal helfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufjedenfall bringt es nichts sich da groß zu ärgern. Blizzard ist eine große Firma die viel international macht. Da müssen die halt Prioritäten setzen z.B. einem großen US Server helfen oder am Addon arbeiten etc. pp. usw. und sofort!


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wie soll es dir denn helfen, wenn man dir sagt "Wir wissen nicht wo das Problem liegt, aber wir arbeiten daran." , du weißt nicht mehr als vorher.



Lass das doch einfach meine Sorge sein, was es mir hilft, ja.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Da will man mal helfen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Gedanke ehrt dich ja, aber der Hiweis  das man ja den Server wechseln kann ist nicht wirklich hilfreich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Möglichkeit werden sich die meisten schon überlegt haben. Aber wie bereits erwähnt...es ist halt teuer, und man hat ja auch so seine Connections auf nem Server. Da ist der Serverwechsel wirklich nur die allerletzte Notlösung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lass das doch einfach meine Sorge sein, was es mir hilft, ja.



Du musst das aus Blizzard Sicht sehen, vielleicht denkt jemand es würde ihm helfen, wenn Blizzard mal für drei Tage ihr Forum dicht macht. Sinnvoll ist es trotzdem nicht die Foren für drei Tage zu schließen.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Mai 2008)

Hm, es wäre nett, wenn einige Leute die hier posten mal kurz eine kalte Dusche nehmen. Ich kann ja verstehen, daß einen das Thema aufregt, aber es bringt ncihts sich hier Gegenseitig zu flamen. Wenn ihr eine vernünftige Protestaktion ins Leben ruft würden hier sicherlich auch leute von anderen Servern/Realmpools mithelfen, aber im moment kommt alles nur total agressiv und fordernt rüber alla "Jetzt macht mal was, die Community ist auch zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen"... ganz zu schweigen von anderen persönlicheren Flames. Also... wie man in den Wald hinein ruft und so... fangt das ganze einmal etwas ruhiger an, dann wird man auch ruhiger auf euch reagieren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du musst das aus Blizzard Sicht sehen, vielleicht denkt jemand es würde ihm helfen, wenn Blizzard mal für drei Tage ihr Forum dicht macht. Sinnvoll ist es trotzdem nicht die Foren für drei Tage zu schließen.




mhmh muss ich nicht!!!Ich muss das aus *meiner* Sicht sehen. Es reicht schon von Blizzard es aus Blizzards Sicht sieht, finde ich.
Und für *mich* gilt weiterhin, auch eine negative Info ist besser als keine Info
(Den Rest von deinem Post hab ich nicht verstanden, sorry.)


Edit: Aber Sanlara hat recht, Privatdiskussion hier ist dumm, ich stell das Gespräch mit dir daher ein. Sorry


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wie soll es dir denn helfen, wenn man dir sagt "Wir wissen nicht wo das Problem liegt, aber wir arbeiten daran." , du weißt nicht mehr als vorher. Das Blizzard das Problem kennt ist selbstverständlich, d.h. sie müssen es nicht nochmal bestätigen. Das sie daran arbeiten auch.


wie ohrensammler schon sagte, ein schlechte nachricht ist besser als gar keine
wenn sie sagen würden, das sie nicht wissen wo das problem liegt, könnte man zb in ruhe seinen account einfrieren, ohne zu hoffen das es in den nächsten wochen besser wird.
in einiger zeit kann man ja wieder reinschauen und evtl den account wieder aktivieren
der user weiß endlich woran er ist, und das ist der hauptgrund
diese ewigen rätseleien zermürben und verderben den spielspaß, naja gut, der ist ohnehin kaum noch vorhanden
ich denke nicht das es zuviel verlangt ist, ein statement von blizzard zu dem, inzwischen sehr großen problem, zu erwarten
sei es ein "wir wissen es nicht", "es ist uns egal", wir haben das problem gefunden und bearbeiten es" oder was auch immer
es ist mir egal, was sie sagen. ich will nur ein ehrliches statement von ihnen, um zu wissen wodran ich bin


----------



## tantjes (20. Mai 2008)

na was mich nun immer mehr wundert ist, daß blizzard offensichtlich nicht in der lage ist, da schnellstmöglichst alternativen zu schaffen oder zeitweilig bis das problem gelöst ist auf andere server auszuweichen/umzuleiten, zeit genug hatten sie ja nun und bei der größe und dem budget, über welches sie verfügen, sollten in den diversen foren es erst gar nicht zu solchen diskussionen aufkommen, ich vermute nun langsam, da läuft aktuell auch intern was ganz gewaltig schief und es würde mich noch nicht einmal wundern, wenn die leitung über diesen ganzen schlamassel bis jetzt noch keine kenntnis hat ^^

und wenn man das alles ma ganz nüchtern betrachtet, ist das was blizzard aktuell mit sturmwind abliefert, mehr als nur peinlich, ich will dann nicht nachtragend sein, in der hoffnung, daß sie zukünftig auch solche pannen mit einplanen und entsprechend vorbereitet sind...

übrigens, auf shattrath ist die momentane situation aus den letzten tagen unverändert, d.h., ich habe noch immer eine hohe latenz und entsprechend einbrechende fps, nur in nagrand scheint man noch vernünftig questen zu können, warum, kann ich mir nat. nicht erklären, aber viell. weil da auch zu den hochfrequentierten stoßzeiten die wenigsten spieler verweilen? ^^

das kaputte kabel hatte defakto wie schon von vielen befürchtet nix mit unserem realmpool zu tun, hoffen wir, daß blizzard's techniker noch weiter suchen und auch fündig werden


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (20. Mai 2008)

Heute wieder Raidabruch wegen Disconnects. Die Situation ist untragbar. 

An denjenigen der oben schrieb, Protestaktion und Wald hin ein und hinaus, demjenigen sei gesagt, dass wir durchaus diesen Ton nicht zu Anfang hatten. Dieser Ton wird aber nach Monaten des vergeblichen hoffens, flehens und drauf aufmerksam machens immer härter.

Die Lösung für die zornbringer Gilde:

Wir werden sehen, dass wir alle unsere Spieler, die solche Probleme haben über einen Proxy laufen lassen, den wir installieren werden. Die Proxys werden wahrscheinlich auf mehrere Spieler aufgeteilt. Dadurch sollte es möglich sein, dass die vom Lag betroffenen Spieler über andere Routen zu Level3 kommen und vielleicht keine Lags haben. Wenn dem so ist, werden wir euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Aja, inzwischen 12 Seiten und noch immer keine Reaktion von buffed. oh warum wundert mich das nicht :/ Buffed=Bigblue   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fen


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2008)

@Incontemtio

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schon ein klitzekleines bißchen anmaßend, mit welcher Leichtigkeit du die Problematik herunterredest, als könne/wolle/oder gar müsse Blizzard nicht mal einen Finger rühren.

Denn wenn du deine eigenen Postings nochmal lesen würdest, mit dem Versuch, dich in einen der betroffenen Spieler hineinzuversetzen, dann würdest du verstehen, wie deine Beiträge wirken. 

Jeder der nicht Betroffenen posaunt herum, dass man von Blizzard ja nichts erwarten könne, da sie ja angeblich noch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt seien, wichtigere Dinge zutun hätten oder gar überhaupt nicht verantwortlich seien für die gesamte Misere.
In meinen Augen ist das hier eine ganz peinliche Vorstellung von diesen Leuten. 

Obwohl hier alle Betroffenen im Prinzip nur ein Minimum an Service erwarten, nämlich die Gewährleistung von Spielbarkeit auf einem vernünftigen und dem Monatspreis angemessenem Niveau, werden die Betroffenen hingestellt, als würden sie Unmögliches verlangen. Dem ist definitiv nicht so. *Blizzard hält aufgrund der vorherrschenden Situation schlicht und ergreifend den Kunden zum Narren - in diesem Zusammenhang können wir durchaus von nicht erbrachten Leistungen reden.*

*Es ist absoluter Nonsens*, sich hier als nicht Betroffener dahingehend zu äußern, dass die Forderungen und Wünsche anderer Mitspieler teils ungerechtfertigt oder gar unberechtigt wären, unter der Prämisse dass sie sich selbst gar nicht in der Situation befinden und somit unmöglich wissen können, *welche Auswirkungen* die Laggs und Disconnects in der Summe für die Spielbarkeit von WoW haben.

Um es kurz auszudrücken:

Ist schon ein arg *antisoziales *Verhalten, was hier von einigen Usern an den Tag gelegt wird.

_PS: unabhängig davon, ob Blizzard die Möglichkeiten hat, oder nicht, ist es zweifellos ihre eigene Aufgabe, sich dem Problem anzunehmen, es von jemand anderem lösen zu lassen oder anderweitig die erforderlichen leistungen für den Kunden zu bringen, der tagtäglich sein Geld einzahlt._


----------



## Draguswarlock (20. Mai 2008)

evtl sollte sich mal die gesammte betroffene Spielerschaft zusammentun und WoW mal nen Tag boykottieren. 

Wenn soetwas genügend Leute mitmachen würden könnte das blizz evtl mal wach rütteln und aus ihrer ansicht rausholen ala 

*"Die Deppen zahlen schon ihr Geld die paar lags bringen keinen um"*

sicherlich kommt als nächstes der kommentar "interessiert die doch auch nicht". 
Wenn ihr die Idee weiter spinnt und aus nem Serverstreik nen Realmstreik macht, und wenns auch nur für 2 stunden ist, so wird das blizz bestimmt nicht kalt lassen.


----------



## Crazywigga (20. Mai 2008)

ich hab meinen acc gekündigt und ihnen auch gesagt, warum =)


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2008)

Ich kann bei allem was Incontemtio hier geschrieben hat bisher nur mit Ja und Amen nickend zustimmen.


1. Natürlich ist es für die Spieler im besagten Realm-Pool belastend aber:
1.1 Ein Statement seitens Blizzard würde nur wie folgt lauten "Wir arbeiten daran." + Wo das Problem liegt. Das würde aber wieder einigen nicht reichen, sie stempeln es dann als flaue Informationspolitik ab und Flamen fröhlich, auf ihre Rechte als Kunde plädierend, weiter.

2. Nimmt sich die Presse oder Fanseiten dem Problem an, also berichtet darüber in welcher Form auch immer, werden Fehler dadurch vom zuständigen technischen Bereich auch nicht wir durch Zauberhand schneller behoben. Es würde genau so lang dauern wie bisher.

3. Ich kann mir vorstellen das es zu den Latenz-Problemen und Verbindungsausfällen bereits durch Blueposter Statements gab, die wie in Punkt 1.1 Beschrieben aber gewürdigt oder vollständig ignoriert wurden, bzw. in einer Flood an Beiträgen zum immer gleichen Thema bereits untergegangen sind. Siehe dazu Punkt 4.

4. Beiträge im WoW-Forum wurden garantiert nicht gesperrt um den Kunden/Usern eins reinzuwürgen, sondern weil sie gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen des Forums verstießen bzw. es für den Support nicht vorteilhaft ist, wenn es mehrere Threads zum immer gleichen Thema, sondern einen Thread mit gesammelten Problembeschreibungen und Informationen gibt. Aber aus sicht des Users ist das natürlich Schikane durch den Anbieter.


Habt einfach geduld - solche technischen Probleme, grad in Verbindung mit Aussenstellen, bei denen Blizzard selbst nichts tun kann, außer mit ihnen zusammenzuarbeiten und auf resultate zu warten, kann es nunmal etwas dauern. Es gibt derweil noch andere Spiele oder lustiges Twinken, womit man sich beschäftigen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Noch etwas in eigener Sache: Auch wenn Ihr zum Teil wegen der Ausfälle gefrustet seid, bleibt bitte Sachlich beim Umgang miteinander. Ich möchte ungern diesen Thread wegen Flamerei schließen müssen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> ..
> 4.
> Habt einfach geduld - solche technischen Probleme, grad in Verbindung mit Aussenstellen, bei denen Blizzard selbst nichts tun kann, außer mit ihnen zusammenzuarbeiten und auf resultate zu warten, kann es nunmal etwas dauern. Es gibt derweil noch andere Spiele oder lustiges Twinken, womit man sich beschäftigen kann.
> 
> ...


zu dem davor sag ich mal besser nichts
aber glückwunsch zu dieser weisheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GEDULD?
wir haben seit 6! MONATEN GEDULD
das ist wohl mehr als genug!
und in diesen 6 monaten, kam nicht eine antwort von blizzard, zu dem problem!


----------



## Crazywigga (20. Mai 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> und in diesen 6 monaten, kam nicht eine antwort von blizzard, zu dem problem!


doch! es kam eine!
"Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, und wir arbeiten daran."

am lustigsten fand ich aber die verarsche mit dem kabel ~.~
hatte zwar nichts mit unserem realmpool zu tun, aber sie tuns trotzdem mal in den dritten thread reinposten, um uns zu betrösten. =)


----------



## Theroas (21. Mai 2008)

Ein Abend im buffed Forum hat heute mal wieder mehr Unterhaltungswert als ein Spielfilm auf Kabel 1:

Die mit "dem Problem" lassen ihren Frust raus, alle *nicht* geschädigten flamen dagegen,
Incontemtio zitiert wie üblich und macht *die Schweiz*, Mods und Admins wuseln drumherum
und am Ende gehen alle ins Bett.

Ich kann hier jeden gut verstehen, der sich über den mangelnden Einsatz UND über die miserable
Informationspolitik von Activision Blizzard aufregt: "Wir arbeiten dran." = "Leckt uns am ARS*H."

Andere, weitaus kleinere Entwickler kriegen das seit Jahren besser hin. Da bekommt man sogar in
3 von 4 Fällen gemeldet WARUM der Server nach der Wartungsarbeit etwas später hochfährt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



/spit


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Andere, weitaus kleinere Entwickler kriegen das seit Jahren besser hin.



Die haben auch "weniger" worum sie sich kümmern müssen.


----------



## Theroas (21. Mai 2008)

hey ZAM, das ist in meinen Augen aber kein Argument.
Wer mehr Kunden hat sollte auch auf mehr Kohle sitzen, die er dann in den Service stecken kann.
Und selbst wenn es seine Zeit dauert bis das Problem eingegrenzt ist, würde die Community das leichter
hinnehmen wenn ein paar blaue ab und an kundtun WAS sie aktuell für die Lösung tun.
Zumindest hätte ich mich meiner Zeit dann etwas mehr als Kunde gefühlt und nicht als anonymer Nutzer
eines erfolgreichen MMORPGs.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann bei allem was Incontemtio hier geschrieben hat bisher nur mit Ja und Amen nickend zustimmen.
> 1. Natürlich ist es für die Spieler im besagten Realm-Pool belastend aber:
> 1.1 Ein Statement seitens Blizzard würde nur wie folgt lauten "Wir arbeiten daran." + Wo das Problem liegt. Das würde aber wieder einigen nicht reichen, sie stempeln es dann als flaue Informationspolitik ab und Flamen fröhlich, auf ihre Rechte als Kunde plädierend, weiter.
> 
> ...



Hmm, diese Einstellung finde ich über die Maßen unverständlich.

Zu Punkt 1)
Ich stelle mir Folgendes vor. Du wachst morgens auf und hast eine Ausschlag am ganzen Oberkörper. Nichts lebensbedrohliches aber es sieht nicht nett aus und juckt. 
Also gehst du zu einem Arzt. Der guckt sich dich an, murmelt etwas schreibt etwas auf und schickt dich dann nach Hause.
Dann verschwindet er wieder in seinem Arztzimmer.
Du fragst die Schwester, ob der Arzt dir nicht sagen könne, was du hast und wann es weggeht.
Und was bekommst du zur Antwort?
"Warum wollen sie das wissen? Wenn er ihnen nichts sagt wird er auch noch nicht genau rausgefunden haben. Vom Fragen geht es auch nicht weg!
Also gedulden sie sich und warten sie, bis er sie irgendwann anruft. Solgange gehen sie halt nicht ins Freibad und schlafen nicht mit ihrer Freundin. Gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen, die man machen kann.
Was nur immer dieser Fragerei soll."

Zu Punkt 2) ( Mein Lieblingspunkt)
Was sagst du da?? Warum soll Presse darüber berichten, davon gehts auch nicht schneller weg??
Ok das ist ein vergleichsweise unerhebliches und marginales Problem in unserer Welt, das ist klar!! Aber wenn das deine Einstellung zu Presse und Journalismus ist, dann ist das einer der wenigen Momente, an denen ich sprachlos bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar ich habe gern Geduld, wochenlang, monatelang, Twink ich halt solange oder farme oder genieße den Sonnenuntergang über Booty Bay, oder kratze meine Ausschlag. 
Spannend wäre mal zu testen, wielange Blizz wohl geduldig den Sonnenuntergang betrachtet, wenn meine 13 Rubel nicht pünktlich anrollen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (21. Mai 2008)

World of Warcraft ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu groß geworden.

Eine gute Nacht allen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zzzzz


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2008)

1. Zu Vergleichen sag ich nichts. *g* die hinken immer.
2. Bei Anspielungen aufs Geld denke ich immer darüber nach, wie wenig Verständnis eigentlich mitspielt, warum entwickler ein Spiel entwickeln UND was eigentlich bei so großen Projekten wie WoW an kosten steckt und das nicht alles Geld was eingespielt wird auch direkt nur für das Spiel auch wieder einfließt. Gibts keinen Wirtschaftsunterricht mehr an den Schulen?



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was sagst du da?? Warum soll Presse darüber berichten, davon gehts auch nicht schneller weg??
> Ok das ist ein vergleichsweise unerhebliches und marginales Problem in unserer Welt, das ist klar!! Aber wenn das deine Einstellung zu Presse und Journalismus ist, dann ist das einer der wenigen Momente, an denen ich sprachlos bin
> 
> 
> ...



Von einer Berichterstattung zu Verbindungsproblemen wachsen dem Technik-Team von Blizz und den Providern nunmal nicht mehr Arme.

Btw. ich habe bei diesem Beitrag darauf verzichtet die zu zitierenden und ignorierenden Stellen zu unterstreichen für weitere Frust-Beiträge zum Problem. Viel mehr als deutlich zu machen kann ich nicht tun und habe ich bereits, das es sehr engstirnig ist zu behaupten das nichts passiert, mir persönlich die Lage der Spieler durchaus bewusst ist aber im gleichen Maßen auch der Arbeitsaufwand dahinter und das es einfach Zeit braucht bis etwas behoben ist, wo das Problem nicht nur beim Anbieter des Spiels liegt. Ignorieren von den Zusammenhängen und weiteres Rumfrusten und mögliches Flamen ist also unangebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1. Zu Vergleichen sag ich nichts. *g* die hinken immer.
> 2. Bei Anspielungen aufs Geld denke ich immer darüber nach, wie wenig Verständnis eigentlich mitspielt, warum entwickler ein Spiel entwickeln UND was eigentlich bei so großen Projekten wie WoW an kosten steckt und das nicht alles Geld was eingespielt wird auch direkt nur für das Spiel auch wieder einfließt. Gibts keinen Wirtschaftsunterricht mehr an den Schulen?
> Von einer Berichterstattung zu Verbindungsproblemen wachsen dem Technik-Team von Blizz und den Providern nunmal nicht mehr Arme.
> 
> Btw. ich habe bei diesem Beitrag darauf verzichtet die zu zitierenden und ignorierenden Stellen zu unterstreichen für weitere Frust-Beiträge zum Problem.



Der Vergleich sollte auch nur deutlich machen, dass der Wunsch nach Information ein allzu menschlicher ist, der, sollte er ignoriert werden, zu allerlei Unmut führt!!!

Ganz ehrlich, wie ich schon bereits in einem frühren Post dargelegt habe, die Seite von Blizz interssiert mich nicht. Wer bin ich, dass ich mir deren Kopf mache?
Sie bieten ein Produkt für einen fixen Preis an. Ich kann erwarten, dafür das beworbene Produkt auch zu erhalten. So hab ich das in der Schule gelernt und so erlebe ich es nun auch in über 20 Berufsjahren. Diejenigen, die mich bezahlen erwarten auch von mir die Leistung, die sie bezahlt haben und das zu recht. Sowas nennt sich Kapitalismus. Hab ich in der Schule gelernt.
Klar kann es immer mal Probleme und Pannen geben. Ich für meine Fall informiere dann die Betroffenen. Sollten die Probleme über Gebühr lange anhalten gibts Stress mit dem Kunden. Kommt bestimmt auch im Wirtschaftsuntericht vor.

Und was die Berichterstattung angeht. Recht haste. Raus mit den Journalisten aus China. Von denen werden die Erdbebenopfer auch nicht satt. Entschuldige den überzogenen Vergleich aber seit wann ist die Presse denn dafür da eine Probleme zu lösen???? Sie soll drüber berichten .... und da wären wir wieder bei meinem ersten Satz.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und was die Berichterstattung angeht. Recht haste. Raus mit den Journalisten aus China. Von denen werden die Erdbebenopfer auch nicht satt. Entschuldige den überzogenen Vergleich aber seit wann ist die Presse denn dafür da eine Probleme zu lösen???? Sie soll drüber berichten .... und da wären wir wieder bei meinem ersten Satz.



Das beinhaltet (böses Wort) schon wieder einen Vergleich. *hink* 
So gesehen, was verlangt wird sind denunzierente Artikel, beine Berichte. Ein Bericht würde eine Recherche vorausetzen, jedoch wird der Hersteller wie bisher an Presse keine Informationen zur Infrastruktur herausgeben - was sein gutes Recht ist. Alles andere wäre Spekulation. Und wie geschrieben, Artikel zu Performance und Verbindungsproblemen führt nicht zur schnelleren Arbeit. Wir machen keine Artikel mit Wertung ohne exakte Hintergrundkenntnisse zur Arbeitsweise zum Problem auf der Webseite, was das genau das ist, was die Benutzer des besagten Realmpools aber erwarten. 

Wie du selbst geschrieben hast, interessiert dich die Sicht/Situation des Herstellers als Kunde nicht im Geringsten, also ist jegliche Unterstellung zur Arbeitsweise der technisch Zuständigen in diesem Fall eher keine faire und eine einseitige Sichtweise.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das beinhaltet (böses Wort) schon wieder einen Vergleich. *hink*
> So gesehen, was verlangt wird sind denunzierente Artikel, beine Berichte. Ein Bericht würde eine Recherche vorausetzen, jedoch wird der Hersteller wie bisher an Presse keine Informationen zur Infrastruktur herausgeben - was sein gutes Recht ist. Alles andere wäre Spekulation. Und wie geschrieben, Artikel zu Performance und Verbindungsproblemen führt nicht zur schnelleren Arbeit. Wir machen keine Artikel mit Wertung ohne exakte Hintergrundkenntnisse zur Arbeitsweise zum Problem auf der Webseite, was das genau das ist, was die Benutzer des besagten Realmpools aber erwarten.
> 
> Wie du selbst geschrieben hast, interessiert dich die Sicht/Situation des Herstellers als Kunde nicht im Geringsten, also ist jegliche Unterstellung zur Arbeitsweise der technisch Zuständigen in diesem Fall eher keine faire und eine einseitige Sichtweise.



Nun, wenn ihr über die Situation bei Blizz nichts recherchieren könnt, dann berichtet doch über die Situation bei den Spielern. Wäre doch auch für die schön zu wissen, dass Ihr Problem von einer so großen "offiziellen" Fan-Seite wie euch aufgegriffen wird. (Und ich rede nicht von einem "Blizz ist Mist Hetz Artikel".)
In meiner Naivität stelle ich mir vor, dass ein Artikel über das Problem von euch durchaus zu einem gewissen Druck bei Blizz führen könnte. Und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass soetwas die Priorität mit dem an einem Problem gearbeitet wird (jemand anderes bemerkte im Thread richtigerweise, dass die ja noch genug anderes zu tun haben) ein bisschen zu unseren Gunsten verschieben könnte.
Ich weiss noch, dass es vor BC mal ein vergleichbares Problem gab und die großen Spiele Print-Medien damals über die Zustände recht deutlich berichtet haben. Das Problem war dann relativ schnell behoben. Kann natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein.
Du sagst so schön, dass den Technikern nicht mehr Hände wachsen durch Berichterstattung, ich sage dass mehr Techniker mehr Hände haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

na kommt schon ihr 2 das hat doch eh keinen sinn darüber zu diskutieren blizz findet dadurch doch auch nicht schneller den fehler.

und hier streiten??? mal ehrlich wozu?

macht doch einfach nen twink auf nem anderen server und wartet bis das problem behoben ist.

ich weiß auch und ich kanns auch verstehen das ihr euch aufregt, das ist scheiße aber ändern lässt es sich nun mal nicht


----------



## Fiddi (21. Mai 2008)

Naja es gibt wahrscheinlich wie in einem anderen post schon gesagt mehr kleinere probs die aber nicht differenziert werden.

Alles zu sammen ergibt das Große Problem:

Erst mal währe da Blizz, Die vieleicht kleinere technische Probleme haben.
Zum einen sind da die Provider, die WoW nicht immer Optimal Hosten.
Zum anderen die User, die ihre inet verbindung nicht gut eingestellt haben.
Zum nächsten andere Technische Probleme, wo Überhaupt erstmal gesehen werden muss wer dafür zuständig ist und sich aber niemand zuständig fühlt. (als Beispiel: Eingebrochenes Erdkabel)


Denn wenn mann alle diese sachen auseinander rechnet wird mann merken das nicht Blizz alein die schuld trift und somit z.b, 1000 spieler lags haben sondern Blizz nur schuld für 250 Spieler hat und die restlichen auf die anderen punkte verteilt werden müssen.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Fangels (21. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun, wenn ihr über die Situation bei Blizz nichts recherchieren könnt, dann berichtet doch über die Situation bei den Spielern. Wäre doch auch für die schön zu wissen, dass Ihr Problem von einer so großen "offiziellen" Fan-Seite wie euch aufgegriffen wird. (Und ich rede nicht von einem "Blizz ist Mist Hetz Artikel".)
> In meiner Naivität stelle ich mir vor, dass ein Artikel über das Problem von euch durchaus zu einem gewissen Druck bei Blizz führen könnte. Und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass soetwas die Priorität mit dem an einem Problem gearbeitet wird (jemand anderes bemerkte im Thread richtigerweise, dass die ja noch genug anderes zu tun haben) ein bisschen zu unseren Gunsten verschieben könnte.
> Ich weiss noch, dass es vor BC mal ein vergleichbares Problem gab und die großen Spiele Print-Medien damals über die Zustände recht deutlich berichtet haben. Das Problem war dann relativ schnell behoben. Kann natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein.
> Du sagst so schön, dass den Technikern nicht mehr Hände wachsen durch Berichterstattung, ich sage dass mehr Techniker mehr Hände haben
> ...




WAs bleibt hier zu sagen hier wird man nicht den Ast ansägen auf dem man ist nix anderes ist der Haltung zu entnehmen! Ich finds nur intressant das das sogeanannte Portal für Spiele was angeblich für spieler gedacht ist ,sich so gewandelt hat und nun eher auf der Seite der Großen ist ! ^^ Aber naja wie schon oben geschrieben wieso sollte man eine Kuh schlachten die einen Milch gibt ^^


----------



## Delhoven (21. Mai 2008)

Jo @te, bei uns auf Glutsturm ist wohl aus die Latenz recht hoch. Ich selber merke des kaum, habe mit 16K 1un1 Leitung mit FP um die 60. mein Kollege spielt Rogue und hat knapp 150 und meint das dies gar nicht klargeht. Nur so als Info.


----------



## skunkie (21. Mai 2008)

> 1. Zu Vergleichen sag ich nichts. *g* die hinken immer.
> 2. Bei Anspielungen aufs Geld denke ich immer darüber nach, wie wenig Verständnis eigentlich mitspielt, warum entwickler ein Spiel entwickeln UND was eigentlich bei so großen Projekten wie WoW an kosten steckt und das nicht alles Geld was eingespielt wird auch direkt nur für das Spiel auch wieder einfließt. Gibts keinen Wirtschaftsunterricht mehr an den Schulen?


Schreibe dich nicht müde, die meisten sind eh egoistisch und verstehen von Technik und Wirtschaft nicht das Schwarze unter'm Fingernagel. Wenn man bedenkt, daß Millionen dieses Spiel spielen und noch mehr Signale auf deren Server ein- und ausgehen, wundere ich mich, daß es überhaupt noch spielbar ist. Es ist eben der Flaschenhals bei der Sache. Und glaubt ja nicht, BLIZZARD würde nicht dran arbeiten, aber Wunder dauern nun mal länger. Wer sich von Fehlern frei spricht, der werfe den ersten Stein, sonst sollte er sich an die eigene Nase fassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (21. Mai 2008)

> Du sagst so schön, dass den Technikern nicht mehr Hände wachsen durch Berichterstattung, ich sage dass mehr Techniker mehr Hände haben


Das ist die Theorie, aber in der Praxis macht einer die Arbeit von 2.


----------



## Fangels (21. Mai 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Schreibe dich nicht müde, die meisten sind eh egoistisch und verstehen von Technik und Wirtschaft nicht das Schwarze unter'm Fingernagel. Wenn man bedenkt, daß Millionen dieses Spiel spielen und noch mehr Signale auf deren Server ein- und ausgehen, wundere ich mich, daß es überhaupt noch spielbar ist. Es ist eben der Flaschenhals bei der Sache. Und glaubt ja nicht, BLIZZARD würde nicht dran arbeiten, aber Wunder dauern nun mal länger. Wer sich von Fehlern frei spricht, der werfe den ersten Stein, sonst sollte er sich an die eigene Nase fassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vorallem reden wir hier nicht über 2 wochen wo die Situation so ist! Also unterstelle ich dem Wirtschaftsunternehmen das sie anscheinend auch auf die einnahmen aus diesem Realm verzichten können anders ist das Verhalten nicht zu interpretieren! Wenn ich ein Spiel nicht mehr am laufen halten kann was Spielbar ist muss ich den realm dicht machen und sei es für neWocheund mal intensiver forschen oder Alternativen aufzeigen! So läuft es wirtschaftlich ansonsten tritt ein weiteres Marktgesetzt zu der Kunde sucht sich eine Plattform wo er seine Leistung bekommt für die er ja immerhin zahlt obs nu 5 euro oder 13 euro sind ist doch da eher egal ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (21. Mai 2008)

> Also unterstelle ich dem Wirtschaftsunternehmen


Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, daß BLIZZARD mit so einem großen Erfolg rechnen mußte. Die sind jetzt an ihrer technischen Grenze angekommen und werden das Problem auch in den Griff bekommen, aber mit größerem Aufwand. Und schreibt nicht ständig, "BLIZZARD verdient genug Geld", es gehört auch viel Kapital dazu, das Spiel am Laufen zu halten und weiter zu entwickeln, oder willst du z.B. auf GM's verzichten.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2008)

Fangels schrieb:


> WAs bleibt hier zu sagen hier wird man nicht den Ast ansägen auf dem man ist nix anderes ist der Haltung zu entnehmen! Ich finds nur intressant das das sogeanannte Portal für Spiele was angeblich für spieler gedacht ist ,sich so gewandelt hat und nun eher auf der Seite der Großen ist ! ^^ Aber naja wie schon oben geschrieben wieso sollte man eine Kuh schlachten die einen Milch gibt ^^



Ich bin nicht das Portal und ich seh es eher aus der technischen Sicht und was dahinter steckt, wenn viele Abhängigkeiten bei einem Problem auftreten. Ich finds immer wieder traurig was dann so zusammengereimt wird.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Jo @te, bei uns auf Glutsturm ist wohl aus die Latenz recht hoch. Ich selber merke des kaum, habe mit 16K 1un1 Leitung mit FP um die 60. mein Kollege spielt Rogue und hat knapp 150 und meint das dies gar nicht klargeht. Nur so als Info.



Naja wenn man sich den Anfang des Threads so anschaut, scheint es eher an Problemen mit bestimmten Verbindungsstellen zu liegen, also beim Provider und Routen, davon ist dann wohl nicht jeder User in jeder Region betroffen.


----------



## Bihd (21. Mai 2008)

ich wär auch dafür da Blizz entlich was dagegen macht weil ich das sch... finde wenn man bgs macht und nur am laggen ist oder in einer inze...

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, daß BLIZZARD mit so einem großen Erfolg rechnen mußte. Die sind jetzt an ihrer technischen Grenze angekommen und werden das Problem auch in den Griff bekommen, aber mit größerem Aufwand. Und schreibt nicht ständig, "BLIZZARD verdient genug Geld", es gehört auch viel Kapital dazu, das Spiel am Laufen zu halten und weiter zu entwickeln, oder willst du z.B. auf GM's verzichten.



Klar bleiben von den monatlich 130 Millionen Einnahmen nicht 130 Millionen als Gewinn übrig. Das dürfte selbst der letzten Nase klar sein.
Aber ich wage jetzt einfach mal die unrecherchierte Behauptung, dass die meisten anderen PC-Spiele Hersteller eine ausgesprochen auffällig grünlich-gelbe Gesichtsfarbe vor Neid bekommen, wenn sie sich Blizz und deren finanzielle Situation angucken.

Ich finde es auch immer wieder spannend, mit welchen rücksichtsvollem Mitleid Blizz hier behandelt wird.
Och die Armen,  die hams ja nicht leicht, soo viele Kunden, und so ein kompliziertes Onlinegame, und schwierig zu programmieren und die Ausgaben die die haben, da muss man schon mal ein bisschen Verständnis für haben.

Schreibt denen doch mal, dass ihr für den Monat Juni eure 13 Euro nicht bezahlen könnt, weil euer Fahrrad repariert werden musste, ob ihr das den Monat drauf auch noch bezahlen könnt. Bestimmt hat Blizzard Verständnis dafür!!!


----------



## Fiddi (21. Mai 2008)

Naja 6 monate schon lags und Blizz macht nix. ich sag nur noch 10.000.000 Milionen Kunden/Spieler Tendenz Steigend..
Gerechnet wurde Mit Max 1.000.000 Kunden Und die auch nur in den ersten zwei Jahren.
Neue Server wachsen nicht in mal so in ner Woche außem Boden und Blizz hat da schon viele von neu aufgestellt. Es ist ja nicht Nur der Server den Mann bracht auch die Trafic anbindung, Stell Fläche, Kühlsystem, etc.

Naja dah ich aber nicht über Latenzen rum Nörgel finden meine Beiträge ja hier eh Keine beachtung.
wenn ihr Wissen wollt was ich meine Schaut weiter. Oben oder benutzt die SuFu.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Theroas (21. Mai 2008)

*uuuuaaaaaaaaa*

Guten Morgen

Selbst wenn man davon ausgeht, daß ein dazukommender Server die gleichen Fixkosten erzeugt,
also die homepage relativ mehr Kosten erzeugt, die Entwickler relativ mehr werden und der Kundendienst
proportional wächst - dann sollte das ganze für Activision Blizzard trotzdem mehr Gewinn abwerfen.

10 Server mit 10% Gewinn = 100.000 Euro, 20 Server mit 10% Gewinn = 200.000 Euro (Zahlen dienen nur der Veranschaulichung)
"Jetzt gründen wir bitte von den 100.000 extra das "quality management alpha squad with funds and guns.
Und go go go."


P.S. Hat jemand gerade mal eine Kostenposition parat, die bei wachsender Kundenzahl überproportional steigt?


----------



## streetzwei (21. Mai 2008)

spiele auch auf dem besagten realmpool

server die aldor

das raiden ist schlichtweg unspielbar bei jedem boss die ganze zeit haben welche einen dc

blizzard soll endlich was dagegen tun!!!!


mfg

anastree


----------



## Darkrain (21. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

nachdem ich als einer der Betroffenen (denn ich spiele auch auf Shattrath) mich durch sämtliche Posts in diesem Thread gekämpft habe, sind mir ein paar wirklich interessante Dinge aufgefallen.

1. wie bereits zitiert, herrscht ein krasses Unverständnis zwischen Betroffenen und nicht Betroffenen vor, das sich meistens in sinnlosen Beschimpfungen (bzw. Neudeutsch flames) ergiesst. Die wenigen sinnvollen Posts die auf einem ruhigen sachlichen Niveau (z.B. Ohrensammler) gehalten werden, werden in der Regel überlesen bzw. ignoriert. Mit einer Ausnahme - unser aller Freund Incontemtio sucht sich gezielt Posts aus um bei diesen mit einer gut geführten "Ich-seh-es-anders-als-ihr-Haltung" für Provokationen zu sorgen. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass er dieses sehr geschickt macht, weil er sich gezielt einzelne Abschnitte aus Posts heraussucht und nur gegen diese argumentiert und niemals den gesamten Post betrachtet. Allerdings habe ich auch von Ihm keinen einzigen wirklich sachdienlichen Hinweis zu der eigentlichen Problematik gesehen.

2. es ist eine nicht wegzudiskutierende Tatsache, dass es in unserem Realmpool seit Monaten Probleme mit Laggs und DCs gibt, die mehrfach gemeldet wurden und zu einem hohen Maß an Unzufriedenheit geführt haben. Wie bereits hier auch gepostet wurde hat die in diesem Fall von Blizzard verwendete Informationspolitik erst zu Verunsicherung, dann zu Frustration und mittlerweile zu Aggression bei den Betroffenen geführt. Den meisten wie auch mir ist bewusst, dass sich das Problem nicht durch Handauflegen in Minuten beheben lässt, aber eine detalliertere Informationspolitik wäre hier schon wünschenswert gewesen.

3. Ob ein Aufgreifen des Themas von Seiten der Buffed-Readaktion Reaktionen bei Blizzard hervorgerufen hätte, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings denke ich, dass es im Sinne der Communitiy wüschenswert gewesen wäre dieses zu versuchen. Ich möchte hierzu kurz einen Abschnitt bezüglich Online-Community aus Wikipedia zitieren:

*Bedeutung*
Eine Community-Plattform im Internet bietet die grundlegenden Werkzeuge zur Kommunikation wie Foren, Chatsysteme, Newsboard, Tauschbörsen, MatchMaking u.v.m. Je nach Zielgruppe werden die Funktionen abgestimmt und auf die Interessen der Benutzer zugeschnitten. Hierbei sind Rückmeldungen von Nutzern (Wünsche, Anfragen, Ideen) sinnvoll, da sie zur Steigerung der Attraktivität und Akzeptanz beitragen.

*Online-Communities entwickeln sich vor allem dann erfolgreich, wenn ihre treibende Kraft nicht die Marketingidee eines Unternehmens ist, sondern sie aus sich selbst, also den Wünschen der Gemeinschaft zu wachsen verstehen.*
Ich denke ich spreche für viele Betroffene, dass zumindest ein Versuch hier nicht schädlich gewesen wäre.


In dem Sinne verbleibe ich, hoffe weiter auf Besserung und werde mehr oder weniger erheitrert die weiteren Posts dazu lesen.


----------



## djflow20 (21. Mai 2008)

Hmmm.... wahrscheinlich ist eine unterbezahlte Putzfrau über ein Kabel gestolpert und dieses wurde anscheinend noch nicht wieder connectet^^

Seis drum. Online zocken = Laggs und discs

Für solche Probleme werden ja zwischendurch immer 1 MB Patches mitgeliefert die folgende Patchnotes beinhalten. Ich zitiere: "Es wurde ein Fehler behoben"

Lg


----------



## Fangels (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2008)

Darkrain schrieb:


> 1. wie bereits zitiert, herrscht ein krasses Unverständnis zwischen Betroffenen und nicht Betroffenen vor, das sich meistens in sinnlosen Beschimpfungen (bzw. Neudeutsch flames) ergiesst. Die wenigen sinnvollen Posts die auf einem ruhigen sachlichen Niveau (z.B. Ohrensammler) gehalten werden....



Nunja, ob Ohrensammler wirklich sachlich diskutiert.... er nimmt kleine Zitate und macht sie allgemeingültig (z.B. Reporter raus aus China etc.). Ich kann dieser Art zu diskutieren nicht viel abgewinnen, da man Mücken mit Elefanten vergleicht. Ich finde des Buffed-Mod hat ganz klar und sachlich geschildert warum sie nicht darüber berichten und ich finde es einleuchtend. Nicht ist schlimmer als eine einseitige Berichterstettung... das ist für mich Bildzeitungsniveau.

Ihr werdet wohl selbst tätig werden müssen. Schließt euch zusammen und ruft eine gut durchdachte Aktion ins Leben. Mit der "Jetzt macht ihr mal" Haltung kommt man hier halt nunmal nicht weit. Wie bereits erwähnt wird die Zustimmung der Community dann sicherlich größer sein....


----------



## Morphinus (21. Mai 2008)

mercurius235 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Link zum offiziellen WoW-Forum, der schnell verdeutlicht, dass das Spiel hier kaputt geht:
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...09596&sid=3
> 
> ...



Na ja wir auf unserem Server haben zur Zeit 0 Probleme...Super  Latrenz alles Betsens..Wenn dann liegt es nicht an WoW, sondern entweder an deinem Anbieter oder aber an der Telefongesellschaft an der das Rechenzentrum mit deinem Realmpool steht


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Nunja, ob Ohrensammler wirklich sachlich diskutiert.... er nimmt kleine Zitate und macht sie allgemeingültig (z.B. Reporter raus aus China etc.). Ich kann dieser Art zu diskutieren nicht viel abgewinnen, da man Mücken mit Elefanten vergleicht. Ich finde des Buffed-Mod hat ganz klar und sachlich geschildert warum sie nicht darüber berichten und ich finde es einleuchtend. Nicht ist schlimmer als eine einseitige Berichterstettung... das ist für mich Bildzeitungsniveau.



Der Vergleich war der eine Mücke mit einem Elefanten, stimmt, hab ich auch gleich dazu geschrieben.
Mit ging es darum, dass ZAM sich permanent auf die Position zurückzieht, dass eine Berichterstattung das Problem auch nicht schneller löst.

Und dazu habe ich eben 2 Einwände.
1) Presse ist nicht dazu da Probleme zu lösen sondern um auf solche aufmerksam zu machen in dem man darüber berichtet. (oder irre ich mich da so sehr)
2) Berichterstattung über Probleme kann, speziell wenn das Image oder der Geldbeutel des Verursachers  darunter ein wenig leiden könnte, in Folge dann sehr wohl dazu führen, dass die Problemlösung beschleunigt wird. Z.B durch Zurverfügungstellung von Resourcen, die bisher nicht oder woanders eingesetzt wurden.

Ich hoffe ich war sachlich genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solDárknèzz (21. Mai 2008)

Ich gebe zu das ich nich alle Posts gelsesen habe, aber mir kommz es generell so vor, als ob seit Patch 2.4 sie Latenzen bzw. die Dcs zugenommen haben!
Obwohl ich nicht im besagten Realmpool bin denken das auch inzwischen bei uns viele, die ersten Leute der gilde haben sich schon beschwert und drohen mit Abokündigung falls blizz das nicht in den Griff bekommt.
Gibt es noch wen anders von verschiedenen realmpools dem das auch aufgefallen ist?

mfg  Darknezz


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (21. Mai 2008)

Ich finde Zam hat hier eindeutig falsch reagiert und agrumentiert. Die Sache ist nicht die, dass wir uns denken, dass die Problemlösung einfach ist. Mir ist als Informatiker durchaus klar, dass Netzwerkprobleme nicht so einfach gelöst werden können. Schon gar nicht bei einem derartigen aufkommen. Angeblich - und die Quellen sind hier wieder nicht Blizzard - handelt es sich um ein Problem zwischen Level3, T-Online und Blizzard. Das gekaufte Volumen des Traffics war anscheinend zu wenig, und wird so automatisch begrenzt. Diese Begrenzung führt natürlich zu den besagten Lags und Disconnects. 

Das Problem ist natürlich folgendes, sind Tanks und Heiler (wie in unserem Fall) davon betroffen ist ein Raiden unmöglich. Daraus, und aus der Tatsache dass diese Situation seit Monaten besteht, entsteht ein großer Frust, der einige Spieler dazu veranlasst den Realm zu verlassen. Wenn sich Zam die Mühe gemacht hätte auf dem Realmforum die THreads anzusehen, hätte er mitbekommen, dass wir nicht nur flamen sondern einfach verzweifelt sind. Große Raidgilden haben Auflösungserscheinungen, immer mehr Spieler veralssen den Realm.

Worüber wir uns aufregen ist, dass die Spieler entweder zahlen müssen - um den Server zu wechseln - und so für einen Fehler den Blizzard (mit)verschuldet hat zu beheben, oder einen Proxy anmieten müssen um selbst eine technische Lösung heranzuführen. Der Witz ist ja, dass es über einen Proxy eine bessere Verbindung gibt als über die normale Verbindung. Schon allein diese Tatsache müsste jeden Informatiker hellhörig werden lassen.

Dass die Presse nichts erreichen wird, und nicht nachvorschen will/und kann halte ich für eine recht fahle Ausrede. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn sich die Herren der Presse vielleicht die Mühe gemacht hätten in den Foren zu suchen, und die Situation zu erfassen. Zams Aussagen sind von oben herab und entbehren teilweise jeder Grundlage. Offensichtlich zu faul um sich die Situation anzusehen wird ignorant auf Blizzard verwiesen und auf die gebundenen Hände. Pah.

Eine Unterstützung der Presse in dieser Richtung wäre sicherlich hilfreich gewesen, und würde auch die Community wenigstens etwas Rückhalt geben. Aber so zeigt sich, dass buffed.de sich inzwischen von einer Community-Plattform zu einem lächerlichen Portal gewandelt hat, dass einfach nur ein paar News schreibt die man sowieso auf zig. anderen Platformen auch lesen kann.

Fen


----------



## skunkie (21. Mai 2008)

> ich als einer der Betroffenen (denn ich spiele auch auf Shattrath)


Ich fühle mit dir, besonders in den Abendstunden, bin auch auf diesem Server.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2008)

> Angeblich - und die Quellen sind hier wieder nicht Blizzard - handelt es sich um ein Problem zwischen Level3, T-Online und Blizzard. Das gekaufte Volumen des Traffics war anscheinend zu wenig, und wird so automatisch begrenzt. Diese Begrenzung führt natürlich zu den besagten Lags und Disconnects.



Also... ich bin kein Informatiker, aber ist das nicht zielicher Schwachsinn? Es scheinen ja immer die selben Leute lags zu haben, während einige auf den Servern ohne weitere Probleme spielen können. Wäre das Problem wie oben beschrieben, dann würden doch alle laggen, oder? 

Ich frage rein interessehalbar.... ich hoffe das wird nicht als Angriff auf irgendwen gewertet^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Also... ich bin kein Informatiker, aber ist das nicht zielicher Schwachsinn? Es scheinen ja immer die selben Leute lags zu haben, während einige auf den Servern ohne weitere Probleme spielen können. Wäre das Problem wie oben beschrieben, dann würden doch alle laggen, oder?
> 
> Ich frage rein interessehalbar.... ich hoffe das wird nicht als Angriff auf irgendwen gewertet^^



Naja, eben die Personen bei den T-online oder eine Reseller mit drinhängt in dem Dreigestirn.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. Mai 2008)

Das ist doch sehr interessant oder?



> Hallo Phînîx,
> 
> alle anderen deutschsprachigen Realmpools außer Sturmangriff gehen, weil alle anderen über Telia und nicht Level 3 angebunden sind (die momentan mit der Telekom ihre Probleme austragen).
> 
> ...


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (21. Mai 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Also... ich bin kein Informatiker, aber ist das nicht zielicher Schwachsinn? Es scheinen ja immer die selben Leute lags zu haben, während einige auf den Servern ohne weitere Probleme spielen können. Wäre das Problem wie oben beschrieben, dann würden doch alle laggen, oder?
> 
> Ich frage rein interessehalbar.... ich hoffe das wird nicht als Angriff auf irgendwen gewertet^^



Nein, ist es nicht. Es sind ja (grossteils) nur die T-Online (oder reseller) betroffen. Offensichtlich, ist das Problem eines zwischen diesen 3 Firmen. Welches genau, können wir sowieso alle nur vermuten. Der schwarze Peter wird von allen drei Firmen an die jeweilige andere weitergereicht. Tatsache jedoch ist, dass wir die Kunden von Blizzard sind, und Blizzard uns ein spielen garantiert. Das Spielen ist allerdings nicht möglich und wird von nicht betroffenen belächelt. 

Die große Problematik und Frechheit ist, dass es nur 2 wirkliche Lösungen gibt:

1.) Proxy einrichten (wobei das nicht funktionieren muss)
2.) Servertransfer. Doch warum Blizzard noch geld geben für einen Fehler, den sie (mit)verursachen?

Und dann ist ja noch die Community, aber darüber lasse ich mich jetzt nicht aus, das regt mich nur auf. Bin gespannt ob der liebe Zam wieder hier herein schaut, oder ob ihm das jetzt schon zu bunt ist.


----------



## Nershul (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe den Thread hier jetzt mal eingehend "überflogen" und mir die schlimmsten (neudeutsch) Flames erspart. Das Thema ist ja doch heikler, als ich angenommen hatte. Jedenfalls ist hier Sprengstoff um ganze Millionenstädte einzuäschern enthalten...

Nunja, zum Thema: Das Problem der Latenzen ist im Online-Sektor an sich ja nichts neues. In den meisten Fällen tritt es aber erstens temporär stark begrenzt auf und zum anderen liegt es mitunter nichtmal an den Firmen, sondern eher an schlechten Internetleitungen, Störungen oder auch mal falsch konfigurierten Systemen. Hier scheint das Problem aber offensichtlich bei Blizzard bzw. deren Servern für den Realmpool zu liegen! Das sei mal festgehalten. 

Was kann man nun dagegen tun!?
a) Die Community-Foren vollsabbern mit "Das-ist-doch-alles-zum-kotzen"-Threads *-> schlechte Lösung!*
b) Konstruktiv werden und sich an Blizzard wenden (Petition, gesammelte Beschwerdebriefe, sachlicher Thread im offiziellen Forum usw..) *-> gute Lösung!*
c) Den Server wechseln, wenn nötig mit der gesamten Gilde! (Hab ich damals auch gemacht, von Eredar nach Taerar) *eine mögliche Lösung, aber nicht für alle realisierbar*

Davon abgesehen hätte eine Community wie diese hier auf buffed.de natürlich über die offiziellen Kanäle, nämlich über die buffed-mitarbeiter möglicherweise schon eine Wirkung erzielt, dafür ist Sie aber entgegen der Wikipedia-Erklärung nicht da! Es ist schlicht nicht die Aufgabe eines Magazins bzw. einer offiziellen Seite mit solchen Anfragen an Blizzard heranzutreten, das müssen die Spieler schon selber in die Hand nehmen. Buffed bietet lediglich eine effektive Möglichkeit der Kommunikation bzw. eine Plattform für die Betroffenen an, um sich zu organisieren oder über mögliche Schritte zu diskutieren! Das bitte nicht vergessen... 

Insofern ist Ohrensammlers Theorie, dass die Presse dazu da ist, auf Probleme aufmerksam zu machen, zwar völlig richtig. Aber sie soll eben nicht aktiv in solch eine Begebenheit eingreifen. 
-> Ein *Bericht* seitens Buffed über die Latenz-Probleme mancher Realmpools wäre in Ordnung gewesen und hätte vielleicht auch eine Wirkung erzielt. Sicher nicht bei Blizzard direkt, aber es wäre ein Aufruf gerichtet an die Community gewesen, so dass noch mehr Spieler (und möglicherweise auch Betroffene) auf diese _Bewegung_ aufmerksam geworden wäre. 
-> Eine *direkte Ansprache* per Brief oder Ähnlichem seitens Buffed wäre schlicht falsch gewesen, das müssen die Spieler schon selber in die Hand nehmen. Wer hier im Forum darüber schreiben kann, kann auch einen Brief an Blizzard verfassen oder Ähnliches auf die Beine stellen. 
-> Die *Bereitstellung von Kontaktmöglichkeiten oder eine Hilfestellung* in anderer Form (beratend bei der Verfassung des Beschwerdebriefes zum Beispiel) seitens Buffed.de wäre sicher wünschenswert gewesen. Aber da, so wie ich das sehe, nie etwas auf die Beine gestellt wurde oder danach gefragt wurde, kann sowas auch nicht zu Stande kommen...

Ich hoffe man versteht den Unterschied und worauf ich hinaus will.

In diesem Sinne...
Caym


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

Nershul schrieb:


> [...]
> Insofern ist Ohrensammlers Theorie, dass die Presse dazu da ist, auf Probleme aufmerksam zu machen, zwar völlig richtig. Aber sie soll eben nicht aktiv in solch eine Begebenheit eingreifen.
> -> Ein *Bericht* seitens Buffed über die Latenz-Probleme mancher Realmpools wäre in Ordnung gewesen und hätte vielleicht auch eine Wirkung erzielt. Sicher nicht bei Blizzard direkt, aber es wäre ein Aufruf gerichtet an die Community gewesen, so dass noch mehr Spieler (und möglicherweise auch Betroffene) auf diese _Bewegung_ aufmerksam geworden wäre.
> -> Eine *direkte Ansprache* per Brief oder Ähnlichem seitens Buffed wäre schlicht falsch gewesen, das müssen die Spieler schon selber in die Hand nehmen. Wer hier im Forum darüber schreiben kann, kann auch einen Brief an Blizzard verfassen oder Ähnliches auf die Beine stellen.
> ...



Genau!!


----------



## tantjes (21. Mai 2008)

wie ich schon ma ansprach, was mich wundert ist, daß von blizzard bis jetzt noch keine alternativen oder annehmbare ausweichmöglichkeiten angeboten wurden/werden...

woanders bekommt man bei reklamationen entweder das gerät umgetauscht oder das geld zurück, hier nimmt momentan blizzard geld ein für eine nicht erbrachte leistung, nach meiner kenntniss ist das gesetzeswidrig, zumindest nach deutschem recht, und daß sie uns wenigstens für diesen zeitraum, bis das problem gelöst ist, keine kostenlose char-transfers oder ähnlich kostenlose proxys wie die von einigen hier schon angesprochen anbieten wirkt für mich sehr kundenunfreundlich, denn das wäre das mindeste gewesen, spätestens dann, nachdem sich herausstellte, daß die ursachen für diees problem nicht mehr bei den usern zu finden ist, jedoch passiert in der hinsicht nix, aber auch gar nix, und mir braucht keiner erzählen, daß sie nicht dazu in der lage wären, im gegenteil ^^

und sollte es sich bestätigen, daß sie viell. zu wenig traffic-volumen gekauft haben(was ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann), kann man viell. sogar über eine rückerstattung der monatl. beiträge aus diesem verkorksten zeitraum nachdenken ^^

wer dabei noch in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, ist die telekom, und vermutlich ohne das selbst mit verschuldet zu haben, ich finde, daß auch gerade sie sich dafür stark machen sollte, daß eine schnelle lösung gefunden wird, denn...



> Es gibt ein Zitat, das besagt, dass ein zufriedener Kunde mit maximal drei anderen Kunden über ein Unternehmen
> spricht, während der unzufriedene Kunde mit sieben anderen Kunden kommuniziert.


----------



## Darkrain (21. Mai 2008)

Nershul schrieb:


> ...
> Davon abgesehen hätte eine Community wie diese hier auf buffed.de natürlich über die offiziellen Kanäle, nämlich über die buffed-mitarbeiter möglicherweise schon eine Wirkung erzielt, dafür ist Sie aber entgegen der Wikipedia-Erklärung nicht da! Es ist schlicht nicht die Aufgabe eines Magazins bzw. einer offiziellen Seite mit solchen Anfragen an Blizzard heranzutreten, das müssen die Spieler schon selber in die Hand nehmen. Buffed bietet lediglich eine effektive Möglichkeit der Kommunikation bzw. eine Plattform für die Betroffenen an, um sich zu organisieren oder über mögliche Schritte zu diskutieren! Das bitte nicht vergessen...
> .....



Das es nicht die Aufgabe von Buffed ist direkt an Blizzard heranzutreten, hat auch glaube ich keiner behauptet. Es geht wie von vielen bemerkt um Informationen. So wie ich buffed.de verstanden habe, ist es ein Portal um online-Spieler zu informieren. Information kann und soll nicht nur einseitig die Vorzüge preisen, sondern darf auch gerne mal kritische Themen aufgreifen und darstellen.

Ich gebe ein Beispiel aus meiner Sicht: 
Es war buffed.de eine Meldung die man immernoch nachlesen kann wert, dass sich die Gilde Death+Taxes aufgelöst hat. Ich will nicht gemein sein, aber mich als Spieler auf Shattrath der mit Laggs und DCs es im moment nicht mal schafft Gruul aus dem Anzug zu hebeln ist es ziemlich gleichgültig ob sich eine amerikanische Gilde auflöst oder nicht. Diese Information wird keinen Einfluss auf meinen Server, die Spielmechanik an sich oder sonst irgendetwas haben. Dieses Information wird aber zu buffed.de gekommen sein, in dem jemand in Foren recherchiert hat und dieses dann weitergegeben.

Die massenhaft vorhandenen Post bezüglich der Laggs und DCs die man in diversersen Foren nachlesen kann (und dort sind nicht nur Flame-Threads ala Blizz ist Mist) sind keinerlei Randnotiz wert ??? 
Aber irgendwie finde ich nicht einen Hinweis, auf Probleme die auf unserem RP vorhanden sind. Dieses ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zuviel verlangt und besitzt mehr Informationsgehalt, als der 234´te Screenshot aus WotLK. 
Man kann solche Informationen auch verbeiten ohne Stellung zu beziehen (um die "Neutralität" von buffed. zu wahren)


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

tantjes schrieb:


> , hier nimmt momentan blizzard geld ein für eine nicht erbrachte leistung, nach meiner kenntniss ist das gesetzeswidrig, zumindest nach deutschem recht,



nö leider nicht.
Was man machen könnte, wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, ist wegen Schlechterfüllung des Vertrages entweder Kündigen oder eben tatsächlich für die unspielbare Zeit sein Geld zurückverlangen. (Zivilrecht)
Ich persönlich werde auf jeden Fall keinen Rechtsstreit wegen 26&#8364; beginnen,. das macht keinen Sinn.

Und Blizzard hat sich in der Vergangenheit ja meist kulant gezeigt durch die Gewährung von freier Spielzeit.


----------



## tantjes (21. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und Blizzard hat sich in der Vergangenheit ja meist kulant gezeigt durch die Gewährung von freier Spielzeit.



ok, das stimmt natürlich auch wieder, aber warum passiert dann diesmal nix? zumal es ja nun offensichtlich ist ^^


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (21. Mai 2008)

Es geht nicht darum, dass buffed.de direkt an Blizzard herantritt. Das dies erwartet und herausgelesen wurde verstehe ich nicht. Nein, es geht darum, dass über diese Situation berichtet wird. Einfach neutral und so sachlich wie möglich. Das DnT Beispiel ist ein sehr gutes wie ich finde. Diese News fand man schon ewigeiten vor Buffed auf anderen Seiten wie mmo-champion, also mussten die Mitarbeiter von Buffed irgendwo die Infos her haben. Dass es nicht möglich sein soll, sich 1h lang hinter die Foren zu klemmen und sich die Situation anzusehen, verstehe ich nicht.


Wer schon einmal versucht hat Blizzard zu erreichen wie es oben beschrieben wird, wird sehen wie lächerlich dieses Argument ist. Wir haben versucht einige Aktionen zu tätigen.

Wir machen als Raidgilden mit Tickets auf unsere Situation aufmerksam und hoffen so wenigstens die GMs soweit aufzurütteln, dass sie ihre Vorgesetzten informieren. Wenn man jedoch von GMs Antworten wie:"Bei mir gibt es kein Lag Problem, ich kann das bei euch nicht nachvollziehen" bekommt, dann zweifelt man schon arg an irgendwelcher Problemlösungskompetenz.

Wir versuchen mit einer Massenabokündigung auf uns Aufmerksam zu machen. Wieviele davon wirklich gebrauch machen, kann ich nicht sagen, ich weiß nur, dass meine gesamte Gilde mitmacht - das immerhin 60 Leute sind. Ich habe Rückmeldungen von einigen anderen bekommen. Es werden insg. wohl an die 200 Leute sein bis jetzt. Das ist natürlich nicht viel, aber ein kleines Zeichen, sollten die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard die Abokündigungsgründe lesen. 

Was soll man noch machen? Es wird vielleicht einen Massenbrief an Blizz und Level3 geben aber im Großen und ganzen ist es ein Kampf David gegen Goliath.

Blizzards Politik verstehe ich auch nicht, wenn die Probleme bekannt sind - was sie angeblich sind - warum wird kein gratis Char-Transfer angeboten? Warum müssen die Spieler selber zahlen für dieses Problem?


----------



## tantjes (21. Mai 2008)

Darkrain schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie finde ich nicht einen Hinweis, auf Probleme die auf unserem RP vorhanden sind. Dieses ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zuviel verlangt und besitzt mehr Informationsgehalt, als der 234´te Screenshot aus WotLK.



zumindest könnten sie dezent darauf hinweisen/empfehlen, daß man akt. alternativ auf andere realms ausweichen sollte, bis das problem von seiten blizzard mit realmpool sturmangriff gelöst ist, denn ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele sich dort tagtäglich neu anmelden und nun mit gleichen problemen konfrontiert werden wie unsereins, natürlich ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, daß neulinge auch zufällig über dies information gerade bei buffed.de stolpern, gleich null, aber ich informiere mich immer vor dem kauf eines neuen produkts bei bekannten oder/und lese zusätzlich die testergebnisse und empfehlungen aus entsprechenden fachmagazinen, und meines erachtens kann auch blizzard nicht daran interessiert sein, noch mehr unzufriedene kunden bei sich zu wissen und erst recht nicht, wenn sie sich gerade mal die spiele aus dem regal gekauft haben inkl. addon und alle patches drübergebügelt wurden und das eigene computer-system plus hardware weitesgehend angepaßt ^^


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (21. Mai 2008)

inzwischen gibt es einen workarround für proxy server. das ist nicht von meiner gilde, sondern von einer anderen auf einem anderen realm. man sieht das problem ist wirklich größer als hier so manche annehmen.


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...30635&sid=3


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2008)

FendralKupferblatt schrieb:


> inzwischen gibt es einen workarround für proxy server. das ist nicht von meiner gilde, sondern von einer anderen auf einem anderen realm. man sieht das problem ist wirklich größer als hier so manche annehmen.
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...30635&sid=3



Hmm, ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich, bevor ich 250 Euro für einen Proxy Server im Jahr hinblättere und noch dazu von diesem ganzen Schnick Schnack keine Ahnung habe, meinen WoW Account kündige.

Selbst mein Geld dafür hinzublättern, dass technische Probleme bei Blizzard (ob direkt oder indirekt tut nichts zur Sache) erledigt werden, wäre der blanke Hohn.


----------



## Nershul (21. Mai 2008)

> Wir machen als Raidgilden mit Tickets auf unsere Situation aufmerksam
> [...]
> Wir versuchen mit einer Massenabokündigung auf uns Aufmerksam zu machen
> [...]



Hört sich doch schonmal gut an! Das meinte ich mit _Konstruktiven Handlungen_. Macht diese in der Community publik (über buffed zum Beispiel) und überlegt euch noch andere mögliche Schritte:
- Internet-Petition mit so vielen Unterschriften wie möglich
- Offener Brief ausgehend von dieser Petition an Blizzard gerichtet (soweit ich weiß ist Paris der Sitz von Blizzard in Europa)
- _lasst eurem Verstand freien Lauf, womit kann man eine Firma wie Blizzard auf solch ein Problem aufmerksam machen!?_

Ich verstehe euren Unmut, eure Frustration und eure Wut gegenüber den Verantwortlichen sehr gut! Ihr zahlt für ein Produkt den vollen Preis und erhaltet nicht die dafür eigentlich richtige Leistung. Dass durch die Latenz-Probleme Raids, Instanz-Gruppen oder PvP beeinträchtig wird ist eine schlimme Sache, die jedem WoW-Spieler über kurz oder lang an die Nieren geht und das Blut zum Kochen bringt. 
*Aber* ihr versteift euch zu sehr auf Blizzard selber. Bei annähernd 10 Millionen zahlenden Kunden ist ein betroffener Realmpool kaum ein übergeordnetes Problem, dass in den höchsten Kreisen der Firma behandelt wird. Denn genau das fordert ihr ja nun offensichtlich... 

Ich denke, dass Blizzard um die Probleme weiss und sie INTERN auf eigene Weise versucht auch schnellstmöglich zu lösen. Nur ist eine solch komplizierte Technik, wo zudem ja auch noch andere Unternehmen beteiligt sind, schwer von heute auf morgen umgestellt. Ein kleines fiktives Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung:
_Kunde A kauft von Unternehmen B das Produkt C, aber Firma D installiert es bei ihm zu Hause. 1 Woche später fällt Produkt C aus und Kunde A wendet sich an Unternehmen B. Das wiederum verweist ihn erstmal an Firma D. Diese behauptet aber, alles sei richtig installiert worden und verweist Ihrerseits auf Unternehmen B zurück. Nun beginnt das Schreibgefecht zwischen A, B und D, dass sich durchaus mal ein paar Wochen hinziehen kann... Letztendlich wird von B das Produkt C ausgetauscht, aber von D wieder installiert..._ 

Hoffe man versteht, worauf ich hinaus will. Die Bürokratie ist sehr langsam, nicht nur in Deutschland. Ich will Blizzard damit nicht in Schutz nehmen oder gar verteidigen, ihr ALLE habt ein Recht auf einen funktionierenden Realm, aber ihr solltet die Scheunenklappen ablegen und auch einmal die Probleme der anderen Seite bedenken. 

Letztendlich können wir alle doch nur hoffen, dass die Serververbindungen möglichst bald stabilisiert werden können, damit wieder Ruhe und Frieden einkehren kann. Denn eins wird hier glaube ich völlig vergessen: Es ist und bleibt ein Pc-Spiel, nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt! 

In diesem Sinne..
Caym


----------



## tantjes (21. Mai 2008)

übrigens, hier mal noch fix ein tip...

wer gerne pvp macht bzw. arenakämpfe liebt, der kann viell. alternativ auf nagrand ausweichen, mir ist gestern aufgefallen, daß die dortige latenz im schnitt bis zu 2/3 unter der den anderen zonen liegt, sollte vielleicht ein laggfreies fighten möglich sein ^^


----------



## Turican (21. Mai 2008)

Kátzé schrieb:


> wuhu, wow geht zu grunde und mehr werden WAR zocken kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Viel Spaß bei einem deutlich schlechteren Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinkon (21. Mai 2008)

Naja,ob WAR so schlecht wird,glaub ich nicht,kann es aber auch nicht beurteilen,da ich nicht in der Beta bin.
Es stimmt schon,mehr werden WAR zocken kommen,aber auch umso mehr werden nach einer relativ kurzen Zeit wieder zu WoW zurück gehen^^


----------



## Hunter.Fox (21. Mai 2008)

Jo bei mir is auch nix!!! Wrathbringe rhat keiner probleme!!!

kann mich nicht beschweren sorry


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> Jo bei mir is auch nix!!! Wrathbringe rhat keiner probleme!!!
> 
> kann mich nicht beschweren sorry



Aha!! 
Hättest du mehr als nur einen Post gelesen wär dir möglicherweise aufgefallen, dass die beschriebenen Probleme den Realmpool Sturmangriff betreffen.
Da dein Server aber nicht zu diesem Realmpool gehört, ist der Informationsgehalt deiner Aussage eher gering.

Dennoch freue ich mich natürlich für dich


----------



## Sniggers (21. Mai 2008)

also wenn man im monat ca. 12 euro (je nach abo) für ein spiel bezahlt, dann kann man auch erwarten, dass die server lag-frei laufen....leider is das nicht immer der fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (21. Mai 2008)

ich zitiere mich einfach mal aus einem wow-fred


> habe heute mit einem gm geredet
> am ende des bla blubb, "hast du noch ein problem" schwätz, hab ich noch einmal wegen latenz etc gefragt
> er meinte "die techniker arbeiten fieberhaft an dem verbindungsproblem, da wir aber noch keinen bericht erhalten haben, kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen.."
> bleibt ja nur noch zu hoffen, das es nicht der neue standartspruch wird
> ...


----------



## Rojan (21. Mai 2008)

hatten das in meinem realmpool auch, ende 2006...damals gabs probleme zwischen telia sonera als carrier und der t-com als leitungsinhaber weil teliasonera den erhöhten preis für mehr kapazitäten nicht zahlen wollte. es ging garnichts mehr, 5k latenzen für die meisten kunden mit t-online oder reseller, weil die scheiße gerouted wurden. proxy half dagegen, hat aber nich jeder...


hat 3 wochen gedauert, dann war das problem wieder weg. heute lach ich drüber.

also chillt mal und geht an die sonne, wetter is eh ganz nett. iwann gehts schon wieder.


----------



## Kono (shat) (21. Mai 2008)

klar, 3 wochen. ich glaub da würden es viele nicht so eng sehen
aber nochmal zur wiederholung
wir haben das jetzt seit 6monaten
das ist schon ein unterschied
und es werden von patch zu patch, und wartungsarbeit zu wartungsarbeit, immer mehr davon betroffen, und nicht nur das. es wird auch immer schlimmer


----------



## JPJ (21. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es nciht schonmal gesagt wurde, weil ich keinen Bock habe mir 15 Seiten geschwafel durchzulesen.

Das ist nicht das erste mal das es diese Situation gibt, das ein Realmpool scheiße läuft

als ich im November 2007 oder 2006(weiß nicht mehr genau) anfing zu spielen auf Terrordarhatten wir auch nach 2-3 Wochen auf einmal Pings von 5000+, für ca. 2 Monate war es komplett unspielbar. Die besten Gilden des Servers haben sich verabschiedet und sind weggetranst. Heute ist es ein wiederaufkeimender SErver, mit lauter Kiddys und trotzdem gute Gilden.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das es nicht das erste und letzte Mal sein wird, das ein Server mal rumspackt. Es kann anderen MMORPG's genauso passieren


----------



## Enslin (21. Mai 2008)

Liebe Leser,

nachdem am Montag von Blizzard die Meldung erschienen ist, dass das Problem an einem Kabel hängt waren einige Erleichtert. Den Spielern vom RP Sturmangriff wurde suggeriert das sich die Situation bald bessern wird. Nach erfolgter Reparatur hat sich an den Laags nichts geändert. Latenzen und Anzahl der Disconnects sind genauso hoch wie zuvor.

Seit der Verlautbarung, die Leitung sei repariert gab es keine weitere Stellungnahme von Blizzard mehr. Immer mehr Leute auf Das Konsortium verlassen ungeduldig den Server oder das Spiel. 

Viele Raidgilden haben nun eine Lösung für sich und ihre Raids gefunden. Aber wie schon oft wiederholt, kann dies nicht die Lösung für alle sein. Raidgilden rekrutieren ihre Mitglieder ja schliesslich von unten. Und die kleinen Gilden werden sich sicher keinen ProxyServer leisten wollen und sich schlicht und ergreifend auflösen.

Ich will ja nicht rumnerven, aber es wäre schon cool wenn dieser thread und die im offiziellen Forum nicht verschwinden würden, bis sich die Lage verbessert hat.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ---> /push


----------



## Crazywigga (21. Mai 2008)

das mit dem kabel war ja eh die größte frechheit =/


----------



## Theroas (21. Mai 2008)

*Es lag also am Kabel... interessant..*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tantjes (21. Mai 2008)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> das mit dem kabel war ja eh die größte frechheit =/



das mit dem kabel bezog sich auf ein anderes problem, es war nur bissl ungeschickt, dies im thread für latenz-probleme bei sturmangriff zu posten


----------



## Kono (shat) (21. Mai 2008)

*mal einen text poste, den ich grad bei der accountkündigung gelesen habe*


> Wir bedauern, dass auf Ihrem Server Probleme auftraten. Eine der höchsten Prioritäten bei Blizzard ist es, die Stabilität der Server ständig zu verbessern und zu gewährleisten, um aktuelle Probleme zu beheben und zukünftige Probleme zu vermeiden. Wir streben danach, das Spielerlebnis zu verbessern und widmen uns dem Ziel, unseren Kunden das bestmögliche Produkt zu bieten. Wir werden weiterhin alles dafür tun, sicherzustellen, dass Ihr Spielerlebnis in Azeroth unterhaltsam, sicher und fair ist...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liverflukes (22. Mai 2008)

Also obwohl das "Kabel repariert wurde" (hust hust) hat sich bei mir nicht viel getan...

vorher Latenz bis hoch in die 2k, jetzt Latenz 400-700 (normal hatte ich so 50-150 früher)

vorher discos, jetzt discos

vorher bis zu 5 Sekunden Laggs, jetzt immernoch

das einzige was runtergegangen ist is die Latenz, trotzdem hat das die Performance des Spiels nicht wirklich gesteigert. Dabei bin ich vor 2 Wochen extra noch rumgekrochen und hab ein Kabel durch meine Wohnung gelegt und den WLAN-Hub weggeworfen... 

langsam kotzt es mich einfach nur noch an...


----------



## Rinkon (22. Mai 2008)

Also die Standbilder und hohe Latenzen (bis zu ca. 1200) hatte ich auch schon,aber auf jeden fall noch keinen Disconnect. Schreibt man was in den Chat,dauert es manchmal bis zu 6 sekunden,bis es einem angezeigt wird.
Den Account werde ich sicherlich (noch) nicht kündigen,und ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben,dass es in absehbarer Zeit besser wird.


----------



## Enslin (22. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute, das Ding ist noch nicht behoben. Bis dahin sollten wir diesen Thread zumindest auf Seite 1 halten.


also ---> Push


----------



## Draguswarlock (22. Mai 2008)

Enslin schrieb:


> Hey Leute, das Ding ist noch nicht behoben. Bis dahin sollten wir diesen Thread zumindest auf Seite 1 halten.
> also ---> Push



Das Thema muss glaub ich nichtmal gepusht werden, dafür betrifft es zu viele Kunden.
Naja das mit dem Kabel bezog sich ja nicht auf unseren Realmpool.
Denke nicht das sich da in nächster zeit was dran ändern wird. Leider

mfg


----------



## Kono (shat) (24. Mai 2008)

problem besteht weiterhin
die nächsten gehen


----------



## Gaunty (24. Mai 2008)

die laggs sind nicht wirklich weg und es regt mich immer noch auf bei und auf De Aldor ist es teilsweiße so schlimm das wir raids absagen müssen und das kanns ja wohl nicht sein


----------



## kthxbye (24. Mai 2008)

kann mich bezüglich lags und dc's nicht beklagen..
sicher gibt es immer mal wieder probleme, diese sind aber sehr gering.
Noch dazu kommt eben, dass die riesige Welt wo gut wie keine Ladezeiten (und dann sehr kurze hat).
Alles in allem bin ich mehr als zufrieden.
mfg


----------



## osama (24. Mai 2008)

hmmm wen man im offiziellen wow forum lesen kann sind viele spieler sehr unzufrieden...wen man hier liest gibts nur unpassende antworten was mal wieder typisch is....ein spiel muss funktionieren bei der anzahl an spielern...


----------



## bockert (24. Mai 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> LoL!!!
> Ich komm nicht mehr aus dem Lachen heraus über diese dumme antwort.
> Meckern dass irgendwas nicht deinen Wünschen entspricht und wenn dann die Frage kommt wie man es bessern könnte sagste : das weis ich nicht und will ich nicht wissen,damit hab ich nichts am hut kümmert ihr euch mal schön darum xD




ich glaube der TE will uns damit sagen das "buffed"  ein ziemlich großes portal ist , das sie eventuell eine aktion starten könnten worauf hin sich "blizz" eventuell mehr sorgen um seine kunden machen müsste.


ka , wie er sich das vorstellt aber möglich wäre es zumindest. zb. ein riesiger aufmacher auf der startseite

allerdings bezweifle ich das XD

mfg


----------



## Kono (shat) (24. Mai 2008)

ja wer kein problem hat, hat leicht reden
alleine im technikforum gibt es ca 1600 beiträge, dazu kommen threads im realmpoolforum sturmangriff, und den dazugehörigen foren.. weitere communityseiten, telefonanbieter wie telekom, etc
alles in allen sind das mehr als 2000 beschwerden von spielern die nicht spielen können
und das sind nur die, die auch etwas posten
dazurechnen muss man noch die leute die absolut nichts sagen

habt ihr auch nur eine ahnung was für ein großes problem wir in diesem spiel haben? der halbe realmpool ist absolut spielunfähig, und etliche davon seit monaten
erspart uns doch solche beiträge und lasst uns in ruhe, oder unterstützt uns


----------



## René93 (25. Mai 2008)

hmmm ein grund für lags und dc´s könnte mal ddafür sein das der server zu voll is...
auf nem empfohlenen server passiert das nich was denkst du warum es die kostenlosen transfere gibt?


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. Mai 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> hmmm ein grund für lags und dc´s könnte mal ddafür sein das der server zu voll is...
> auf nem empfohlenen server passiert das nich was denkst du warum es die kostenlosen transfere gibt?


http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08153408rb1.jpg

natürlich ist der server voll, um nicht zu sagen der platzt aus allen nähten. deshalb haben wir ja das problem. die leistung die benötigt wird, kann level3 und telekom nicht erfüllen. und entweder man lässt uns kostenlos wechseln, oder man hebt mal seinen arsch hoch und bezahlt mehr geld.
wenn man mehr speicher will, als man hat, muss man entweder neuen dazukaufen oder entwas runterschmeißen
mir egal welche variante, nur hauptsache es passiert endlich was


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Mai 2008)

Die Helden, die hier immer Posten: "bei mir lagts nicht, weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt",  oder: "Stellt euch nicht so an, bisschen Lag ist normal, deswegen muß man doch nicht rumheulen" oder ähnliches...

1) Lest den verdammten Thread und nicht nur den Beitrag vom TE!!

2) Ich wünsche euch bei euren Raids 1 Monat lag die Probs, die unser Realmpool hat.....
ich wette mein Account + zwei Monatsgehälter...IHR wärt die ersten die hier Dicke Fette Caps-Lock Threads eröffnen würde mit Überschriften wie " WTF Kann nicht Zocken!!" " Help Fliege dauern raus" oder " Alle Blizzard verklagen" und darin würde ihr mit Schaum vorm Mund die Feuerwehr, das Technische Hilfswerk, die GSG9 (mit Hundestaffel) und Batman persönlich anbetteln, das ihr wieder zocken könnt.

Also gebt Ruhe und freut euch über eure funktionierenden Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FendralKupferblatt (26. Mai 2008)

Wieder hat eine komplette Raid gilde - die stärkste auf dem Server - das Raiden eingestellt. Eine andere gilde hat komplett wo anders hin transferiert und einige andere stellen auch den Raidbetrieb ein. Es ist eine Katastrophe. 

Ich denke es wird Zeit, dass dieses Thema nicht mehr ignoriert oder belächelt wird. Seht euch doch mal in den Realmforen um. Z.b. auf dem Konsortium. Ein "Auf Wiedersehen" Thread nach dem anderen.


----------



## aengaron (26. Mai 2008)

Immer noch keine Besserung...Latenzexplosionen auf bis zu 15k im Raid, *ähhm leute disco, heilt um euer Leben*-Ausrufe entfleuchen mir in den letzten Wochen öfter. Is schon toll wenn man als Heiler mitten im Bossfight disconnected, so macht mir heilen richtig Spaß. Immerhin werden so die farmbosse immer wieder zum fordernden Erlebnis *hust* Unser MT hat die gleichen Probleme und viele andere auch. selbst im Handelchannel!!! wird das Problem diskutiert, ne offizielle Stellungnahme seite´ns Blizzard kann ich immernoch nicht finden, obwohl sich die Beschwerden häufen.Selbst wenns kein Disc ist sind 10-20 Sekunden blindheilen, manchmal auch länger, (wg. Standbild) immer wieder eine helle Freude.

Schade, soccen könnte so schön sein, denn die Leute auf Shattrath sind (großteils) echt nett und das spiel ist für meine Begriffe großartig, aber leider immer weniger spielbar. Und selbst beim Twinken laggt Shattrath oftmals wie die verseucht...

Najo, Scheiße immer oben schwimmt, Scheiße stets zusammenhält, wir machen weiter.....noch


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2008)

Bin am überlegen, ob ich die nicht wenigstens ein klitzekleines bisschen ärgern kann.

Anschreiben mit Fristsetzung und Rückforderung der 26€ (incl. Freundin Account) für Mai wegen Schlechtleistung. Dann noch ein Mahnbescheid hinterher. Die Reaktion würde mich interessieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Hat ja schon mal einer nen  Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen die Telekom durchbekommen, weil die ihr Post wohl nicht gelesen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ma gucken...)


----------



## mercurius235 (27. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2008)

aengaron schrieb:


> Immer noch keine Besserung...Latenzexplosionen auf bis zu 15k im Raid, *ähhm leute disco, heilt um euer Leben*-Ausrufe entfleuchen mir in den letzten Wochen öfter. Is schon toll wenn man als Heiler mitten im Bossfight disconnected, so macht mir heilen richtig Spaß. Immerhin werden so die farmbosse immer wieder zum fordernden Erlebnis *hust* Unser MT hat die gleichen Probleme und viele andere auch. selbst im Handelchannel!!! wird das Problem diskutiert, ne offizielle Stellungnahme seite´ns Blizzard kann ich immernoch nicht finden, obwohl sich die Beschwerden häufen.Selbst wenns kein Disc ist sind 10-20 Sekunden blindheilen, manchmal auch länger, (wg. Standbild) immer wieder eine helle Freude.


hier sagt ein blizz mod etwas dazu
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Fangels (28. Mai 2008)

Du meinst wohl eher dort weicht ein Mitarbeiter aus und will zumindest die junge Generation ruhig stellen !
Nichts anderes als ein Kindergartenspiel ala der andere ist Schuld! ^^


----------



## Klondike (28. Mai 2008)

wie gut das aoc das selbe problem mit der telekom hat

liegt aber sicher auch an wow ähm blizzard 


haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber was will man erwarten, wow ist wie die bildzeitung, zum großteil zieht es halt leute an deren iq grade mal zimmertemperatur erreicht


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Mai 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> wie gut das aoc das selbe problem mit der telekom hat
> 
> liegt aber sicher auch an wow ähm blizzard
> haha
> ...



Mir ist es egal wer schuld hat.

Aber mir kann keiner erzählen, dass Blizz gar keine Einfluss auf die Sache hat. Die sind schließlich Großkunde.
Der in Düsseldorf stehende Server des Realmpool Sturmangriff ist als einziger über Level3 angebunden. Und bei allen anderen läufts.

(Und netter Ton übrigens, schön das du zu AOC gegangen bist!)


----------



## aengaron (28. Mai 2008)

@ Kono

Danke für den Link. Die Aussagen des Communty Managers helfen zwar auch net weiter, aber immerhin.

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt, immerhin hat sich mal wer geregt. Hauptsache es dauert nicht noch 2000 Beiträge bis mal was passiert (ach nein die Spieler werden dann ja mit Forenbann belegt  *hust*)

Da bei mir das ganze Prob mit den Arenaservern begonnen hat hoffe ich mal dass das ganze mit Beendigung dieses Mülls wieder funkt.

@Klondike

Wie gut, dass ich nicht pauschalisiere, sonst könnt man nach diesem Posting:



> wow ist wie die bildzeitung, zum großteil zieht es halt leute an deren iq grade mal zimmertemperatur erreicht


 ´

meinen, dass wäre auch bei AOC so.

Gott sei Dank kenne ich zu 80% nur vernünftige Spieler, seis bei WoW, in HdRO (auch das hab ich ja mal getestet) oder seiens die mir bekannten AoC-Soccer.

Edith sagt: Achja die 80%-Quote ließe sich sicher auch auf die Leute im realen Leben übertragen;-)


----------



## Fangels (28. Mai 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> wie gut das aoc das selbe problem mit der telekom hat
> 
> liegt aber sicher auch an wow ähm blizzard
> haha
> ...



Wie gut das du eier mit birnen vergleichst was geht mich AOC an bin Kunde von Blizz! Und dementsprechend wende ich mich dann auch dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Gehe ja auch nicht zum eierkaufen in nen Schuhladen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. Mai 2008)

aengaron schrieb:


> Da bei mir das ganze Prob mit den Arenaservern begonnen hat hoffe ich mal dass das ganze mit Beendigung dieses Mülls wieder funkt.


tut mir leid, aber ich hoffe es für euch nicht
wenn das arenaturnier vorbei ist, hoffe ich das alle weiterhin das problem haben
sonst heißt es wieder für die leute, die das problem schon  ein halbes jahr haben, das es an ihren computern liegt und wir von vorne beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (30. Mai 2008)

Nach dem Motto weils bei net funktioniert, solls auch beim Rest nicht wieder funktionieren? Das is ein wenig egoistisch, sry. Sicherlich muss  das Gesamtproblem gelöst werden, aber trotzdem würde ein Vorpatchzustand schonmal vielen Spielern helfen (sprich so wie es vor dem Arenaservern war). Bei allen Verständnis für den Unmut bei jenen die generell große Probs haben (Mein Ping auf Shatt is übrigens auch immer schon höher als anderswo (Telekom), hat aber nie die Spielbarkeit beeinflusst wie jetzt seit 2.4., sodass eine Lösung des Komplettproblems für mich zwar wünschenswert wäre, aber ich mich erstmal wieder freuen würde einen vor 2.4-Stand zu haben^^)

Lg


----------



## riggedi (30. Mai 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> aber was will man erwarten, wow ist wie die bildzeitung, zum großteil zieht es halt leute an deren iq grade mal zimmertemperatur erreicht


Hm, also entweder hast Du auch Deine Heizung nicht angestellt, denn offensichtlich bist Du auch im WoW Forum von buffed.de, oder Du zählst Dich zu den FAZ Lesern, die sich hin und wieder Bildergeschichten reinziehen.

Riggedi


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. Mai 2008)

aengaron schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto weils bei net funktioniert, solls auch beim Rest nicht wieder funktionieren? Das is ein wenig egoistisch, sry. Sicherlich muss  das Gesamtproblem gelöst werden, aber trotzdem würde ein Vorpatchzustand schonmal vielen Spielern helfen (sprich so wie es vor dem Arenaservern war). Bei allen Verständnis für den Unmut bei jenen die generell große Probs haben (Mein Ping auf Shatt is übrigens auch immer schon höher als anderswo (Telekom), hat aber nie die Spielbarkeit beeinflusst wie jetzt seit 2.4., sodass eine Lösung des Komplettproblems für mich zwar wünschenswert wäre, aber ich mich erstmal wieder freuen würde einen vor 2.4-Stand zu haben^^)
> 
> Lg


nein es ist nicht ein wenig egoistisch. es ist sehr egoistisch
eigentlich bin ich nicht so, aber wenn man bedenkt dass wir anderen das problem schon ein halbes jahr haben, vielleicht irgendwie zu verstehen
letztens war ich kurz in schwarzfels, worg holen. meinte mein freund "das laggt ja bei dir ganz schön, du fliegst durch die luft". gut, ich hab davon nichts bemerkt, sondern nur gehofft, das ich nix pulle bei diesem rumgeruckel...
durch shatt zu kommen ist sowieso ein unding..


----------

